# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Sensei's Competition

## Sensei

Lots of changes have been made since the one a couple days ago. Thanks to Dreamer, Fryingman, and Canislucidis for helping me make it.  :smiley:  Also, if you have any questions, please PM me instead of posting them in this thread, I will update the OP for anything that is made clear to me that it isn't clear in this post.  ::tongue::  

Have some fun! Be competitive!
There are a lot of new ways to gain points, so make sure to read the Points section carefully so you don't miss out!

*The competition begins on Sunday the 27th, at 8 PM YOUR time (wherever you are.)
The competition will end the Sunday the 10th, at 8 PM (Sunday naps!)*

*Rules:*
 Don't lie
 Don't accuse anyone of lying
 Lucid dreams must be posted in your dream journal on DV with link posted here to count (if you don't want to post it because of sensitive matters or anything like that, then you can PM it to me)
 Dreams must be lucid for Dream Control, DV Extra Tasks, Challenge Tasks, Team Tasks, Enemy Tasks, or Three-Step Tasks to count


*TEAMS*

*Tier 1 - Expert*

*Sith*
 Sensei
 dolphin
 fogelbise
 LolaTheLoner

*Jedi*
 anotherdreamer
 ~ Dreamer ~
 CanisLucidus
 Nfri

*Tier 2 - Intermediate*

*Hatfields*
 PostScript99
 LouaiB
 FryingMan
 Xanous

*McCoys*
 OneUpBoy71
 Ctharlie
 ThreeCat
 StephL

*Tier 3 - Beginner*

*Snakes*
 SammyTheSnake
 lucidmats
 dreambh
 greendrive
 DragonMaster21
 mismagius 
 antoia
 spd

*Mongooses*
 covlad96
 MrPriority
 Pickman
 sprada
 Chessica
 Nightfeather
 JoannaB


*POINTS*


*Induction and Recall*
In order for you to get points for an LD, you need to write it in your DJ on DV and post the link here.

 Remember a Fragment - *½ point*

 Remember a Full Dream - *1 point*

 Remember a Lucid Dream - *5 points* (DEILD chains count as one LD)

 DEILD - *2 points* (points apply for first DEILD in a chain only)

 WBTB (success or failure) - *2 points* (Only counts once per night)


*Dream Control Tasks*
New rule: Unlimited points for Dream Control!
Each task can be completed once per dream/chain.
Advanced versions of tasks earn points _instead_ of basic versions, not in addition.

*Basic Tasks*

 Reality Check / Stabilization - *1 point*

 Interact with a Dream Character - *2 points*

 Flying - *4 points*

 Telekinesis - *4 points*

 Super Strength - *4 points*

 Super Speed - *4 points*

 Basic Summoning - *4 points* (summoning from the pocket / making someone appear from around the corner/behind. + 5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime)

 Gain Invulnerability - *4 points* (must test to prove, eg. jump off a cliff)

 Eat Something - *4 points*

 Object/DC Changing - *4 points* (fully change object or DC into different object/DC. + 5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime)

 Push your hand through a solid object - *4 points* (note: 'pushing finger through hand' RC does not count)

 Partial Transformation - *4 points*

 Use an Electronic Device - *4 points* (doesn't have to work, just try)

*Advanced Tasks*

 Change Gravity - *6 points* (doesn't have to be for everything, at least one object)

 Teleport - *7 points*

 Element Manipulation - *8 points*

 Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - *8 points* (eg. the wall, keep your eyes open)

 Advanced Flying - *10 points* (flying at high speed / into space)

 Advanced Summoning - *10 points* (make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something larger than human-size + 5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime)

 Advanced Object/DC Changing - *10 points* (change enormous object/DC into different object/DC, or many objects/DCs at the same time)

 Mass Telekinesis - *10 points* (use telekinesis on 5+ objects at the same time, or one enormous object - something that can't be lifted in waking life)

 Time Control - *10 points* (speeding up/slowing down/stopping time intentionally)

 Full Transformation - *10 points*


*Dream Views Extra Tasks*
The status for each task will either be "complete" or "incomplete", so there is no reason to complete any twice.
You can complete more than one DV Extra Task per dream.
Tasks include:

 Task of the Month

 Lucid Dares

 Task of the Year

 Personal Goal: Create and post an in-dream task that you *have not done before*, and complete it.
The goal must be posted and can be changed at any time before you do the task. 

You will receive:

 Complete 1x DV Extra Task - *5 points*
 Complete 2x DV Extra Tasks - *10 points*
 Complete 3x DV Extra Tasks - * 20 points*
 Complete 4x DV Extra Tasks - * 50 points*


*Challenge Tasks*

You can only claim one of these, so if you accomplish one, you can't accomplish another in this set (so kinda a gamble if you want to count beginner when you think you can accomplish expert). Anyone from any tier can accomplish any, but I would recommend: tier 1, beginner; tier 2, intermediate; tier 3, expert.

*Week 1:*

*Beginner*
 Read a DC's mind - *10 points*

*Intermediate*
 Feel a DC's emotions - *20 points*

*Expert*
 Fully possess a DC, mind and body, and leave your own body behind. - *30 points*
(Make sure you tell the DC they are dreaming to maintain lucidity when you possess them!)

_The second set of challenges will be announced on Day 7 of the competition._ 


*Three-Step Tasks*

Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the list above, excluding RC/Stabilization.

*Beginner*
Pick any of the Dream Control Tasks

*Intermediate*
Last task must be an Advanced Dream Control Task

*Expert*
All 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks

Tasks must be completed in order.
Multiple tasks can be completed in one dream, but they can also be completed in separate dreams.
In addition to receiving points for the Dream Control task, you will also receive bonus points:
If you wish to change any tasks, you can do it at any time, even if you are on task two or three. As long as it is posted before the night you complete them.

 Complete first chosen task - *5 points*
 Complete second chosen task - *10 points*
 Complete third chosen task - *15 points*

*The Fourth Step*
Once you have completed all 3 tasks, an additional bonus opens up.
This must be completed in a separate dream to the previous tasks.
Tasks can be completed in any order for the Fourth Step.
Tasks cannot be changed after the third step and before the fourth step.

 Complete all 3 chosen tasks in a single LD - *50 points*

*Dream Journal Points*

Each person will be given points at the end of the competition for posting comments in other people's journals.

 Comments cannot be short little half comments (Example: Good dream, Awesome, boss dream Sensei)
 Comments must be in the Dream Journal
 Comments must be on lucid dreams in the competition
 Only one comment per DJ entry per person will be awarded (A conversation in a DJ for instance will just count as one)
 1 point will be awarded for every 5 comments

This is just a little kick to get people posting in DJ section. I feel a lot better about writing in a DJ knowing that people are going to comment and post on it, I am sure others feel like I do. It isn't very many points because this is a dreaming competition. When posting comments in a DJ it is common courtesy to "like" the entry so that the entry maker can see that more easily that he has a comment. You should also like the comment when you read it and/or respond to it so that people know it is read more easily. 

*Team Tasks*
Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition.

 Meet a teammate - *7 points* (once per dream/chain)

 Meet another teammate in the same dream/chain - *3 points* (once per dream/chain)

 Show your teammate a previous dream (in-dream)* - *10 points*

 Have a teammate take you somewhere from a previous dream of theirs* - *10 points*

 Have a teammate teach you something* - *10 points*

*Enemy Tasks*
Enemies are opposition members from your own tier.
Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition.

 Meet an enemy - *5 points* (once per dream/chain)

 Meet another enemy in the same dream/chain - *3 points* (once per dream/chain)

 Fight an enemy* - *10 points (+10 points if it is a pillow fight:pillowfight*

 Fight one or more enemies with your teammate(s)* - *20 points (+10 points if it is a pillow fight:pillowfight*

 Convert your enemy to an ally* - *10 points* (enemy must start out hostile)

 Convert multiple enemies to allies in the same dream/chain* *20 points* (enemies must start out hostile)


*Awards! Fancy Titles!*
Winners will receive a fancy badge with a secret title for their achievement!
Limited to 1 badge per person. If someone wins multiple awards, they can choose their favorite badge, and the other title will go to the runner-up of that category.

*Beginner*
 Most Dreams
 Most Fragments
 Most WBTBs:sleepysteph:
 Most RCs (in-dream)
 Most Points in a Single Dream (Tier 3)
 Most Flying :superman: 

*Intermediate and Expert*
 Most LDs
 Most WILDs
 Most DILDs
 Longest DEILD Chain
 Most Caught FAs
 Most Times Teleporting :poof: 
 Most Times Escaping The Void
 Most Sex Dreams ::hump:: 

*All Tiers*
 Most Points in a Single Dream
 Most Points in a Single Night

Here is some awesome lucid inspiration from the dream tube:





If you want help with *goals*, check out this thread:
http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-cont...our-goals.html
If you want help with *DILD*, I would recommend this:
DILD
http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...technique.html
http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...d-secrets.html
If you want help with *WILD* I would recommend this:
WILD
Mzzkcs Comprehensive WILD Guide - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Why You Fail at WILDs - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
If you want help with *DEILD:*
http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...ml#post2087252

For those wondering about "SAO menu"
Sword Art Online is an anime about a VRMMORPG (Virtual Reality). The SAO menu is an interface system that is very similar to a computer and an in game menu. It thcan hold items, choose and limit abilities, contact DCs, teleport, save game, etc. I am working on the item holding portion. There is something else I wish to do with it, but it is another secret I am keeping a hold on now.  :tongue2: 

If you need help with anything else, feel free to PM me.  :wink2:  Good luck with the competition.  ::hug::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Three-Step Task:

*1. Teleport
2. Element Manipulation
3. Advanced Flying*

I'll get back to you on the Personal Goal - it will depend on what CanisLucidus dreams of tonight!  :tongue2: 

Ready are you, Sith enemies?
May the Force be with you, fellow Jedi Masters!
 ::tornado::

----------


## FryingMan

Have to modify my 3-step since I didn't choose an advanced for 3rd:
interact with a DCminor summonelement manipulation

Personal goal: teleport without entering the void

Go Hatfields!   Beat those sorry hillbillies the McCoys!

----------


## lucidmats

My Three-Step Task

   • Interact with a Dream Character 
   • Eat Something
   • Flying

Personal Goal: Get it on with a DC  :Hi baby: 

Go Snakes!! Lets beat those furry loosers !

----------


## Chessica

Three-step task:

1. Basic Summoning
2. Eat Something
3. Flying

Personal Goal: Sing!  ::tunes::

----------


## StephL

Hm - trying to find the balance here with the 3-steppers - I used to make it hard for myself with stuff, I then proceeded not to manage...
But I need to be able to teleport once in a while - goes in personal this time, though!

Okay - maybe so:

#1 Hand through solid object
#2 Telekinesis (never tried that)
#3 Super Flight (last time I did that, it scared the living daylights out of me - this time I will be one cool McCoy swishing about in the stratosphere!!)

Personal task: Teleport to an alien planet and meet somebody there

 ::yddd:: 


Edit: I think I will print out the OP for more intense planning and scheming - there are soo many great things to do! 
Don't forget, fellow McCoys - we got the trick-cushions - that will irritate them!!  :mwahaha:

----------


## covlad96

Soooo, my Three-Step task is

*1. Basic Summoning
2. Teleport
3. Partial Transformation*

Personal Goal - Ask the dream to show me my biggest fear

By the way, the points system is pretty awesome man, well done!
Oh and Go Mongooses!

----------


## Xanous

OK I'm excited now. I like the team stuff and awards. Plus the DJ encouragement is really cool.

*3 step:* ::tardis:: 

1.Change Gravity
2.Time Control
3.Full Transformation

*Personal Goal:* 
Kill a Titan

 ::sniper::  Go Hatfields  ::evil::

----------


## Sensei

> OK I'm excited now. I like the team stuff and awards. Plus the DJ encouragement is really cool.
> 
> *3 step:*
> 
> 1.Change Gravity
> 2.Time Control
> 3.Full Transformation
> 
> *Personal Goal:* 
> ...



Can't wait to see how it goes! Are ya gonna use swords?

----------


## JoannaB

Question: Does WBTB only count once per night like in previous competitions, or has this rule changed?

----------


## Sensei

Yes. Once per night. I'll make sure to put it down as that.

----------


## Xanous

> Can't wait to see how it goes! Are ya gonna use swords?



I'll try the swords and act like I'm using 3D maneuvering devices but I may resort to becoming a Titan myself. I'll see how it goes. For some reason swords are visually unstable and flying is hit and miss.

----------


## Sensei

> I'll try the swords and act like I'm using 3D maneuvering devices but I may resort to becoming a Titan myself. I'll see how it goes. For some reason swords are visually unstable and flying is hit and miss.



It would prolly work better if you teleport there. I feel like "being in the universe" makes things easier.

----------


## LouaiB

3 Step tasks:
_Interact with DC
_Telekinesis
_Teleportation

Personal task:
Visit Land of Ooo (Adventure Time TV show)

----------


## SammyTheSnake

I'm super honoured to have my team sort-of named after me  ::-P: 

My 3-step tasks are:

1. super strength
2. basic summoning
3. eat something

and my personal task is to have a deliberate conversation with a DC

I've steered away from chosing things I've already done, so I hope I haven't shot myself in the foot on that  ::-P: 

How should I go about trying to summon teammates / opponents when I haven't the faintest idea what any of them look like?  ::whyme:: 

Snakes, let's eat those mongeese and take several weeks to digest them, hah!

SammyTheSnake

----------


## lucidmats

> Snakes, let's eat those mongeese and take several weeks to digest them, hah!



Poison them first and let them suffer from severe symptoms like dry spelling and horrific recall, muhaha  ::lol:: 

EDIT: It seems that I have offended someone and I am truly sorry for that.. Of course my comment was meant as a joke and I tried to fire up my team! Best of luck in the competition Sensei organized so well, thank you very much for that, and best of results to everybody, certainly including my "enemies" team as well. I hope everybody has fun and stays dedicated! 
 :Hug it out:

----------


## JoannaB

> Poison them first and let them suffer from severe symptoms like dry spelling and horrific recall, muhaha



I wish everyone including the snakes great success in the competition, and do not wish a dry spell on anyone.

----------


## Pickman

Three-Step Task:
1.  Interact with DC
2.  Partial Transformation
3.  Basic summoning

Personal Goal:  Flirt with a DC

----------


## ThreeCat

Just wanted everyone to know: I transformed into God last night in a NLD.  Hatfields, meet the Ancient of Days.

----------


## lucidmats

> Just wanted everyone to know: I transformed into God last night in a NLD.  Hatfields, meet the Ancient of Days.



Awesome! I had a similar dream a while ago where I was a mayan god and had to foot-race other gods through forests and deserts.

----------


## ThreeCat

> Awesome! I had a similar dream a while ago where I was a mayan god and had to foot-race other gods through forests and deserts.



That sounds like an awesome dream.

----------


## fogelbise

3 Step: Time Control, Mass Telekinesis, Advanced Flying; Personal Goal: Impregnate Scarlett Johansson and deliver the gorgeous baby. 

@Xanous: I was very happy to hear that you are not dropping out!  :smiley:

----------


## greendrive

My 3 steps are
1. Push hand through a solid object
2. Gain Invulnerability
3. Use an Electronic Device

Personal Goal:
Drive a sports car at super speed.

----------


## Sensei

> My 3 steps are
> 1. Push hand through a solid object
> 2. Gain Invulnerability
> 3. Use an Electronic Device
> 
> Personal Goal:
> Drive a sports car at super speed.



You don't need a sports car! Any car can reach super speed  :wink2: . I love driving in dreams. I normally can't keep it on the ground though :/ good sometimes and not good in others.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

It's competition night #1 in my part of the world!
I'm about to go to bed so I'd better pick a goal, since I plan to be lucid in a few hours.  :smiley: 

*Personal Goal: Find the secret location from our DV project and talk to the local DCs.*

Love your new sig, Sensei! I know all your secrets...  ::lipssealed:: 

I will return with many points tomorrow!  :superman:

----------


## ThreeCat

> It's competition night #1 in my part of the world!
> I'm about to go to bed so I'd better pick a goal, since I plan to be lucid in a few hours. 
> 
> *Personal Goal: Find the secret location from our DV project and talk to the local DCs.*
> 
> Love your new sig, Sensei! I know all your secrets... 
> 
> I will return with many points tomorrow!



Good luck!!!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Good luck!!!



Thanks! You too!
Love your confidence, that will work wonders.  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

*3 Step:* Phase completely through a large solid object, Advanced Flying, Mass Telekinesis
*
Personal Goal:* Visit the secret location from our DV project

Good luck everyone!  Many wonderful lucid dreams to you all!

_To my Sith adversaries:_ prepare yourselves, for a pillow beatdown shall soon be upon you.  :pillowfight:

_To my Jedi brothers and sisters:_ keep your pillows at the ready, and may the Force be with you, always!   :Hug it out:

----------


## Sensei

Hey! Competition is live for some of you. Dreamer  :wink2: 

Thanks. I knew you would like my signature. Especially since one of the secrets... well you know.  :Shades wink: 

Give me a few more hours, I will be in time in 6 hours.  ::D:  Can't wait. Jumped my recall up a lot in the last 2 nights to prepare and had some good LDs.

*Fun Facts!*

*Sith*
Originally Sith was the name of a species of force sensitives. 


*Jedi*
Jedi were not meant to be an army, or really to serve a republic, but were meant to seek the will of the force. By becoming so close to the republic as peacekeepers and as generals serving in the army, they were easy targets when the republic turned into an empire.

*Hatfields - McCoys*
The Hatfield–McCoy feud (1863–1891) involved two families of the West Virginia–Kentucky area along the Tug Fork of the Big Sandy River. The Hatfields of West Virginia were led by William Anderson "Devil Anse" Hatfield while the McCoys of Kentucky were under the leadership of Randolph "Ole Ran'l" McCoy.

*Snakes*
Often observed flicking its tongue, snakes use their forked tongue to smell the air.

*Mongoose*
Mongooses are very fast and agile creatures. They can defeat venomous snake thanks to these features.
They have become immune to snake toxins and they can survive more than one snake bite in their lifetime.

----------


## Nfri

1) mass telekinesis
2) go through a solid object
3) teleport

personal goal: Explore the Shire

----------


## Sensei

> personal goal: Explore the Shire



Above my TV. 
IMAG0021.jpg

----------


## StephL

Whom am I going to identify with? Well - no question whatsoever - has to be The Real McCoy!! A cheeky and victorious heroine with a heart on fire - watch out!



Soo - now you know what you are up against!  ::wink::

----------


## sprada

My 3 step tasks are:

1 - Flying
2 - Telekinesis
3 - Eat Something

My personal task is to ask the dream to show me my dream guide.
Let the fun begin.

----------


## lucidmats

Off to bed.. I have the feeling that I will have some awesome LD's tonight for sure!
Good luck everybody, hope everyone gets some results tonight! 
 :Hug it out:  :boogie:

----------


## OneUp

My three step tasks are:

1. Advanced Flying

2. Advanced summoning

3. Time Control

Personal Goal: Find DC character that I have been looking for for months.

Sorry Im a little late Sensei, been a little busy man but Im on it.

----------


## Antoia

This is kind of late, but it's not 8PM here yet, so...  :tongue2: 

Three-step tasks:
1. Advanced Flying
2. Basic Summoning
3. Telekinesis

Personal goal:
Find/summon a Stargate and walk through it.

----------


## MrPriority

I will post my 3-step task tomorrow.

I wills start off this competition with a small handicap. Since I just threw a big party over here, I anticipate less to no REM sleep this night. Don't get too comfortable though, you snakes, I am hoping for some good REM backlash! And from tomorrow on, I am on your backs! 

For now though, I will have to do with everything spinning in waking life, instead of dreaming life. 

Good luck to everyone in this first night ::D:

----------


## ThreeCat

:bedtime: 

Let's do this, McCoys!

----------


## FryingMan

First night finished, and unfortunately I think I timed  my motivation peak a bit too early, plus I had a bad night 2 nights ago so was catching up on sleep last night.  Dreams vague, unusual for me recently, one strong WTF moment but when I did nose pinch I was already awake in bed  :Sad: .

6 dreams - 6
2 fragments - 2
WBTB - 2
Night total - 10 
Competition total night 1 - 10

DJ: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fryi...parties-59509/

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Well I can claim the first points, but really not many! I've had a very stressful weekend and my dream recall has been crappy for weeks already, so I'll only be claiming for a WBTB (2 points)

Also, I'd really like to keep my DJ for lucids dreams only, is there a way to have a separate DJ for the  competition? Perhaps I could just start a thread to post to?

SammyTheSnake

----------


## sprada

First night is over and no LD.
In a NLD I was in a public bathroom relieving myself (that's how my body tells me to wake up and take a piss) and totally confused thinking to myself that I don't want to bother to awake and go to the toilet.
I've been having these moments a lot lately! Don't know what to make of them. No doubt not lucid but thinking about lucidity as if I were.
Any way..
1 dream - 1
2 fragments - 1
Failed WBTB - 2 

Competition total night 1 - 4

----------


## Pickman

Last night I had mild indigestion, and the air was so humid that I had difficulty getting off to sleep.

All I remember of my dreams is driving somewhere, and trying to get a DC to explain an aspect of French history to me and not getting very far. 

2 fragments = 1 point.

----------


## lucidmats

Bad night in comparison to my LD streak the last couple nights!  :Sad: 
Here's what I got:

_Competition night #1_

- one full dream remembered:                                               1 point
- 4 little fragments (one of them even was me browsing DV):      2 points
- one WBTB (failed):                                                                2 points 
____________________________

*5 points*

----------


## Nightfeather

I'm trying way too hard! Trying to force lucids won't get me anywhere. At least there are points for recall etc.

-4 fragments - 2 points
-1 dream - 1 point
-WBTB - 2 points

Total night 1: 5 points

----------


## JoannaB

Remembered a fragment (1/2 point)

It was a funny fragment in hindsight but unpleasant while it happened:

False awakening - too high up, points - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## StephL

No lucid here either - but two dreams and a fragment and a comprehensively messed up WBTB - too late for one thing, and I met my husband, who had a huge green tea with vanilla, milk and sugar, and I couldn't resist making one for myself as well. Result: I couldn't fall asleep at all any more, despite rolling about in bed for almost an hour more and listening to the city... ::roll:: 

fragment: 0.5
dreams: 2
WBTB fail: 2
_________

4.5 Points

Don't know if such a fail counts, but I spent almost an hour in bed trying to fall back asleep - so maybe it does - otherwise also fine of course!

----------


## Chessica

*Night 1:*

1 dream, 3 fragments. That's 2,5 points.  :smiley:  DJ: 28.07.14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

***

I've been thinking about something, though. Isn't it a bit unfortunate that I can get 1,5 points from remembering 3 fragments? I mean for all I know they all are part of one dream, and if I had remembered the whole dream I would only have gotten 1 point. With this point system it pays more to remember a lot of fragments than whole dreams...  :Uhm:  Oh, and how do I _really_ know it's a whole dream and not just a long fragment? A lot of times I think I remember two whole dreams, but then I remember a fragment that connects the two, and it is really just one dream after all. Oh, man, this is difficult!!!  ::huh2::

----------


## Nfri

:buns: 

1. day of competition (long lucid dream) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2f - 1p
ld - 5p
wbtb - 2p

rc - 1p
stabilization - 1p
interact with a DC - 2p
basic summoning - 4p
phase throug a solid object - 8p
advanced flying - 10p
mass telekinesis - 10p

1. task - 5p
2. task - 10p

meet a teammate - 7p
fight a teammate - 10p ?

complete 1x DV Extra Task - 5 points (personal goal)
complete 2x DV Extra Tasks - 10 points (task of the month)
complete 3x DV Extra Tasks - 20 points (lucid dares)

*total =* 111p

Also I dare* Fryingman, anotherdreamer and fogelbise* at Lucid dares. So check it out!  :smiley: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...ml#post2115083

Here is my syllabus of supplements: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-aids...ment-here.html

----------


## StephL

> First night is over and no LD.
> In a NLD I was in a public bathroom relieving myself (that's how my body tells me to wake up and take a piss) and totally confused thinking to myself that I don't want to bother to awake and go to the toilet.
> I've been having these moments a lot lately! Don't know what to make of them. No doubt not lucid but thinking about lucidity as if I were.



Ah - I know what you mean - so stupid, when that happens, when I remember that I non-lucidly sort of decided not to get lucid!
Happens mostly when I have a dream, where I have quite a lot of control without lucidity, manipulating the dream, making things happen semi-consciously.
The problem then is, that I am almost exactly, where I wanted to get to so much and it feels like giving up on the cake after baking for ages.  ::roll:: 
Because once lucid the significance of that prior dream and goal evaporates and I start a new "project" - that mixed with low expectations concerning lucid quality and length - and there I go, missing out on the Real McCoying!
To sort of feel, or even "know" this is semi-lucidity already, I would say - I hope the comp will over-rule such sentiments.
But I do know the thing with needing the toilet as well - just as you describe it - I guess, I mostly get lucid right at the end of a REM-phase anyway - so I need to focus on DEILDing more...

Edit: Man, I'm tired - maybe a nap later on, but I almost never manage to fall asleep in the day... :sleepysteph:

----------


## FryingMan

> *Night 1:*
> 
> 1 dream, 3 fragments. That's 2,5 points.  DJ: 28.07.14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> ***
> 
> I've been thinking about something, though. Isn't it a bit unfortunate that I can get 1,5 points from remembering 3 fragments? I mean for all I know they all are part of one dream, and if I had remembered the whole dream I would only have gotten 1 point. With this point system it pays more to remember a lot of fragments than whole dreams...  Oh, and how do I _really_ know it's a whole dream and not just a long fragment? A lot of times I think I remember two whole dreams, but then I remember a fragment that connects the two, and it is really just one dream after all. Oh, man, this is difficult!!!



Basically, be consistent to yourself.   This is not well-defined.   Here's what I do: if it's a coherent scene where I feel "there", where I observe things and think about them and react, and it's not just a flash of faint memory, I consider it a "scene."     A dream is made up of multiple scenes with remembered or "felt" transitions.   My dream #1 from last night is an example of multiple different scenes but I "knew" they were all part of one dream so that's how I counted them.   The rest of the scenes had absolutely no relationship and didn't "feel" from the same dream so I count them as separate dreams.

To me fragments are really really vague feelings or flashes of a scene with no coherent action within them, or are so short they only bear a single sentence or two of description.

So yes, as your dream memory improves, at some point you will get fewer fragments and fewer dreams, but at some point that can build up and you remember more dreams from more wakings, and they're longer with remembered transitions.

I would *love* to only get 1 or 2 points a night but have long multi-scene perfectly vivid and perfectly remembered dreams.    But where I am right now I remember a bunch of disconnected unassociated dreams/scenes.

----------


## Xanous

3 dreams - 3
4 frags- 2
wbtb - 2
Total Points - 7

----------


## StephL

> *total =* 111p
> 
> Here is my syllabus of supplements: 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-aids...ment-here.html



Ah - Nfri is properly doped up again!  ::tongue::  Congratulation - hammer result on the first night already!  :Clap: 






> I've been thinking about something, though. Isn't it a bit unfortunate that I can get 1,5 points from remembering 3 fragments? I mean for all I know they all are part of one dream, and if I had remembered the whole dream I would only have gotten 1 point. With this point system it pays more to remember a lot of fragments than whole dreams...  Oh, and how do I _really_ know it's a whole dream and not just a long fragment? A lot of times I think I remember two whole dreams, but then I remember a fragment that connects the two, and it is really just one dream after all. Oh, man, this is difficult!!!







> Basically, be consistent to yourself.   This is not well-defined.   Here's what I do: if it's a coherent scene where I feel "there", where I observe things and think about them and react, and it's not just a flash of faint memory, I consider it a "scene."     A dream is made up of multiple scenes with remembered or "felt" transitions.   My dream #1 from last night is an example of multiple different scenes but I "knew" they were all part of one dream so that's how I counted them.   The rest of the scenes had absolutely no relationship and didn't "feel" from the same dream so I count them as separate dreams.
> 
> To me fragments are really really vague feelings or flashes of a scene with no coherent action within them, or are so short they only bear a single sentence or two of description.
> 
> So yes, as your dream memory improves, at some point you will get fewer fragments and fewer dreams, but at some point that can build up and you remember more dreams from more wakings, and they're longer with remembered transitions.
> 
> I would *love* to only get 1 or 2 points a night but have long multi-scene perfectly vivid and perfectly remembered dreams.    But where I am right now I remember a bunch of disconnected unassociated dreams/scenes.



Agreed Fryingman - that's how I see it as well - dreaming is not an exact science, nor is it a proper sport - it's more about developing personally than winning for me anyway. I see a fragment as a bit more, though - a small scene with something concrete happening, but this isn't meant as a critique at all. It's often more fun to write about those than about a whole boring dream with lots of weak scenes. If it sticks in my memory without the context, it tends to be something vivid and nicely weird, actually! Like doing brain-surgery on a talking horse last night. 

My aim is to be consistent and to _feel_ completely honest about the points - that's how I navigate this. But you are absolutely correct here in principle, Chessica. 


I find it great that there is a bit more tüdelidü to win than just the Tier and/or getting on top of the other team by the way!
Lovely idea with the badges - that opens up so many ways to get something not exactly tangible, but pride-inducing out of it! These wings are genius - sometimes I feel, I keep it up for vanity, but hey ho - whatever makes you fly, isn't it?  ::wink:: 

Another new thing I really like is that there are points for posting in other people's DJs when they have a lucid - double and triple effects from this - for the DJ-holder it's great to see, somebody took a look and an interest, and what they think - you feel good, when you post, because you know this - aand points on top as the cream on the cake!

Umpteenth edit: I keep mentioning cake today, did it again - seems I should follow my unconscious mind and get my fingers on some real life version of it to go with the umpteenth coffee!

----------


## FryingMan

Sensei: Question about scoring:   can a single dream control event be scored for more than one point category?

For example: I have a lucid dare to make a fireball and throw it.   For the competition, do I have to choose between EITHER lucid dare OR element control points for this one event?  Or do I get them BOTH (and even more if they apply?)

----------


## covlad96

First night:

1 Fragment - 0.5
2 Dreams - 2
1 WBTB - 2

Total - *4.5*

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Night #1:
DJ: Extreme Weather, Awkward Sex, Blindness*

A lot of DV members featured and dream signs were screaming at me all over the place, but I only managed 2 LDs (+1 DEILD) with really low levels of lucidity (one may have been decent, but my recall was awful for that dream.)
*Members who featured:* sivason, Dark_Merlin, Original Poster, CanisLucidus, Jenkees, Sensei, StephL, Sageous.
Sorry for the total awkwardness, Merlin! haha

I'm unsure what counts as a 'full dream' vs 'fragment'.
I've counted my points with the assumption that a 'full dream' means you remember all the events from the dream, not just a random detail. I had quite a few short dreams that I would consider 'full dreams' despite their length, but let me know if I need to change them to fragments.

*Induction and Recall:*
5 x Fragments = 2.5 points
8 x Full dreams = 8 points
2 x Lucid dreams = 10 points
1 x DEILD = 2 points
1 x WBTB = 2 points
*Sub-total: 24.5 points

Dream Control Tasks:*
1 x RC/Stabilize = 1 point
1 x Interact with a DC = 2 points
1 x Flying = 4 points
1 x Telekinesis = 4 points
1 x Basic Summoning = 4 points
1 x Eat Something = 4 points
1 x Object/DC Changing = 4 points
1 x Element Manipulation = 8 points
*Sub-total: 31 points

NIGHTLY TOTAL: 55.5 points*

I have counted 'interact with a DC', but I was controlling the DC, not actually talking with them. Let me know if I should remove that point.
Checked with Sensei and updated score to include TK.
I'm also pretty sure I completed the Challenge Task and some additional Dream Control tasks in my earlier LD, and probably a Team Task too, but I lost a lot of memories from that dream so I can't confirm.

* Miscalculated score and left out 4 points. Updated to include them.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

@Nfri
Stabilize/RC are in the same task, so you only get points for one, and there is no fight your teammate (especially nor for jedi!)  :wink2:  awesome night man. 


Everyone!

Also, a specific task can only count for one in each point column, for instance, getting naked couldn't count as a totm and lucid dare, things can mix very well, but cannot match. I forgot to put that in the rules. Something like "meet a teammate" and "meet DV member" do not match, and are in seperate scoring areas, so they are fine (so if you are checking out lucid dares... And totms...  :tongue2: ) will update that rule today when I get to a computer.

----------


## Nfri

> Above my TV. 
> Attachment 7451



Cool poster!  :smiley: 

And btw, what have you been watching?  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## ThreeCat

Lucid last night -- will post to DJ later (when I'm not on thus blasted phone!).  What I have so far:
2 NLDs : 2 pts
1 fragment : 1/2 point
1 LD:  5 points

Successful RC: 1 pt
Successful Stabilize: 1 pt
Interact w/ DC: 4
Basic object changing: 4

Attempt WILD (with DV False awakening!!): 1 pt
WBTB: 2 points

Will update DJ hopefully in a few hours, and will try to include any points I missed.  Total 20.5 points.

----------


## CanisLucidus

1 x Fragments = 0.5 points
3 x Full dreams = 3 points
1 x WBTB = 2 points
*Total: 5.5 points*





> NIGHTLY TOTAL: 47 points[/B]



Great job Dreamer!   ::happy:: 





> *total =* 111p



You Jedi freaking rock!  Holy cow, Nfri, amazing night!!  111 points?  _And me as Liam Neeson?_  ::holyshit:: 

Now that you've established that I look like Liam Neeson in-dream, I'm obliged to post the following warning to all Sith:

----------


## Nfri

> 1 x Fragments = 0.5 points
> 3 x Full dreams = 3 points
> 1 x WBTB = 2 points
> *Total: 5.5 points*
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Dreamer!  
> 
> ...



 :Big laugh:  ROFL  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## dolphin

Sensei's Competiton Night #1+TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

3 fragments-1.5 points
1 dream-1 point
total-2.5 points

lucid #1(DILD)

become lucid-5 points
rc-1 point
phase through large solid object-8 points
1st of 3 step tasks-5 points
advanced summoning-10 points
dc interaction-2 points
total-31 points

lucid #2(DILD,FA)

become lucid-5 points
rc-1 point
basic summoning-4 points
teleporting-7 points
2nd of 3 step tasks-10 points
DV extra X1(TOTM)-5 points
total-32 points

Night#1 total=65.5 points

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I just remembered another fragment about poltergeists... Something just fell off my kitchen table and reminded me.  :tongue2: 
I'm gonna add that to my DJ and add another ½ point to my score.

----------


## Nightfeather

> You will receive:
> 
> • Complete 1x DV Extra Task - *5 points*
> • Complete 2x DV Extra Tasks - *10 points*
> • Complete 3x DV Extra Tasks - * 20 points*
> • Complete 4x DV Extra Tasks - * 50 points*



Do those points stack? So does doing all 4 tasks give 85 or 50 points?

----------


## AnotherDreamer

heh heh heh  ::dreaming:: 

1 dream, 1 fragment - 1.5

Lucid 1:

lucid - 5
DEILD - 2
flying - 4
telekinesis - 4
change gravity - 6 (+15, 3rd task)
elemental manipulation - 8 (+10, 2nd task)
time control - 10 (+5, 1st task)
DC changing - 4
fully phase through big solid object - 8

51 + 30 = 81

Lucid 2:

Lucid - 5
interact with DC - 2
eat something - 4
change gravity - 6
elemental manipulation - 8
time control - 10
mass telekinesis - 10
4th step of tasks - 50

45 + 50 = 95

night 1 total: 81 + 95 + 1.5 = 177.5

The Tasks - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## ThreeCat

So I made a mistake: 17.5 points, not 20.  However, I have now updated my journal.  Sensei, you and gab cameoed in an NLD, and StephL, I thought of a post you made on here while dreaming!  Cool stuff  :smiley: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/thre...1-lucid-59520/

And some of these point totals are blowing my mind (111?  177? wtf?).  *Freaking awesome.*  Good job everyone.

*I have also posted a question in my DJ, which should help people get some comment points* . . . you know, just sayin  ::content::

----------


## OneUp

3 full NLDs- 3 points
4 fragments- 2 points
total- 5 points 

Intelligent Bug, School again, Race on the Track, Nightmare, some fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

lol slow start guys, but Ill be up in the ranks soon  :smiley:  lets keep at it McCoy's! We can do this!  ::D:

----------


## greendrive

Talk about bad timing. I had a WBTB just on Sunday afternoon nap before the competition started, but none at night :Sad: . I tried unsuccessfully for WBTB but gave up and went to sleep. The weirdest thing I remembered two dreams on waking one before WBTB and one after. I repeated the entire dream twice to my memory ensure I do not forget, but now can remember only one fragment. It was riding down an elevator of a two-story building. I was thinking this is weird why I would need a elevator(not typical for me), I guess TOTM was in my mind. 
so WBTB fail - 2
1 df - 0.5

----------


## fogelbise

Well, I knew I was simply trying to up my game by challenging myself with the big dogs in tier 3, but it looks like I will need to put together some proper plans to have a shot. No LDs for night 1.

1 dream, 2 fragments, 1 wbtb attempt: 4pts

I will also try to make time to go through all of these posts and browse and comment in some DJ's hopefully by tonight. I agree that it is nice to get comments in your DJ and I like this idea.

----------


## MrPriority

Let me just post my three step goal here, before I go to bed:

1. Teleportation
2. Basic Summoning
3. Telekinesis

Personal goal: 
Eat something

I have only ever teleported before, not that successful,  so I might be pushing it here. But if you want to grow, you got to reach for the stars!

Good to see everyone is off to a motivated start! Let's hope tonight is as fruitfull for me, as last night was for some of you guys! Oh en for everyone else too of course! Except those snakes, grrrr.

(I kid of course) 

Good luck everyone!

----------


## Nfri

> Sensei: Question about scoring:   can a single dream control event be scored for more than one point category?
> 
> For example: I have a lucid dare to make a fireball and throw it.   For the competition, do I have to choose between EITHER lucid dare OR element control points for this one event?  Or do I get them BOTH (and even more if they apply?)







> Everyone!
> 
> Also, a specific task can only count for one in each point column, for instance, getting naked couldn't count as a totm and lucid dare, things can mix very well, but cannot match. I forgot to put that in the rules. Something like "meet a teammate" and "meet DV member" do not match, and are in seperate scoring areas, so they are fine (so if you are checking out lucid dares... And totms... ) will update that rule today when I get to a computer.



I don't see why not... If anyone has for example lucid dare and totm the same thing, then it's nonsense to complete this same thing twice in two different lucid dreams. It's waste of lucid time to repeat the same challenge!  :tongue2:  I would let this be okay, people will be only more motivated and that's good. Anyway, there is not so much points for this stuff.

----------


## Sensei

Apparently I accidentally deleted my previous DJ entry (annoying phone strikes again). I also added my WBTB as well. 

Misinformation - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

5 dreams - 5 points. 
Lucid - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

RC/stabilize - 1 point
Electronics - 4 points
Interact with DC - 2 points
Eat something - 4 points


DV extra task - totm (junk food) - 5 points

Total - 28 points

----------


## ThreeCat

> I have only ever teleported before, not that successful,  so I might be pushing it here. But if you want to grow, you got to reach for the stars!



Awesome!  It's really cool that people are pushing themselves.  I have absolutely no idea how I am going to fully transform (well, I have an inkling  :mwahaha: ) but I agree: we have to stretch ourselves to bust down those silly waking life schemas and paradigms.  Good luck!  Sounds like you have your priorities straight!  ::dreamerchair::   No idea what that smiley is, but it looks fun!

----------


## Antoia

*Night 1*: abysmal NLD recall, insomnia, but managed to WILD  ::D:  Tried advanced flying but that didn't turn out well. Almost got my personal goal and nearly ate something but I stopped for no apparent reason  :Picard face palm:  Oh well.
Mini-Stargate and other things

*Induction and Recall*
5 pts - Remember a lucid dream
2 pts - WBTB

*Dream Control Tasks*
1 pts - RC/Stabilize
2 pts - Interact with DC
4 pts - Flying

*Total*: 14 points

Question: does walking through glass doors count as walking through a big solid object?

----------


## Xanous

I recalled an aditional fragment of lusting over racy pictures of an ex co-worker on facebook.  ::whyme:: 

.5 point
total 7.5

----------


## Sensei

Antoia. I would say that glass is solid. If it breaks on the way through that would be different though.  :tongue2:  

Nfri. I think I am gonna have to let it slide since I put nothing in it this competition. I know that yours would work with or without the rule. I doubt it will be much of a problem later when we don't have the current TOTMs. I will make a rule about the personal goal later, but lucid dares crossing over won't be a problem aft

----------


## FryingMan

Well be careful of what you wish for: i had an epic, movie-like dream, 10+ scenes across 2-3 major themes, perhaps taking up an entire REM cycle, and it's just going to count for one point  :Sad: .  It was cool, though  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> I don't see why not... If anyone has for example lucid dare and totm the same thing, then it's nonsense to complete this same thing twice in two different lucid dreams. It's waste of lucid time to repeat the same challenge!  I would let this be okay, people will be only more motivated and that's good. Anyway, there is not so much points for this stuff.



I think the point is that there ARE more things to do if you can't check off multiple different scoring categories with a single dream action.   Having to have multiple LDs in order to get the points is more motivating. For more LDs, not less.  Anyway you had such an awesome night I think you should go create a dozen or so persistent universes or something  :smiley:

----------


## Pickman

Another night of crappy recall - I just crashed out and could barely remember any of my dreams.  

All I remember:  Talking to a man about his bisexual girlfriend who is a little too militant about LGBT issues.  Also, being on an old wooden galleon occupied by pirates, and seeing a man get his spine broken by some monster. 

2 fragments: 1 point.

----------


## sprada

Miserable night number 2.

Had a nice NL (ofc!!) dream where I was doing my exciting IT job (hey who doesn't love to dream about work) and my boss was Patterson from Sons of Anarchy  :smiley: 
Another one where some weird stuff was going on around a giant face on an outdoor sign minority report style that I don't think it qualifies as a dream.

So...
1 Dream - 1
1 Fragment - 0.5

Comp Total - 5.5 Points
Cmon Snakes top THAT!

----------


## JoannaB

Noooo!!! No recall, not even a fraemt for night number two. I rember only what I was thinking upon waking up, and that I am calm this morning, but from before I woke up: nothing.

Total continues to be 1/2 point (from last night)

----------


## lucidmats

Whats up with all that bad recall, it also hit me tonight again! 
I think that might even was the crappiest recall I've ever had since starting to LD...  :Bang head: 
Well I got only 2 super short dreams and with the worst quality.

*Competition night #2*

- 2 dreams: 2 points
_________________________

*2 points*

*Total: 7 points*

----------


## Nightfeather

> Antoia. I would say that glass is solid. If it breaks on the way through that would be different though.



Well, that makes my three-step-tasks a bit easier than expected.

Night 2:
3 dreams - 3 points
5 fragments - 2.5 points
WBTB - 2 points
2 RCs - 2 points (?)

Total night 2: 9.5 points


*Spoiler* for _RCs (Warning, spiders!)_: 



The driver of the car I'm in wants to scare me and drives the car through the fence which encloses the platform on top of the mountain. The car lifts off and lands on the cow pasture behind. I ask myself if this is really happening, but my RCs fail. The car stops so that no cows are harmed.

At home I wonder if I've really been in that pasture and conclude that that was a dream. I want to post my points on DV, so I go fetching my DJ. The window is open. (I remember my mom opening it and me not being able to close it because a tree was sticking it's branches through.) I notice three spiders crawling on the windowsill. There are more on my bed so I quickly leave the room. I consider getting back in because I still have to get my DJ, but there's already a spiderweb blocking the door. I flee into the kitchen. There I ask myself if I could still be dreaming. All my RCs fail and I wake up, relieved that the window is closed and my bed free of spiders.




I'm not sure if the RCs give points as they didn't make me lucid but are listed under Dream Control. But I think that we should get points for them because nearly getting lucid should be rewarded as well.

----------


## JoannaB

Ditto on the idea that RCs should count even if fail. My LD count for 2013-14 is 9.5 because I count a dream during which I had surprisingly high awareness for a nonlucid, and conducted multiple RCs all of which failed, though I knew that this could not be happening, but I concluded that I am going insane - I count that dream as a half lucid. Also I think there is a difference in dreaming about RCs but with no awareness (just going through the motions in a dream) and actually questioning one's state in a dream but not succeeding in full lucidity, and I think the later should count.

----------


## Nfri

2. day no lucids last night  ::whyme:: 

2f - 1p
2d - 2p
wbtb - 2p

*total =* 105p

----------


## MrPriority

I was gonna reach for the stars. But instead I grabbed the sun. Not a bad start I'd say.

*Night #2*
Ok so I just had the most amazing LD I have ever had. I finally did a bunch of things in a LD! It was like 20 minutes long!!  :woohoo: 
I never achieved my goal in the dream, but along the way I did a bunch of other stuff. And more importantly, had an *amazing* dream!

Here are all the points I counted:
*Remember a fragment:* 2x = 1 point
*Remember a LD:* 1x = 5 points
*DEILD:*  2 points
*WBTB:*  2 points
*RC/Stabilize:*  1 point
*Interact with a DC:*  2 points
*Flying:*  4 points
*Teleport:*  7 points

*Three step task:*
My first one was teleportation, so there is another 5 points. 

Which comes to a grand total of 29 points. 

Honestly, I never thought I'd get so many points. And I am completely thrilled to have had such an awesome dream! 
I would like to thank Sensei and all of you guys here. I think the competition really motivated me to get to the next level. I now finally feel like a true Lucid Dreamer. Thanks guys! (and girls) 

You're all the best!  :Hug it out: 

Here is my dream

----------


## StephL

::giraffe:: 

Very happy - my first comp lucid last night - but a short one, and I hadn't made a proper lucid plan, unfortunately.
So - that had me hovering over a beautiful lake and trying to remember what it was that I wanted to do with my hand - instead of searching for something solid to put it through (3-stepper) - I tried to partially transform my arm and hand into the neck and head of a swan!
This even worked quite nicely up to a point - the last I remember was really concentrating to make my hand sprout eyes of it's own. Shame that didn't come to pass - I would have loved finding out, if I would have been able to see with four eyes like that! 

Competition Entry # 2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 fragment: 0.5
3 dreams: 3
1 LD: 5
WBTB: 2
stabilizing: 1
flying: 4
partial transformation: 4 (hope that counts, even while I didn't finish it completely)
____________________

*19.5 points*

----------


## covlad96

Struggled to get to sleep, bad nights sleep waking up with hayfever and bad recall  ::|: 

1 fragment - *0.5*

Total from 2 nights - *5*

----------


## greendrive

Night #2
No lucids. I did had lot of dreams though. I had about 5 dreams, but can only remember 2 dreams and 2 fragment. After yesterday's bad recall this felt good.
In one of the fragment I was playing a video game on a giant outdoor screen in a cool hillside resort by a water fountain overlooking the hills. It was beautiful, can't seem to recall the game. Wish this was lucid as it was one of 3-step task  :Bang head: . 

2 dreams - *2*
2 fragment - *1*

Total from 2 nights - *5.5*

----------


## Sensei

clone wife sex army - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Hmmm... Will post points later.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Night #2:
DJ: Can't Post Spoilers*

I had really poor recall for the first ¾ of the night, because I kept getting woken up by my dogs and instantly losing my dream memories. I was feeling pretty disappointed, but I had a nice lucid comeback at the end of the night. I can't post the LD here yet, because it contains spoilers for a secret DV project I'm working on. I've sent it to Sensei privately as proof of these points, but I'll update my DJ when we launch the project publicly!  ::lipssealed:: 

*Members who featured:* Original Poster, FryingMan, Darkmatters, (CanisLucidus & Sensei in the hidden LD)

*POINTS:*

*Induction and Recall:*
4 x Fragments = 2 points
2 x Full dreams = 2 points
1 x Lucid dreams = 5 points
1 x DEILD = 2 points
1 x WBTB = 2 points
*Sub-total: 13 points

Dream Control Tasks:*
1 x Interact with a DC = 2 points
1 x Advanced Flying = 10 points
*Sub-total: 12 points

DV Extra Tasks:*
1 x Personal Goal = 5 points (Find the secret location from our DV project and talk to the local DCs)
*Sub-total: 5 points

Team Tasks:*
1 x Meet a Teammate = 7 points (CanisLucidus)
*Sub-total: 7 points

Enemy Tasks:*
1 x Meet an Enemy = 5 points (Sensei)
*Sub-total: 5 points

NIGHTLY TOTAL: 42 points
COMPETITION: 97.5 points*

----------


## FryingMan

^^ oh yeah baby, now I've finally arrived, you're just not proper DV member until you've made it into a Dreamer dream!!!!

Ok, now that we've got this dream thing going, it's time to talk about that terrible terrible mistake with Merlin.... Remember, no cold hands with FM!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> ^^ oh yeah baby, now I've finally arrived, you're just not proper DV member until you've made it into a Dreamer dream!!!!



Heee, FryingMan, you've made my day!  ::D: 

You were actually in 2, did you see?

 ::cheers::

----------


## FryingMan

> Heee, FryingMan, you've made my day! 
> 
> You were actually in 2, did you see?



Ah just did now.   It's a start...complaining and stuffing my face with chips...hey, it's a beginning.   Don't worry, well get there  :smiley:   ::kiss::

----------


## dolphin

5 dreams-5 points
2 fragments-1 point
night #2 total-6 points

----------


## fogelbise

Yikes...94 posts, I got some catching up to do in more ways than one. No good last night and not expecting too much tonight with a game which is usually exhausting. I did finally plan out what exactly I would like to do when I become lucid, so there's that going for me.

3 fragments, 1 wbtb: 3.5pts/7.5pts total

Edit: I have the wrong attitude. Even though I might be exhausted tonight, I can still LD! I may also need a little of that "If I do, I do; If I don't, no worries."

----------


## PostScript99

3.5 points for dreams, had a short lucid this morning which I will post later.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Whew, I was lucky last night, managed a couple of lucids.  My youngest was sick overnight so I wasn't sure whether I'd be able to make anything happen.  (I _need_ to be lucky in this competition... you folks are lucidity animals!!)   ::o:   Great job, all, I'm impressed and intimidated.

*Lucid #1 - Speedboat - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views*
1 x Lucid = 5
1 x Interact w/ DC = 2
1 x Object/DC changing = 4
1 x Basic Summoning = 4  (Edit: Noticed that I left this off initially)
1 x Mass Telekinesis = 10
1 x Meet a Teammate (Dreamer) = 7

*Lucid #2 - Temple of the Dog - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views*
1 x Lucid = 5

*Other Recall*
2 x Full dreams = 2
5 x Fragments = 2.5
1 x WBTB = 2 points

*Nightly Total:* 43.5  (Edit: Added the basic summoning above which I initially forgot)
*Competition Total:* 49

----------


## FryingMan

> Yikes...94 posts, I got some catching up to do in more ways than one. No good last night and not expecting too much tonight with a game which is usually exhausting. I did finally plan out what exactly I would like to do when I become lucid, so there's that going for me.
> 
> 3 fragments, 1 wbtb: 3.5pts/7.5pts total
> 
> Edit: I have the wrong attitude. Even though I might be exhausted tonight, I can still LD! I may also need a little of that "If I do, I do; If I don't, no worries."



That's the spirit!   Scarlett won't know what "hit" her!   ::hump::

----------


## ThreeCat

A little late this afternoon (yikes!) but it took me a while to DJ everything.  Here is what happened last night:

4 fragments: 2
3 dreams: 3
1 LD: 5

WBTB (sako!): 2
WILD (unsuccessful): 1

Basic
RC/stabilize: 1
Interact with dream character: 2
flying: 4
basic summoning: 4
Gain invulnerability: 4
Hand through object: 4
Use electronic device: 4

Advanced
Phase through object: 8

Three-step task
Summon phone, hand through object, walk through wall: 30

Nightly total: 73
Competition total: 90.5






> Very happy - my first comp lucid last night - but a short one, and I hadn't made a proper lucid plan, unfortunately.
> So - that had me hovering over a beautiful lake and trying to remember what it was that I wanted to do with my hand - instead of searching for something solid to put it through (3-stepper) - I tried to partially transform my arm and hand into the neck and head of a swan!
> This even worked quite nicely up to a point - the last I remember was really concentrating to make my hand sprout eyes of it's own. Shame that didn't come to pass - I would have loved finding out, if I would have been able to see with four eyes like that! 
> 
> Competition Entry # 2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> 1 fragment: 0.5
> 3 dreams: 3
> 1 LD: 5
> ...



Alright, Steph!  love the swan action, lol.  That's where I'm headed next (transformation and pillow fights)!  I plan for an epic pillow fight very soon . . . .

----------


## Sensei

4 Dreams - 4 points
WBTB - 2 points
Remember lucid - 5 points

RC/stabilize - 1 point
Mass TK - 10 points
Advanced object/DC Changing - 10 points
Advanced Summon - 10 points
fly - 4 points
Use electronic device - 4 points
interact with DC - 2 points
gravity - 6 points
push hand through solid object - 4 points

Bonus
step 1 (gravity) - 5 points

Night - 67 points
*Total for competition = 67 + 28 = 95 points*

----------


## Bharmo

100 posts already!
Sensei *is* brave to run this!

WBTB try, 2 dreams
*Night 1: 4 pts*

WBTB try, 2fragments
*Night 2: 3 pts*

*Competition total: 7 pts*

----------


## AnotherDreamer

lucid - 5
dream - 1
mass tele - 10
flying - 4
eat - 4
dc interaction - 2
-26
competition total = 177.5  + 26 = 203.5


*Spoiler* for _the dream_: 



I was fucking a beautiful DC when she turned into Reggie Watts and I was like, Oh shit, that usually doesn't happen unless I'm dreaming. I left the room and flew a little bit, everything was really dark and I could tell that I was going to wake up soon. I could feel the adrenaline that I always get in the morning. I decided to try some stuff while I was still in the dream so I made a bunch of flower pots and glass cups fly into the air. It all hovered in front of me for a few seconds before I let it fall to the ground and shatter all over the place. Done with that. I walked into the living room and noticed I was chewing on some old gum, it tasted like someone had been chewing on it for a few hours, gross. I saw my mom sitting in a chair. I asked her if she had anything that she wanted me to know and she told me that Jessica (my sister) was in danger and that she was guarding her because she had been hanging out with some bad girls that fancied a little meth. I asked her what she was talking about and the DC started to act crazy, erratic, a little bit scary. I woke up. 




http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/anot...t-lucid-59550/

----------


## Sensei

anotherdreamer! 
don't forget to post it in your DJ and put a link here. It is required in this competition. Strange LD by the way.  :tongue2:

----------


## lucidmats

anotherdreamer, lol @ your first line of the spoiler !  :laugh:

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Night #2: 3 fragments and one WBTB.
Night subtotal 3.5 points.
Competition total so far 5.5 points.

Fragment one: I'm stressed about the possibility of having to sue my wife for access to my daughter (she's being an ass) but I don't want to go straight to a formal and expensive conversation with a lawyer, so I think "Better call Saul!" because the drug dealer's lawyer from Breaking Bad seems like an informal problem solving type of chap.

Fragment 2: Somebody has kindly made me the gift of a courgette (that's zucchini to some) but I'm not sure what to do with it because I have courgettes of my own growing in my back garden. I politely hold on to it while going about whatever business I was already engaged in, putting the courgette down in various surfaces as I pause in one place or another.

Fragment three: I am sitting on the loo in a bright airy bathroom trying to pacify my IBS when somebody walks in through the  insufficiently secure door. I decide to give up on my rather solitary activity and get up to wash my hands. The sink is fill of washing up and I spend some time clearing enough space to wash my hands. I splash water all over the draining board and floor, so I wipe it up and scoop as much of it as I can into the sink. I'm just getting it all under control enough to try to wash my hands when the bottom of the sink slides up to become flush with the surrounding surface, causing the water to overflow all over the place again. I give up in disgust at the uncooperative facilities.

SammyTheSnake

----------


## Antoia

I decided against counting the glass doors thing because the more I think about it, the less sure I am about there actually being doors... I think I'll save that task for some solid wooden doors or maybe closed windows.

*Night 2*: still terrible recall (should work on that :/), and no LDs unfortunately. Was too tired to try any sort of WBTB. I really need to beat that insomnia...

6 x .5 - Remember a fragment

*Total*: 3 pts
*Competition total*: 17 pts

----------


## Chessica

Night 2:

29.07.14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

3 dreams - 3 points
1 fragment - 0.5 points
And a WBTB fail - 2 points

That would be 5.5 points? That's a competition total of 8 points!  :smiley:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> I decided against counting the glass doors thing because the more I think about it, the less sure I am about there actually being doors... I think I'll save that task for some solid wooden doors or maybe closed windows.



Forget about doors and windows, go for the walls and the roof! That's where it's at

----------


## ThreeCat

> Forget about doors and windows, go for the walls and the roof! That's where it's at



And the floor--enter the void!  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

2 dreams = 2
2 frags = 1
WBTB = 2
1 lucid = 5
DEILD = 2
Interact with a DC = 2 points
Flying = 4
Sub total = 18 + 7.5
Lucid Sleepwalking - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

3 Step: []1.Change Gravity []2.Time Control []3.Full Transform
Personal Goal: []Kill A Titan
Current Score: 25.5 points

----------


## OneUp

Night 2
4 fragments: 2 points
WBTB failure: 2 points

Sorry guys, Had a busy start off to the day today so I couldnt record my dreams right as I got up. But tonight, I will redeem the McCoy's by getting at least 2 LD's!  ::D: 
No more failure! Tonight is where things really begin!  

Fragments, Busy day today - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

Hey what happened to my night #2 score post?    It's just vanished.   Darn, OK, well, here it is again:

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fryi...t-lucid-59551/

3 dreams - 3
WBTB - 2

night #2 total: 5
competition total: 10 + 5 = 15


And night #3:

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fryi...lesbian-59566/

I must have been really tired because I *never* skip the WBTB in the competition

4 dreams - 4

night #3 total: 4
competition total: 15 + 4 = 19

----------


## LouaiB

Day 1:
Day 1 Sensei's Competition - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Recall: 2
LD: 5
WBTB: 2
RC: 1
Interact with DC: 2 + 5 (1st task)
Basic summoning: 4 + 5 since fictional character
Use electronic device: 4 (manipulate speakers)
Time Control: 10

Score: 40

Day 2:

Day 2 Sensei's Competition - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Recall: 5

Score: 5

Day 3:

Day 3 Sensei's Competition - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Recall: 2.5
WBTB: 2

Score: 4.5


Competition Sum: 49.5

Pretty good, no?!
I'm happy, and more LDs to come! 7 more... 7 more... 7 more... I'm convincing myself I'll get much more LDs so at least I'll get a bunch before the comp ends  ::evil::

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Night #3
Two dreams: 2 points
Three fragments: 1.5 points
Miserably failed WBTB: 2 points

Night subtotal: 5.5 - warming up (slowly)!
Competition total so far: 11

DJ: Competition night #2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

SammyTheSnake

----------


## sprada

You guys are awesome. Really!
Another amazing night.

1 Dream - 1
1 Fragment - 0,5

Comp Total (7 Points)

----------


## FryingMan

> Pretty good, no?!



Awesome, you're a credit to the Hatfields.  I'll get mine in there, at LEAST 4 LDs to come for this competition, and more maybe!   Great goal memory and scoring there, a real inspiration!

----------


## FryingMan

> Two dreams: 4 points



 ::huh:: 

(2 dreams = 2 points)

----------


## LouaiB

> Awesome, you're a credit to the Hatfields.  I'll get mine in there, at LEAST 4 LDs to come for this competition, and more maybe!   Great goal memory and scoring there, a real inspiration!



Thnx!
I may even add 10 more points IF Steps 1 and 2 both count even if they both aren't done in order but inside the same LD (I did basic summoning then interact with DC in the same LD, which is step 2 then 1, but since it's in the same LD, I wondered if the in order rule applies to different LDs only).

----------


## FryingMan

That's a good question, I don't know the answer.  I always assumed they must be performed in order in the time that they happened, even in one dream.   But I'm not sure....

----------


## LouaiB

> That's a good question, I don't know the answer.  I always assumed they must be performed in order in the time that they happened, even in one dream.   But I'm not sure....



I PMed Sensei to make sure.
10 points are nice, plus finishing step 2 might allow me to reach step 4 before the comp ends, and win 50 ppints  :Cheeky:

----------


## Pickman

Last night, I got three fragments.  

I remember being sat down by a religious nutjob DC who informed me in a matter-of-fact way, that I am the Antichrist and Son of Satan.  

My mum introduces me to a great-aunt on her side, who I'm sure is dead.  We sit around a table, and she gives me the usual elderly relative spiel:  "Look at you, haven't you grown!  Do you have a GF?" etc.  

I have hazy memories of hunting for University accomodation, even though I graduated years ago. 

3 fragments = 1.5 points. 

I think that brings my total up to 3.5.  Going strong!

I think I should start introducing WBTB into my routine, that might at least help my recall.

----------


## Nightfeather

Again a RC without getting lucid... 
I was hurrying because I was waaay to late and hoped I was dreaming. My RC failed.
Later I asked a DC why I don't get lucid from my RCs.  ::?: 

Night #3
1 dream - 1 point
3 fragments - 1.5 points
WBTB - 2 points
RC - 1 point
night total: 5.5 points

comp total: 20 points (17 without RCs)

----------


## Nfri

Aggghhhrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!

I just couldn't fall back to sleep after wbtb!!! Why must be the sleep necessary for lucid dreaming?! That's stupid!!!  :Pissed:

----------


## JoannaB

Two fragments tonight (1 point) plus previous (1/2 point)

Comp total: 1.5

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Night #3:
DJ: Jumping Pillow*

I was sooo annoyed with my dog this morning! He has been really unsettled in the new house, barking at sounds in the neighbourhood. His barking woke me up multiple times today, and my recall was killed instantly every time.  ::blue:: 
I'm not sure if I'll keep posting all my non-lucid dreams and fragments every day, but I'll do it if I have time.

*Members who featured:* FryingMan, CanisLucidus, Original Poster, Hyu, Jenkees

*POINTS:*

*Induction and Recall:*
8 x Fragments = 4 points
6 x Full dreams = 6 points
1 x WBTB = 2 points
*Sub-total: 12 points

NIGHTLY TOTAL: 12 points
COMPETITION: 109.5 points*

----------


## lucidmats

Even with the one or another beer I had decent recall last night!

DreamJournal entry of dream one ---> Fight - 1

*Competition night #3*

- 2 dreams = 2 points
- 4 fragments = 2 points
- WBTB = 2 points
________________________

*6 points*

*Comp. Total: 13 points*

----------


## greendrive

Night #3 No lucids, but I recalled two full dreams with lot of detail :smiley: . 
 Dreams 2 -  points

Total ( 3 nights) - 7.5

----------


## StephL

Not a good night:

2 dreams: 2
2 fragments: 1
____________

3 points

(27 points for three nights?)

Sensei - will you put up the points in your first post, like Scionox used to? It would be great for motivation to see where one stands and how the teams are doing!  :smiley:

----------


## MrPriority

So I was watering the plants in my underwear, on my WBTB this night. And I was thinking, I think it would be pretty fun and interesting to know what others do on their WBTB. It can function as a kind of proof that you really did a WBTB, the same way you have to post dreams. And it can give you some good idea's perhaps. 
Maybe something for the next time?

Ok here is my *Night #3:*

*LD 1:*
Lucid: 5 Points
RC/Stabilize: 1 Point
Interact with DC: 2 Points
Eat something: 4 Points
Element Manipulation: 8 points
TL;DR of the dream: I fought off 3 DC's while breathing ice and fire. Oh, and I ate someones face.  :mwahaha: 
Sub total: 20 Points

*LD #2:*
Lucid: 5 Points
RC/Stabilize: 1 Point
Object/DC Changing: 4 points
Advanced Summoning: 10 points
Sub total: 20 Points
TL;DR of the dream: I went to bed in my FA, got lucid in that dream, created some DC's, then had another FA

*Other Points:*
1 Full dream: 1 Point
1 Fragment: 0.5 Points
1 DV Extra Task/Personal goal: 5 points
WBTB: 2 Points 
Sub total: 8.5 Points

*Total night #3:*
48.5 Points

*Total overall:*
77.5 Points 

*Some additional questions:*
Does breathing fire/ice fall under element manipulation? 
Does creating strings of color in clear view and slowly molding them into a DC count as advanced summoning? 
And does it count as eating, if I spit out most of it?  (It was really gross) 
I think so, but English is not my native language. I just want to be sure here. I would be more than happy to remove points if you guys disagree with me.

Here are the dreams.

----------


## ThreeCat

Just realized I never posted a link to my DJ from the night before last:  
 ::shakehead::  ::shakehead:: 
Learning to Fly (lucid!); "Dad, you're a jerk"; "Don't Tread on Me!"; "Field Trip! (Lucid!)" - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Last night was lucid, but did not remember the goals.  Thought I was back in high school, and had fallen asleep somewhere to have a lucid dream  ::shakehead::   However, did successfully RC and even used a digital watch lol SO . . . .

Question: if I consciously make my body lighter in the dream, in order to assist with climbing/floating, does that count for anything?  I don't think it does, but figured I'd better check.  Once again, I try to practice flying in this dream, with little success.  I think I may have managed something, but C/R so not putting it up for points.

2 frags = 1
1 dream = 1
1 LD = 5
WBTB = 2

RC = 1
Device = 4

Nightly total = 14
Comp total = 104.5

I will update my DJ for last night as soon as I can.

EDIT:  I realize I looked at my watch as part of a reality check, and so was not fully lucid yet, so removing four points from total.

Comp total = 100.5

----------


## Zyangur

Sorry I haven't posted! I was out of town, but I have been keeping track.

2 dreams: 2 points
3 fragments: 1.5 points
WBTB (fail :c): 2 points

Total: 5.5 points

----------


## LouaiB

> Comp total = 104.5



Wow!
It's gonna be a hard competition to win  :Cheeky:

----------


## SammyTheSnake

> (2 dreams = 2 points)



Oops! Fixed :-)

SammyTheSnake

----------


## Bharmo

Night 3
3 fragments, wbtb try (thank you, fitbit one!)
3,5 pts
*Competition total: 10,5 pts*

----------


## FryingMan

> Wow!
> It's gonna be a hard competition to win



Yeah another tier-3-er secretly slumming with us here in tier 2, probably  :tongue2: 

Only one thing to do: GET LUCID AND SPANK 'EM!

----------


## LouaiB

> Yeah another tier-3-er secretly slumming with us here in tier 2, probably 
> 
> Only one thing to do: GET LUCID AND SPANK 'EM!



Yeah, we gotta get the big guns out!
I've found that all the prospective memory training is paying off, cuz if I resisit the earge to just fall asleep and spend 10 minutes to MILD, I actually do get a MUCH bigger chance to have a LD!
It's time to fight that earge! I didn't train my will power for nothing!
But too bad tonight I'm sleeping at my mom's and here I get only 5 hours sleep cuz I sleep in the couch and my mom wakes up 5 am, after sleeping at midnight! Haha only 5 hours, bad for LDing  :Cheeky:

----------


## ThreeCat

> So I was watering the plants in my underwear, on my WBTB this night. And I was thinking, I think it would be pretty fun and interesting to know what others do on their WBTB. It can function as a kind of proof that you really did a WBTB, the same way you have to post dreams. And it can give you some good idea's perhaps. 
> Maybe something for the next time?



Awesome idea, MrPriority!  I do not do a lot during my WBTB (mostly DJ and sit in the dark) but am normally awake for at least 20-30 minutes.  Turning on a light can wake me up too much!

What kinds of plants do you have, btw?

----------


## fogelbise

2 Dreams, 5 Fragments, WBTB - 6.5pts
DILD 1: Remember LD, DC change, Interact DC, Stabilize - 12pts
DILD 2: Remember LD, Interact DC - 7pts
Previous total 7.5 + 25.5 last night + 2 (10 DJ comments first 2 days) = 

35pts total

7/30/14 Sensei's Competition Night 3; 2 DILDs, Beautiful Office Girl, Few Points - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Got lucid on a game night, so feeling good about that minor victory despite not following or remembering much of my plans for more points. Will do more next time!

----------


## OneUp

Competition Night 3
1 NLD: 1 point
1 LD: 5 points
 WBTB: 2 points
Flying: 4 points
Interact with Dream Character: 2 points
Full Transformation: 10 points

Total- 24 points for tonight + 9 points(previous nights)= 33 points

Now Im getting started guys!  ::D: 

Orion Jay, School, Fragments and other Non Lucids - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## dolphin

um...lol...

1 dream. 1 point.

I'm one of those that are slumming. I've had a bit of stress and excitement lately but it seems to have passed for the most part. I'll get back on track though the way I usually do.

----------


## MrPriority

> Awesome idea, MrPriority!  I do not do a lot during my WBTB (mostly DJ and sit in the dark) but am normally awake for at least 20-30 minutes.  Turning on a light can wake me up too much!
> 
> What kinds of plants do you have, btw?



I honestly do not have a clue. I am merely taking care of the plants. I am not much of a plant person myself I'm afraid. I like my house best, when the only living things in it are human  :wink2:  I usually try not to stay awake for over 15 minutes in a WBTB since I can't seem to fall back to sleep if I do. Though I don't mind light at all and I find myself often wandering around the house. 
Interesting how different our approaches are  :smiley:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> Sensei - will you put up the points in your first post, like Scionox used to? It would be great for motivation to see where one stands and how the teams are doing!



yes, plz sensei! 

Also, no points last night. Can't even remember 1 dream now  ::D:  I slept really well though!

----------


## ThreeCat

> I honestly do not have a clue. I am merely taking care of the plants. I am not much of a plant person myself I'm afraid. I like my house best, when the only living things in it are human  I usually try not to stay awake for over 15 minutes in a WBTB since I can't seem to fall back to sleep if I do. Though I don't mind light at all and I find myself often wandering around the house. 
> Interesting how different our approaches are



Ha, no worries.  I have recently found myself to definitely be a plant man, though all my herbs are legal  ::cooler::   I used to get up and read, the way LaBerge recommends in ETWOLD, but after a while realized this really wasn't helping much either way.  So now I just opt for the dark room  :smiley:   You sound like an "hour of the wolf" kind of guy  :smiley: 





> Competition Night 3
> 1 NLD: 1 point
> 1 LD: 5 points
>  WBTB: 2 points
> Flying: 4 points
> Interact with Dream Character: 2 points
> Full Transformation: 10 points
> 
> Total- 24 points for tonight + 9 points(previous nights)= 33 points
> ...



Alright McCoys!  Go team!   :tongue2: 






> um...lol...
> 
> 1 dream. 1 point.
> 
> I'm one of those that are slumming. I've had a bit of stress and excitement lately but it seems to have passed for the most part. I'll get back on track though the way I usually do.



Give it the ol' Dolphin_Blow.jpg

Dolphin Blow!  ::D:

----------


## Antoia

*Night 3*:

Interesting dreams last night (technically early this morning  :tongue2: ). Recall is better. Got a reeeally short LD in which I didn't do much other than put on my glasses and look around. 

Math, Mars, and a short LD

2 x 1 - Remember dream
2 x .5 - Remember fragment
5 - Remember LD
1 - RC/stabilize
2 - WBTB

*Total*: 11 pts
*Competition total*: 28 points

----------


## lucidmats

Off to bed..
I am using a new voice recording app, hope it was worth the 99ct  :Cheeky: 
Good Luck everybody!

----------


## Sensei

@Everyone
If you check in my signature, you will see that a secret has been unveiled.  :wink2: 

@Nightfeather
RCs rarely actually "make" you lucid. It is a good way to start an LD though. I don't think that I have ever just RCed and been like "WHAT THE SHEOL!?" I normally am like "WHAT THE SHEOL!?" and then I RC. Now I have a more "feeling-based" RC, so it is a bit different. 

Meh... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Not a great dream. Got some points thanks to podcasts being on my mind. 
3 Dreams = 3 points
Remember a lucid = 5 points
WBTB = 2 points

RC/Stabilize = 1 point
Interact with DC = 2 points

Meet an enemy = 5 points

Total = 18 points + 95 points =* 113 points*

I am going to update points halfway through the competition. I have little time actually on DV in the next couple days. If something super special awesome comes up I could be able to update them sooner.

----------


## covlad96

*Night 3 
*
1 dream - 1
1 fragment - 0.5

Total - *1.5*
Total altogether - *6.5*

----------


## Xanous

POINTS   

    1 dream = 1
    WBTB = 2
    1 lucid = 5
    Interact with a DC = 2 points
    Flying = 4

*
    TOTAL FOR THE NIGHT: 14 points
    COMPETITION:              39.5 points* 

The Titan - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Don't worry Hatfields. I'm going to bust it out tonight.

    3 Step: []1.Change Gravity []2.Time Control []3.Full Transform
    Personal Goal: []Kill A Titan (close but no cigar)
    Current Score: 25.5 points

----------


## LouaiB

Day 4:
Nothing at all lol
Yeah I slept badly, I can barely sleep at my mom's, it's too small of a house.
Also I'm leaving now so it'll be a few days before I update since I only bet access to net at my mom's.

----------


## FryingMan

> Day 4:
> Nothing at all lol
> Yeah I slept badly, I can barely sleep at my mom's, it's too small of a house.
> Also I'm leaving now so it'll be a few days before I update since I only bet access to net at my mom's.



Run home early and grab a nap!

I dreamt a lot last night, no lucids, but couldn't gather the will to record during the night so memory is sketchy unfortunately.

----------


## LouaiB

> Run home early and grab a nap!
> 
> I dreamt a lot last night, no lucids, but couldn't gather the will to record during the night so memory is sketchy unfortunately.



I wish! I can barely nap, except if I slept like 4 hours only, now I slept like 6, which is actually very few for me. I usually sleep 10 hours daily, but to my advantage, tonight I will sleep 12 hours, and do like 3 WBTBs!

----------


## FryingMan

Night #4.   Meh.    No WBTB, no middle-of-night-recall/record, come on FM!     

3 dreams - 3
3 fragments - 1.5

night total: 4.5    
competition total: 19 + 4.5 = 23.5

----------


## Pickman

I had a busy night last night, but the WBTB strategy seems to be paying off: 

3 dreams: 3 points
1 Lucid dream: 5 points
2 WBTB: 2 points
Interact with DC: 2 points
First step task:  5 points

Total:  17 points

Competition Total:  20.5 (I think)

Here is my DJ entry:  Bullying The Teacher 

I think what really helped me get this long-awaited lucid, was listening to lucid dreaming podcasts at work.  It kept the topic on my mind throughout the evening (since I work late hours).  It's a shame the DV podcast doesn't seem to be going anymore, but there are other lucid dreaming podcasts going, and I'll get around to listening to.

----------


## lucidmats

Canis, Dreamer and FryingMan, thank you for the good recall advice, helped a ton!

*Competition night #4*

- 4 dreams = 4 points
- 5 dream fragments = 2.5 points
- 1 WBTB = 2 points
_____________________

*8.5 points*

*Competition Total: 21.5 points*

----------


## JoannaB

1 dream (1point) - comp total 2.5 points

Lots of stress in my life right now, and lots else to focus on other than dreams, so I figure having any dream recall is already something.

----------


## sprada

3rd night.

2 fragments - 1 point
Comp Total 8 Points  :smiley: 

One of these fragments was a FA. It was so obvious. Damn I'm pissed..
We should get punished for missing FAs.  
So, Sensei... I suggest subtracting points for missed FA. Like -5..  ::D:

----------


## Antoia

*Night 4*:

Mosquito bites  :Sad: 

1 - Remember dream
.5 - Remember fragment

*Total*: 1.5 pts
*Competition total*: 28 + 1.5 = 29 pts

----------


## Sensei

> 3rd night.
> 
> 2 fragments - 1 point
> Comp Total 8 Points 
> 
> One of these fragments was a FA. It was so obvious. Damn I'm pissed..
> We should get punished for missing FAs.  
> So, Sensei... I suggest subtracting points for missed FA. Like -5..



No punishing people. Taking points away is a bad teaching method.  :wink2:  positive reinforcement, not negative!

----------


## MrPriority

*Night #4*

Not a great night. Went to bed too late and ended up being too tired to wake up and/or write down dreams.

1 dream: 1 Point
1 fragment: 0.5 Point
WTBTB: 2 Points

Total this night: 3.5 Points
Overal total: 81 Points

----------


## Nightfeather

Night #4
Yeah, three lucids!  :Bliss: 
DJ entry: Tototo Potatoes

Lucid #1:
lucid: 5 points
RC/Stabilization: 1 point
interact with DC: 2 points

Lucid #2:
lucid: 5 points
RC/Stabilization: 1 point
Basic Summoning (swimsuit): 4 points

Lucid #3:
lucid: 5 points
RC/Stabilization: 1 point
interact with DC: 2 points

Recall/Other:
3 fragments: 1.5 points
1 dream: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points


*Total Night #4: 30.5 points*
*Total Competition: 50.5 points*

----------


## Bharmo

Better recall last night  ::D: 
*Night 4:* 2 dreams, 2 fragments, wbtb try= *5 pts*
*TOTAL:* 10,5 + 5 = *15,5 pts*

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Night #4
One dream, one WBTB, one fragment.

Night total: 3.5
Competition total so far: 14.5

DJ entry: Competition night #4 car flipping - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views 

I looked at the settings in my DJ settings thing and as far as I can see it should enable comments in all new DJ entries, but I just had to set every DJ entry's comments to enabled. :-S

SammyTheSnake

----------


## greendrive

Night #4 of the competition. Finally a strong lucid dream. ::lol:: 

Points
2 Fragments - 1
Reality Check - 1
Interact with a DC-2
Remember a Lucid - 5
WBTB  - 2
Flying - 4
Basic Summoning - 4
Push hand through a solid object - 4
Gain Invulnerability - 4
Task of the Month - 5
Read a DC's Mind - 10
Complete First Chosen Task - 5
Complete Second Chosen Task - 10
Meet a Team Mate - 7

Point - *64*

*Total competition - 71.5*

I hope I got the points right  :woohoo:  :boogie: 
Dream Competition, Invulnerability, Elevator

----------


## Sensei

Good job everyone! Yall are being beasts! 

Greendrive. I don't see "remember a lucid dream", so that should be 5 extra points right?

----------


## greendrive

> Greendrive. I don't see "remember a lucid dream", so that should be 5 extra points right?



Yes, you are right, updated it.

----------


## lucidmats

Awesome Sensei, new secrets  ::D:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Night #4:
DJ: The Fourth Secret*

Crawling along...
Mostly fragments last night, with one micro-LD that I awoke from instantly.

*Members who featured:* LucasPotter, CanisLucidus, Xanous, Wurlman, Jenkees, Sensei, fogelbise, Sageous, Original Poster, Frazer

*POINTS:*

*Induction and Recall:*
8 x Fragments = 4 points
3 x Full dreams = 3 points
1 x Lucid dream = 5 points
1 x WBTB = 2 points
*Sub-total: 14 points

NIGHTLY TOTAL: 14 points
COMPETITION: 123.5 points*

----------


## dolphin

3 fragments-1.5 points
3 dreams-3 points
total-4.5 points

competition total-77 points

----------


## Zyangur

Last night was pretty awesome! 2 lucid dreams and I woke up after every dream so I was able to write them down. Almost forgot one of my lucids though xD. I had lots of little fragments.\

Remember a Lucid Dream: 5 points
RC: 1 point

Remember a Lucid Dream: 5 points
DEILD: 2 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points

2 x Full Dreams: 2 points
4 x Fragments: 2 points
WBTB: 2 points

Nightly Total: 21 points
Competition Total: 26.5 points

Here's a link to my DJ containing the dreams: Sensei's Competition Night 4 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Next time I have a lucid I'm going to actually do stuff so I can earn some points  ::D:

----------


## lucidmats

Oh man I want another lucid too  :Sad:

----------


## ThreeCat

Late night function, so got into bed around 1:30 AM (I'm an 8:00 guy, to give you an idea!).  Was lucid during the night, but don't remember a damn thing else.  I am counting it as a fragment--woohoo!  Otherwise, my totals:

2 dreams:  2
3 frags:  1.5
WBTB:  2
WILD:  1

LD from previous day (did not record): 5
Interact with DC: 2
20 DJ comments (yikes!): 4 

Nightly total: 6.5
Comp total: 118

And to give you all an idea, I will discuss my WILD and WBTB.

My WBTB to bed consisted of sitting up in bed at 6:30ish, and realizing I never moved to my sleeping bag (yes, I sleep on the floor as I feel it helps me recall dreams).  I groggily get up after feeling I have floated in hypnopompia for most of the night.  I move my dream arsenal to the floor, DJ, pee, drink some water, and then sit on the floor for a bit.  This takes, all in all, about twenty minutes.  Excitement!

My WILD attempt was interesting.  I could see mental imagery forming (felt like I was walking somewhere, then that I was sitting down with my hands folded, and then petting a cat).  I realized this was mental construction, and made the resolution to mindfully observe and enter the dream.  I fell asleep  ::D: 

I will post NLDs and fragments later: I can't spend the *WHOLE* day on Dreamviews, Sensei!

----------


## greendrive

> Dream Competition, Invulnerability, Elevator



DJ is now posted, sorry was in a draft state.  :Oops:

----------


## fogelbise

Night 4/ I think that I became lucid last night but I am not planning on counting it unless I can remember something more concrete. If I became lucid I may have lost lucidity and/or had a series of FAs. I definitely had a long FA where other distracting stuff was going on with my wife and son. That FA wasn't caught until I actually woke up. At the beginning of that FA I was trying to DEILD. Maybe it was not a true lucid but I think I remember being excited about doing some dream control item and I *think* that I remember becoming lucid at one of the dream signs I told myself to watch out for (downtown/work+train) and may have gotten as far as step 1. The last time this happened I remembered a key event in the dream and it all came flooding back.

*Please send positive vibes my way helping me to remember.*

For now: 1 dream, 2 fragments, wbtb, 5 more DJ comments: 5pts + 35 previously=40pts  Night 4

----------


## ThreeCat

> DJ is now posted, sorry was in a draft state.



I did that the other day, too  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

Need to read back - just shortly:

Night #4:

1 dream 
3 fragments
________

2.5 points 

Competition total after my count: 29.5 points

----------


## StephL

> *Night #4:
> DJ: The Fourth Secret*



I enjoy reading your DJ a lot!

 ::gab:: 






> And to give you all an idea, I will discuss my WILD and WBTB.
> 
> My WBTB to bed consisted of sitting up in bed at 6:30ish, and realizing I never moved to my sleeping bag (yes, I sleep on the floor as I feel it helps me recall dreams).  I groggily get up after feeling I have floated in hypnopompia for most of the night.  I move my dream arsenal to the floor, DJ, pee, drink some water, and then sit on the floor for a bit.  This takes, all in all, about twenty minutes.  Excitement!
> 
> My WILD attempt was interesting.  I could see mental imagery forming (felt like I was walking somewhere, then that I was sitting down with my hands folded, and then petting a cat).  I realized this was mental construction, and made the resolution to mindfully observe and enter the dream.  I fell asleep 
> 
> I will post NLDs and fragments later: I can't spend the *WHOLE* day on Dreamviews, Sensei!



Oh wow!!
Now this is dedication! And I will give WILD a go tonight as well - never worked, only DEILD did, but I got lucid per DILD later on several times, actually!

*Aand - what about it - tonight* :pillowfight: *Hatfields/McCoys?!*

Reason for the double-post is that I want to make people notice this appeal, hope that's okay... :Happy:

----------


## ThreeCat

> *Aand - what about it - tonight* :pillowfight: *Hatfields/McCoys?!*




I personally am gunning for Fryingman . . . just sayin  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## StephL

I'll take them all at once - soo - *Xanous, FryingMan, Louai and PostScript99* - I dare the all of you to show up for a good smashing each others about with pillows, feather-explosions, trick-cushions and anything else comico-military - e.g. edible projectiles would be a nice ballistic addition - maybe I can take a bite of a Brussels sprout in the process (uaahgh). 



And my fellow McCoys, my family - *ThreeCat, OneUp and Ctharlie* - if I don't make it - please persevere anyway, or because of that, or any way you will! 
I'm going to be there, though!!
 ::yddd:: 

Can we also fight each other, if the enemy cowers, and won't appear?  ::tongue:: 


By the way - I love your DJ, too, ThreeCat - I can't read all of you co-competitor's ones of course, just saying... :Happy:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

dream - 1
lucid - 5

eat something - 4
telekinesis - 4
advanced flying - 10
fully pass through solid object - 8
super speed - 4
intermediate challenge - 20
~56
competition total: 203.5 + 56 = 259.5

Strange Dreams - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## CanisLucidus

Catching up with this morning and yesterday morning!  Recall's been good and managed a very brief micro-lucid this morning.  Need to raise my game to hang with you tier 3 folk!

July 30th

4 x Full dreams = 4
1 x WBTB = 2

*Nightly Total*: 6
*Competition Total*: 51

July 31st (last night and this morning)
5 x Full dreams = 5
1 x WBTB = 2

Lucid #1
1 x Lucid = 5


*Spoiler* for _The Micro-Lucid_: 



I'm riding around in a car, my mom driving.  She's looking to the right, gesturing and making some observation about the house on the corner.  I see that she's driving straight toward a large dumpster.  "I shout warnings: "Mom!  Mom!  Dumpster!  Mom!  Stop!  Dumpster!" on and on but she doesn't notice anything or even look at the road.  Bump.  The dumpster goes spinning away.

"Oops..." she says and continues driving.  I see that there are a bunch of roofing materials on the road, and some kind of large turbine.  Again, Mom drives straight for them.  I can't believe this is happening.  Why won't she look at the road?  This is too nuts and too familiar of a dreamsign -- I become lucid.  I hope that she'll swerve around the turbine and she tries, but still bumps it.  I'm very rattled by this bad driving dream.  By this point I'm quite out of sorts and the dream doesn't hold together for much longer before I wake up.




*Nightly Total*: 12
*Competition Total:* 57 63

----------


## OneUp

Not so good of a night last night, and didnt record dreams early enough so only got one down lol
1 LD- 5 points 
Full Transformation- 10 points
1 NLD- 1 point
WBTB failure- 2 points
total- 18+ 33(previous night)= 51 points

Dont worry my fellow McCoys, I will succeed tonight again and bring us good fortune!  ::D:  . Tonight I will get alot more tasks done!
Sensei's Competition Night #4 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/oneu...akening-59599/

----------


## Sensei

I didn't want to post my DJ earlier because my LDs were... lame. I just fixed that by an awesome lucid nap!
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sens...at-cage-59627/ 
Excerpt:




> All of the items in this room are without gravity, and they are moving fast. I dodge and land on one. I connect it's gravity to the ground (Maybe the cieling since I came in upside down ). I notice that there are a lot of switches, 5 at least. I grab the five fastest moving items and TK them onto the switches.



4 dreams = 4 points
3 lucid dreams = 15 points
WBTB = 2 points
Electronics = 4 points

RC/stabilize x 3 = 3 points.
Interact with DC = 2 points
teleport = 7 points
Mass TK = 10 points
Flying = 4 points
gravity = 6 points

2nd 3 step task = 10 points
Challenge task = 30 points (maybe 20, let me know what you think)

Total = 97 + 113 = *210 points*

StephL
That is an awesome picture. I want to go there! all tiers *Battle Royale*!!!  :tongue2: 

ThreeCat
Only lucids need to be DJed. If you don't have the time, miss out on those  :wink2:

----------


## Chessica

Haven't been putting in the work these two last days (or nights...)! Sleeping felt too good, so no WBTB, and being late for work makes it hard to write in my dj. Yesterday I got two whole dreams written down, but today I only scribbled down two small fragments...

Night 3:

2 dreams, that's it - 2 points. 30.07.14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Night 4:

2 fragments - 1 point. 31.07.14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

So that makes the competition total: 11 points!

----------


## covlad96

So many people seemed to get lucid last night  :Clap: 

Night #4

2 Fragments - 1
1 dream - 1
WBTB - 2

Total - *4*
Competition total - *10.5*

----------


## ThreeCat

> I'll take them all at once - soo - *Xanous, FryingMan, Louai and PostScript99* - I dare the all of you to show up for a good smashing each others about with pillows, feather-explosions, trick-cushions and anything else comico-military - e.g. edible projectiles would be a nice ballistic addition - maybe I can take a bite of a Brussels sprout in the process (uaahgh). 
> 
> 
> 
> And my fellow McCoys, my family - *ThreeCat, OneUp and Ctharlie* - if I don't make it - please persevere anyway, or because of that, or any way you will! 
> I'm going to be there, though!!
> 
> 
> Can we also fight each other, if the enemy cowers, and won't appear? 
> ...




Oh, this battle is happening.  And a three-tiered battle is exactly what I am after.  I am summoning every DV member memory and willpower will allow!  I am imagining something like this:



Sensei: congrats on the sweet comeback!

CanisLucidus: congrats on the lucid!

StephL: thanks for reading my journal!  I enjoy reading yours as well!  :Rock out: 

OneUpBoy: tally that lucid nap--it counts!

Everyone else:  See you tonight:  :pillowfight:   ::D:

----------


## Xanous

POINTS

8 dreams = 8 (yeah thats right 8 NLDs)
WBTB = 2
3 lucids = 15
DEILD = 2

Nothing for dream control.  ::disconcerted:: 


*TOTAL FOR THE NIGHT: 27 points
COMPETITION: 66.5 points*  :armflap: 

Mountain Side Fishing, Short OBE, Blankets - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Note: I'm changing step one from gravity to device. I need to a jump-start with an easy one.  ::D: 

3 Step: []1.Use Electronic Device []2.Time Control []3.Full Transform
Personal Goal: []Kill A Titan (close but no cigar)
Current Score: 25.5 points

----------


## Sensei

I am Just a Rat in a Cage - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Forgot to add that earlier added to the other post as well. 

Thanks 3cat. I need some more dream control to catch up!

----------


## FryingMan

Well I hope y'all have a nice pillow fight, I probably won't be joining because my recall is in the process of drying up for now.

night #5 somewhat improved: got that nap and added 3 dreams and 2 fragments, more like it:

DJ entry:

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fryi...night-5-59635/

4 dream - 4
2 fragment - 1.0
WBTB - 2 (and didn't make it back to sleep, crap -- maybe a nap later [YES got that nap and added 3 dreams and 2 fragments])

night total: 7.0
competition total: 7.0 + 23.5 = 30.5

----------


## lucidmats

Short night with only 4 hours of sleep. Managed to recall two dreams, will post them later after my much needed nap  ::D: 
Hopefully I can use some of the REM- rebound to make me lucid!
Hope everybody, whos sleeping right now, enjoys their lucid pillow fight!  :Cheeky:  :pillowfight:

----------


## Pickman

I was hoping to carry on the momentum of last night's LD, but all I got was three fragments = 1.5 points. 

Competition total:  22 points (as far as I know)

I remember attempting a WBTB, but falling asleep before I could drag myself out of bed.

----------


## sprada

1 Dream - 1
1 Fragment - 0,5

Comp Total - 9,5

Missed another FA. 2nd day in a row..

----------


## Nfri

3. day
1d - 1p

4. day
3f - 1,5p
1d - 1p
wbtb - 2p

5. day
1f - 0,5
3d - 3p

*total =* 112

----------


## JoannaB

One fragment (1/2 point) + previous 2.5 = 3 point comp total

----------


## Chessica

Night 5:

2 dreams = 2 points.
2 fragments = 1 point

In one of the fragments I was almost lucid, I'm not really sure if I was or not so I won't count it as a LD. But, hey, it's a start!!  ::D:  Here's a link to my DJ: 01.08.14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Night total 3 points.

Competition total: 14 points!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Night #5:
DJ: Wet Footprints*

I don't have time to post all my non-LDs and fragments today, but I've posted the dreams from after my WBTB.
I had a very low level of lucidity for one, where I was aware that I was dreaming, but I still went along with the dream content and didn't do much with it.
Lucky my teammate, CanisLucidus, is in most of my dreams by default these days. 

*Members who featured:* Original Poster, CanisLucidus

*POINTS:*

*Induction and Recall:*
4 x Fragments = 2 points
3 x Full dreams = 3 points
1 x Lucid dream = 5 points
1 x WBTB = 2 points
*Sub-total: 12 points

Dream Control Tasks:*
1 x Interact with a DC = 2 points
1 x Use an electronic device = 4 points
*Sub-total: 6 points

Team Tasks:*
1 x Meet a Teammate = 7 points (CanisLucidus)
*Sub-total: 7 points

NIGHTLY TOTAL: 25 points
COMPETITION: 148.5 points*

----------


## StephL

Weell - with all my pillow-rustling and hypnotizing myself and play-pretends in the day - another lucid and with beginning to get something done - buut: Nobody there to fight with, not before I lost lucidity and the impulse!  ::tongue:: 
Will count out later!

By the way - for me as a chronically lazy DJer it makes a lot of sense to go by the assumption, I need to journal all non-lucid stuff, I want points for as well. Because the act of purposefully remembering, dictating maybe, and journalling does heighten my awareness of how my dreams feel, and hence my chances at lucidity - but left to my own devices - I don't do it - let alone scrupulously!

So even if we don't have to after what Sensei said - I will go on with it and view it as an induction-tech to raise dreamsign-awareness! And it's often great to read other's NLDs also!

----------


## greendrive

Night #5
No lucids today, I was too tired to get up for WBTB. Looking forward to the weekend  ::cheers:: 
Dream -1
2 Fragments - 1
Points - *2*

*
Competition Total - 73.5*

----------


## Zyangur

Just 3 fragments - 1.5 points

Competition total - 28 points

----------


## StephL

Okay - last night's spoils: 

2 dreams: 2
2 fragments: 1
WBTB: 2
1 LD: 5
RC/stab: 1
flying: 4
first 3-stepper = hand through solid object: 5
second 3-stepper = telekinesis: 10
____________________________________

Night #5: *30 points* 

Comp total: 29.5 + 30 = *59.5 points*


It's firmly planned to journal out the non-lucid stuff, too: Competition Entry # 5 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## covlad96

*Night #5* 

3 Fragments - 1.5
WBTB - 2

Total for the night - *3.5*
Competition total - *13.5*

----------


## dolphin

2 dreams-2 points

Sensei's Competition Night #5 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

become lucid-5 points
reality check-1 point
phase through large solid object-8 points
flying-4 points
dc interaction-2 points

total for the night-22 points
competition total-99 points

----------


## ThreeCat

Good morning, Dreamviews!   ::D:   Here I present thee a summary of my nightly adventures:

3 dreams:  3
5 fragments:  2.5
WBTB:  2
WILD:  1

Nightly total:  8.5
Comp total:  126.5

In one fragment, I distinctly remember shouting, "Fryingman!  Fryingman!"  Lol, I guess I was calling him out--even if non-lucidly!  Other fragments were a mix of day residue and anxiety stuff.  I missed some good dream signs!  I also went to jail (I had to change into prison garb, and stay at the jail for "one session," which ended up being 3 hours).  I then inadvertently helped a prisoner escape.  He faked choking, and when my frantic Heimlich maneuver failed, I alerted the guards.  They went to get help, and my prisoner laughed at me and ran off too.  I got in trouble afterwards  ::bslap:: 

Congrats everyone on the lucid work!

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Competition night #5, I GET LUCID! Woo! :-)

*Induction & Recall*:
_WBTB_: 2 points
_3 dreams_: 3 points
_1 lucid dream_: 5 points

*Control*:
_RC/stabilise_: 1 point
_Interact with a DC_: 2 points
_Flying_: 4 points (I thought I had advanced, but apparently I have to go higher than I though for it to count  :Sad: )
_Super Strength_: 4 (+ 3 steps step 1: +5 points)
_Gain Invulnerability_: 4 points

*Extra Tasks*:
_Dare - fall from a great height_: 5 points (first extra)

*Night total* (assuming I haven't been a spanner again): 35
Competition total so far: 49.5

*DJ Entry*: Competition night #5 guest starring car flipping take two! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Really pleased to have actually had a lucid for the first time since early July!

I'm a *little* bit miffed that I didn't remember the TOTMs for July first, as last night was the last night of July!  ::-P: 

SammyTheSnake

----------


## AnotherDreamer

1 Lucid - 5
2 dreams - 2
telekinesis - 4
DC interaction - 2
Full transformation - 10
Flying - 4
WBTB - 2
nightly total: 29
Competition Total: 259.5 + 29 = 288.5

GMOs and Vampires! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I think we should get points for controlling DCs, it's a dream power and it's so cool to be able to do.

----------


## fogelbise

Night 5: Remembered a definite lucid this time though I didn't go for competition points. Night 4 still feels like losing a valuable item. 

remembered LD, interact DC, stabilize, 1 dream, 2 fragments, wbtb, 5 DJ's: 13pts tonight + 40pts prev = 53pts total

Need to step it up and look for points! Recall not up to par lately. Did enjoy exploring the dream I found myself in though. Will post DJ link here later.

@FryingMan @ThreeCat: I also thought of FryingMan during my LD. Are you infiltrating our dreams?

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night #5*
2 fragments: 1 point
1 dream: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points

This Night: 4 points*
Total: 54,5 points*

----------


## OneUp

Night #5
3 full NLDs- 3 points
4 fragments- 2 points
WBTB- 2 points

Total- 7+ 51(previous nights)= 58 points

No lucids last night guys  :Sad:  went to bed late and lost my focus. But hey still did pretty good with recall, and I will post my DJ entries for night 5 on here later!  :smiley: 
Tonight, I will get all of my 3 tasks done! Tonight I will make a huge comeback! Last night to do this McCoys!  ::D:

----------


## ThreeCat

Wait, wtf?  Tonight is the last night?


EDIT:   :Big laugh:   Ok, good OneUpBoy, you officially gave me a mini-freakout.  Competition ends on Sunday, 8/10.

----------


## Antoia

*Night 5*:

Tired, crashed for the night. 

0.5 - Remember a fragment

*Total*: 0.5
*Competition total*: 29.5 pts

Looks like lots of people are getting lucid (@greendrive - that's a crazy awesome lucid you had there), so I'll make sure to pump myself up for some LDing tonight  :tongue2: 

Also, I'm changing my 3-step task because my brain has decided to quit whenever I try to fly:

1. Basic summoning
2. Telekinesis
3. Invulnerability

Personal goal is still finding and using a Stargate.

I'm going to catch up to you people  ::-P:

----------


## Sensei

/me wishes I could have seen you freak out 3cat.

Yes, this is a 2 week comp.  :tongue2: 

Sickness is killing me. 1 WBTB and 1 dream

Total *213 points*

----------


## Bharmo

My fitbit woke me up, but I just fell sleep straight away  :Picard face palm:  so no wbtb today, just 1 dream and 2 fragments.
*TOTAL: 15,5 + 2 = 17,5 pts*

----------


## Xanous

only WBTB 2 points last night. No recall. I hope I'm doing better than I feel like. REM rebound  ::wino:: 

66.5 + 2 = 68.5

----------


## FryingMan

Brutal night for me, too.  Super late to bed, 1 dream, semi-nightmare apartment, but quite vivid and detailed in the senses (which is great, if you dont mind spending  your dream vacuuming a dirty carpet).

1 dream + WBTB = 3
Competition total 3 + 30.5 = 33.5

----------


## FryingMan

Brutal night for me, too.  Super late to bed, 1 dream, semi-nightmare apartment, but quite vivid and detailed in the senses (which is great, if you dont mind spending your dream vacuuming a dirty carpet).

Night #6: 1 dream + WBTB = 3
Competition total 3 + 30.5 = 33.5

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Had one LD last night, and I'm pretty sure a second one later... I definitely had a false awakening where I recalled being lucid, but I'm not sure if it was a true or false memory, so I won't count it.
I'll have to post my score tomorrow because I'm about to go out. I'm not expecting much dream activity tonight because I will be drinking heavily...  ::fuckyeah::

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night #6*
8 fragments: 4 points
3 dreams: 3 points
WBTB: 2 points

This night: 9 points
*Total: 63,5 points*

----------


## JoannaB

I got lucid!!!  :smiley: 

Lucid: Fish in air, dream character, lots of flying - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Ok, I would appreciate someone double checking my points since I do not have experience counting lucids during a competition.

1 dream fragment earlier in the night (1/2 point)
WBTB (2 points)
Lucid (5 points)
Do I also count remembered dream for the lucid?
Do I count the reality check in the first part of the lucid even though I woke up before completing it during it?
DEILD (2 points)
Transform darkness into light? Does that count for any points?
Interact with DC (2 points)
If I tried to make a DC disappear but they transformed instead does that count?
Flying (4 points)
Super speed (4 points)
Missed opportunity to recognize FA (0 points)

So by my count this night is worth 19.5, but it may be worth more if some of my questions above lead to points in response or someone finds something else I missed

19.5 for the night + 3 points before = 22.5 point total

----------


## lucidmats

Awesome Joanna, congrats!
Decent recall last night but no lucids..

_Competition night #5_

- 1 dream = 1 point
- WBTB = 2 points
____________________

3 points

_Competition night #6_

- 3 dreams = 3 points
- WBTB = 2 points
____________________

5 points

Competition total: 31.5 points

You's are doing great! Don't worry, I'll join the lucid club soon and get you back  :wink2:

----------


## MrPriority

2 nights, not very many points. Though my dreams were pretty vivid last night. 
The heat is really messing with me. :Bang head:  I was getting 5-8 dreams a night before that.

*Night #5:* 
1 dream : 1 Point
2 fragments: 1 Points
WBTB: 2 Points
Sub total: 4 Points

*Night #6:*
1 dream: 1 Point
1 Fragments: 0.5 Point
Sub total: 1.5 Points

For my WBTB I took a nice stroll around the house, closed all my blinds (I usually let the light wake me up for the first time) and went for a pee  :smiley: 

New competition total: 86.5 Points

----------


## Xanous

POINTS

    3 dreams = 3
    WBTB = 2
    1 lucid = 5
    RC/Stabilization = 1

    Again, nothing for dream control; this one was super short.


TOTAL FOR THE NIGHT: 11 points
    COMPETITION: 79.5 point

Clocks - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

    3 Step: []1.Use Electronic Device []2.Time Control []3.Full Transform
    Personal Goal: []Kill A Titan

----------


## StephL

> Sickness is killing me.



Aww - this sounds not good - hope you'll get better soon, whatever misery might have hit you!  :Happy: 


Last night's spoils - I got lucid, but if you wonder, if it's worth reading - nope - only thing I managed before waking up was a RC. Need to keep DEILD in mind!!
Competition Entry # 6 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

LD: 5
RC: 1
2 dreams: 2
2 fragments: 1
____________

Night #6: *9 points*

Comp total: 59.5 + 9 =* 68.5 points*

----------


## Antoia

*Night 6*:

Lots of fragments, but no LDs. 

5 x 0.5 - Remember a fragment

*Total*: 2.5 pts
*Competition total*: 32 pts

----------


## greendrive

Night #6, no lucids. WBTB failed  ::disconcerted::  I am able to recall two full dreams. I was so close to being lucid, but had to wake up to take kids to swimming.I am going to take nap later today, hope to get lucid then.

Points 
Dreams -2
WBTB fail -2

Points - *4*

*Total competition - 77.5*

----------


## dolphin

2 fragment-1 point
1 dream-1 point

Sensei's Competition Night#6 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

become lucid-5 points
reality check-1 point
basic summon-4 points
dc interaction-2 points

total for the night-14 points

competition total-113 points

----------


## ThreeCat

Good afternoon, Dreamviews--the night's events:

4 frags: 2
2 dreams: 2
WBTB: 2
WILD: 1

Nightly total: 7
Competition total: 133.5

My WBTB: Sitting in the dark, DJing for about twenty minutes.  My NLD was long and had a lot of scenes, and a lot of good dream signs.  In particular, a song I like suddenly picked up an extra speaking interlude, where the singer began explaining how he bought the boat (it's a country song, lol).  Really thought it was weird in the dream, but told myself it was probably just a special version  :Uhm: 

My wife also got up during the night to DJ.  I was really hoping for a FA but no, we were quite awake  ::roll::    Tried again (later in the morning) and nada.  I've been lazy with MILD the past couple days.  Time to kick it into gear!

EDIT:  Fryingman, you were in two of my fragments last night.  In both we were discussing lucid dreaming.  Not sure why it is so tough to realize that DV dreams are _dreams._  Meh.

----------


## Pickman

Last night, all I got was a fragment and a failed WBTB = 2.5 points.  

Competition total: 23.5 points (I think)

----------


## sprada

2 dreams and 1 fragment - 2,5

Comp total - 13 points

----------


## SammyTheSnake

> I got lucid!!!



Woo!





> Lucid: Fish in air, dream character, lots of flying - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Ok, I would appreciate someone double checking my points since I do not have experience counting lucids during a competition.
> 
> 1 dream fragment earlier in the night (1/2 point)
> WBTB (2 points)
> Lucid (5 points)
> Do I also count remembered dream for the lucid?



As I read it, that's worth 5 points for recalling an LD, rather than that plus one for remembering a dream.





> Do I count the reality check in the first part of the lucid even though I woke up before completing it during it?



I reckon so, you *did* the reality check, even if it gave the wrong answer!  ::-P: 





> DEILD (2 points)
> Transform darkness into light? Does that count for any points?



Basic Summoning? (Summoning light  ::-P: )





> Interact with DC (2 points)
> If I tried to make a DC disappear but they transformed instead does that count?



I reckon that's worth 4 points:





> Object/DC Changing - *4 points*
> (fully change object or DC into different object/DC + 5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime!)



yes? no?





> Flying (4 points)
> Super speed (4 points)
> Missed opportunity to recognize FA (0 points)



Doh!





> So by my count this night is worth 19.5, but it may be worth more if some of my questions above lead to points in response or someone finds something else I missed
> 
> 19.5 for the night + 3 points before = 22.5 point total



For what it's worth, I'm a first timer, too  ::-P: 

SammyTheSnake

----------


## OneUp

> Wait, wtf?  Tonight is the last night?
> 
> 
> EDIT:    Ok, good OneUpBoy, you officially gave me a mini-freakout.  Competition ends on Sunday, 8/10.



LOL really? Haha my bad man. Glad it goes a week longer.

----------


## OneUp

Ok so last night I screwed up my entire sleeping schedule so I dont remember anything  :Oh noes: . Tonight however I am returning back to my old sleeping schedule so all should be fine. And again, for the motivation, tonight McCoys I will succeed and get a lucid to help our team out and do my part! I will not fail!

WBTB- 2 points

Total- 2+ 58 (previous nights)= 60

----------


## covlad96

Night #6

I didn't get much sleep last night as I had to be up early, hoping for lots of REM tonight though

1 dream - *1* point
Competition Total - *14.5* points

----------


## Chessica

Night 6:

Another workday, so my journaling wasn't very thorough. I remember two dreams, but I probably would have remembered more from the two fragments if I'd taken more time to think about it. But once you're up, you're up - and the dreams are gone ...

02.08.14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 dreams = 2 points.
2 fragments = 1 point.

Competition total = 17 points.

Tonight I am determined to do a WBTB! And I want to have a lucid dream!  :Off to Bed:

----------


## lucidmats

Finally got lucid in night #7!! 

It was pretty short because I got woken by some kids playing fetch at 6am (I am camping for two weeks and the tent is pretty thin). "Get off my lawn ya buggers"  ::rolllaugh:: 

Anyways, I remembered another really cool dream. I also found out that my subC is some kind of rap-god, even in English! (A lot of my dreams are in English lately since me buying a kindle and the discovery of the world of free, mostly in English, eBooks)  :tongue2: 
I forgot everything except one line which I will include in my DJ. It was awesome tho! 

I'll post the dream sometime today, it's a pain in the  :buns:  to post on DV with you phone!

*Competition night #7*

- 2 dreams = 2 points
- WBTB = 2 points
- LD = 5 points
    - RC/Stabilize = 1 point
    - Partial Transformation = 4 points
_________________________

*14 points*

Competition total: 45.5

Good Luck everybody and Happy Dreams!!  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

Its hard to WILD when you have poison ivy but I did it and scored some major points for dream control! :bender: I probably wont be able to post untill Monday. I still got time for one more LD.

Edit: I got two more LD's. In the last one I found OneUpBoy71  in the shower and hit him with a pillow.  :Big laugh:  I can't wait to enter these dreams!

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night #7*
8 fragments: 4 points
2 dreams: 2 points
WBTB: 2 points
1 (really short) lucid: 5 points

total for night: 13 points
*competition total: 76,5 points*

Link for really short lucid

----------


## JoannaB

@SammyTheSnake: thank you very much for your help with the points for my lucid yesterday. Appreciate it.

So based on that, here is my current understanding of my points. Sensei, please correct me if this is wrong. I posted the link to the lucid yesterday.

Previous nights (3)

Yesterday:
1 fragment (0.5)
WBTB (2)
Lucid (5)
DEILD (2)
Interact with DC (2)
Flying (4)
Super Speed (4)
Reality Check (1)
Basic Summoning (4)
DC Changing (4)
SUBTOTAL yesterday (28.5?)

Today: one fragment (0.5)

Competition total thus far: 32 points?

----------


## StephL

I hope, you're feeling better soon Sensei!  :Happy: 





> Its hard to WILD when you have poison ivy but I did it and scored some major points for dream control! :bender: I probably wont be able to post untill Monday. I still got time for one more LD.
> 
> Edit: I got two more LD's. In the last one I found OneUpBoy71  in the shower and hit him with a pillow.  I can't wait to enter these dreams!



Congratulation - buuut: how dare you attack our OneUpHero, when I'm not there in the shower with him?! 
You wait - we're gonna get you for that and give you a good washing!!



My meagre spoils from *night #7*:

WBTB: 2
1 dream: 1
3 fragments: 1.5
_____________

Night #7: *4.5 points*

Comp total: 4.5 + 68.5 = *73 points*

----------


## covlad96

Night *#7*

Sooo
3 Dreams - 3 Points
WBTB - 2 Points

Total - *5*
Competition Total - *19.5*

----------


## Sensei

Looks good to me Joanna! 

Can't wait for the DJ Xanous.  :smiley:  pillow fight!

challenge tasks
Only one for every one, worth 30 points, this one activates at 8PM Sunday night (sorry for people that are already past that). 
Meet a famous dreamer - 30 points
From Krueger to Cobb. Meet any famous dreamer. Can be from any form as well, movie, book, TV show, etc.

----------


## greendrive

Night #7 No lucids, woke up twice still failed. The dream recall were very good makes though, waking up after every dream. They were very detailed but also seemed so ordinary, I guess could be reason for failed lucid. Being weekend I plan to do increase my RCs today .....
Points
Dreams -2 
WBTB fail - 2

Total Points - 4
*
Competition Total - 81.5*

----------


## sprada

2 Dreams - 2 Points.

Comp total 15 Points.

----------


## ThreeCat

Good morning, Dreamviews!   ::yawnorama::   A few (mildly) frustrating experiences!

Am fairly certain I was lucid early in the night, but don't remember anything else!

I accidentally killed my wife's elderly cat (in an NLD)!

I got booted from _another_ LD because my mind hadn't settled yet (not sure how to say that).

Otherwise not bad, with some mildly interesting NLDs.  In particular, I was fighting for House Lannister in GoT; Jaime and Cersei were both centaurs, though.  Tywin yelled at me for cowering outside of the battlefield.  I also tried to steal money off of someone's coffin  ::nono:: 

Will update my DJ and points later!





> Its hard to WILD when you have poison ivy but I did it and scored some major points for dream control! :bender: I probably wont be able to post untill Monday. I still got time for one more LD.
> 
> Edit: I got two more LD's. In the last one I found OneUpBoy71  in the shower and hit him with a pillow.  I can't wait to enter these dreams!




Sounds like we may have to start calling Xanous "Hat-wild."  Or Hat-deild . . . .  ::o:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Good morning, Dreamviews!    A few (mildly) frustrating experiences!
> 
> Am fairly certain I was lucid early in the night, but don't remember anything else!



So many lost LDs in this comp! How frustrating...

My update is coming soonish, too.
I had a very unsuccessful night post-drinking, but that was to be expected.

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments-1 point
2 dreams-2 points
competition total-116 points

----------


## FryingMan

> I got booted from _another_ LD because my mind hadn't settled yet (not sure how to say that).



I know this phenomenon, happens to me with start of dream DILDs, a handful of times, you're excited to recognize the dream state but it's too early to interact with the dream, twice I was booted to the void (and couldn't get out) and several times I just woke up

Only slept half the night, but just took a long late afternoon nap and got one more dream, hopefully my body/brain feels it got a full nights sleep at this point!

Night#7:
2 frags -1
4 dreams - 4
WBTB - 2
Night total 7
Competition total 33.5 + 7 = 40.5

----------


## StephL

> challenge tasks
> Only one for every one, worth 30 points, this one activates at 8PM Sunday night (sorry for people that are already past that). 
> *Meet a famous dreamer - 30 points*
> From Krueger to Cobb. Meet any famous dreamer. Can be from any form as well, movie, book, TV show, etc.



This is a great idea! Hm - maybe A. Andrew Gonzales (see sig), or Dmitri Mendeleev who gave us the periodic table of chemical elements:

"I saw in a dream a table where all elements fell into place as required. Awakening, I immediately wrote it down on a piece of paper, only in one place did a correction later seem necessary."

—Mendeleev, as quoted by Inostrantzev






> So many lost LDs in this comp! How frustrating...
> 
> My update is coming soonish, too.
> I had a very unsuccessful night post-drinking, but that was to be expected.



Yes, very unfortunate! Despite hearing otherwise from very experienced LDers - I also found, that one can forget a lucid, especially when dreaming on non-lucidly. I feel really sure of having had one in that case - but otherwise - empty. As far as the term "sure" means anything here. One can hope, though, that with more experience, the risk of "losing lucids" will vanish beyond imagination!  ::wink:: 

Alcohol does the same to me - and on top of this I usually stay up longer.

----------


## ThreeCat

@Fryingman: I was being so careful, too!  My non-lucid body was rockin' on, walking down the sidewalk, doing non-lucid things, and my mind was saying, "Oh, we had better wait.  The dream isn't ready yet."  _Wait, wait, wait.  Wait some more.  See the DC?  Smile at her.  Wait, wait . . . NOSE PLUG!_  This happened after a very intense session of MILD.  I am going to try to recreate this tomorrow morning  ::D: 

@StephL:  I used to think lucids could not be forgotten, until I actually forgot a few (or almost forgot them, only to dredge them back up with lots of effort).  And yes, I find that I forget them when either

1.  I lose lucidity and continue on non-lucidly (as you say)
2.  The dream runs very long

After about 20-30 minutes, I begin to experience lacunae.  Also, I recently had an experience where I was quite certain I had shared a dream with a friend.  Not sure how we established this (that's the part I forgot) but I know that dream was long enough that I forgot the whole first portion (how I became lucid, what we did during the first part of the dream, etc.)  So yes, for me, lucid memories are about as stable as waking life memories, though they are subject to the brain's mental pruning  ::damnit::

----------


## ThreeCat

Here are my nightly and updated comp totals:

3 dreams = 3
2 frags = 1
1 LD = 5

WBTB: 2
WILD: 1

RC: 1
Interact w/ DC: 2

Nightly total:  15
Comp total:  148.5

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> challenge tasks
> Only one for every one, worth 30 points, this one activates at 8PM Sunday night (sorry for people that are already past that). 
> Meet a famous dreamer - 30 points
> From Krueger to Cobb. Meet any famous dreamer. Can be from any form as well, movie, book, TV show, etc.



Real people as well? Einstein, Tesla, etc? Or just fictional?
Either way, I will be meeting Leo.  ::smitten::  I mean, Cobb... not just my hunky celebrity crush...  :Whistle:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

ha - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

3 dreams, 1 lucid, 1 fragment - 8.5

288.5 + 8.5 = 297

nothing exciting, I will do better tonight!!!  ::happyhappy::

----------


## MrPriority

*Night #7*

I didn't spend the night at home, which usually results in no dreams. I got 1 and a fragment though, so I am happy :smiley:  Even got to do a decent WBTB where I went for a pee, closed all curtains and wrote in my DJ. Also had quite some beer, so I am hoping for some REM rebound again  :smiley: 

Not many points, but I'm a happy dreamer anyway:
1 Dream: 1 Point
1 Fragment: 0.5 Point
WBTB: 2 Points

Total of the night: 3.5 Points
New competition total: 90 Points

----------


## lucidmats

> Real people as well? Einstein, Tesla, etc? Or just fictional?
> Either way, I will be meeting Leo.  I mean, Cobb... not just my hunky celebrity crush...



Beware of the limbo!  ::D:  
We'll come looking for you tho.. Guys were looking for ~Dreamer~ who has been in the limbo for 50 years now, probably old and wrinkly like that Saito dude  ::chuckle::

----------


## fogelbise

8/3/14 Mall Cop Fun and Do Look a Gift Horse! - Sensei's Competition Night 7 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
(also night 5 was added to my DJ but too late to update my night 5 post...night 6 was weak)

Night 7: 2 DILDs, finally some significant points!..will add them up later (gotta run) but for now got my DJ done, link above!

----------


## CanisLucidus

Whew, a 3-day catch up!  Man, it can be tough really keeping up with the competition updates the way that I should!

*August 1st*

3 x Full dreams = 3
1 x WBTB = 2

Lucid #1
1 x Lucid = 5

Full dream: Bum Steer - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Nightly Total*: 10
*Competition Total*: 63 + 10 = 73

*August 2nd*
1 x Full dreams = 1
1 x WBTB = 2

*Nightly Total:* 3
*Competition Total:* 73 + 3 = 76

*August 3rd*

4 x Full dreams = 4
1 x WBTB = 2

*Nightly Total:* 6
*Competition Total:* 76 + 6 = 82

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I'm gonna have to do a 3-day update tomorrow as well.
Time got away from me and now it's time to dream!
Hopefully I'll have some more impressive points to calculate than the previous 2 days.  :tongue2: 

Sweet LDs, everyone! Good luck with the new challenge!

----------


## OneUp

Not what night this is, I think Night #7

4 NLD's: 4 points
4 fragments: 2 points
WBTB: 2 points

Total- 8 points+ 60(previous nights)= 68 points

McCoys, I havent been up to par lately because I really messed up my sleeping schedule and my recall as well. But now I am back on track once again, and my recall is improving. Looking forward to a good nights sleep tonight, and some Lucid Dreams. :smiley: 

Weird Adventures of the Night - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Pickman

Nothing much last night - one failed WBTB and a fragment = 1.5 points.  

Competition total:  25 (possibly)

----------


## Xanous

POINTS

WBTB = 2
*
3 Step Tasks - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views*
    Lucid # 1 = 5  
     DEILD = 2
     Interact with DC = 2
     Basic Summoning = 4
     Use Electronic Device = 4 + 5
     Time Control = 10 + 10
     Full Transform = 10 + 15
     Super Strength = 4

*The Emptiness - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views*
    Lucid # 2 = 5 
     RC/Stabilize = 1
* 
Pillow Attack - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views*  
     Lucid # 3 = 5 
     Basic Summoning = 4
     Meet Enemy = 5
     Fight Enemy = 10
     With A Pillow = 10
     Interact with DC = 2
     TK = 4
    Super Strength = 4

TOTAL FOR THE NIGHT: 123 points
    COMPETITION: 202.5 points

    3 Step: [x]1.Use Electronic Device [x]2.Time Control [x]3.Full Transform
    Personal Goal: []Kill A Titan 

Whew! I hope I did that right!

BTW McCoys, I saw this today. You guys need to chill just a little bit.  ::lol::  I'm sorry I interrupted OneUpBoy71's shower!  :Big laugh:

----------


## fogelbise

*Night 7 points*
DILD#1: Remember an LD, WBTB - 7pts
DILD#2: Remember and LD, interact dc, flying, super strength, mass tk, time control - 35pts
+ Step 1, Step 2, DV extra task (first=lucid dare) - 20pts
Dreams: 2, Fragments: 5 - 4.5pts

Night 6: wbtb and 2 fragments - 3pts  

Previous total: 53pts + 69.5pts (above)  = 122.5pts total

(some DJ comments done but not 5, may count them later if time)


*Spoiler* for _Dreams and details_: 



I think I will use StephL's method to bold competition points so that it is easier for me to add them up.

 8/3/14** pre-bed lazily ask my subconscious to look out for any of my dreams signs and I guess one dream sign was part of my first LD and quite a few dream signs were part of my second LD. Several theories worked on tonight: startle induced, clenched eyes vibrations telling me how close I am to sleep, sex IWL and LDs, more simple dream sign alertness. / touring a home converted from a funeral home (casket showcase area looked odd converted - like two odd wings near the entrance. we hurry through like Halloween maze. I joke that I saw something move...then there was...was security in few spots. Last room had a line to next section or home maybe 15 people not bad. / price of corn syrup at a big discount (political/economic/health statement?) / ~30 minute wbtb.. DILD#1 someone won a lot of money and gave me a stack of money(money/treasure dream sign). I look the gift horse in the mouth and this seems to be a good thing for catching signs that you are dreaming. I flip through it and see not all big bills like top one. $300 total I seem to determine. I see a $30 bill! (no such thing in US currency) Aha! I'm dreaming. I will explore this. One bill changes the color picture scene (no unlike NZ dollars) on it each time I look at it, very cool (could possibly fit the photoshop TOTM - BUT not specifically thinking of that). One was a mountain scene, another a forest scene, and then a futuristic city scene. Then I look at signatures that show on US currency. Wife's maiden name was part of name, first name Robert I think, not far from her father's name. I look again...completely different name and it is harder to read and in cursive and I wonder for a second if it is one of the actual names that shows on US currency. Very cool, but goal time! But I get an FA where I am crawling to foot of my bed where phone is charging to record dream but then wake for real. / shorter wbtb the 2nd time, back to sleep with mantra. Too long, shorten it to "vivid..... lucid"...lots of old houses try to find right one (that is our home). Armless monkey looked to be hanging from a poll thingy but closer examination reveals wood carved arms and hands and the monkey attached some other way. he bites me kind of hard and is now loose on the ground.. Warn the monkey that I will have to hurt it if it does that again. Also around house is a temperature box that maintains hot or cold either way - 2 pizzas inside..feel heat from it (I used to have a tiny mini-fridge that also doubled as a food warmer, so there is such a thing). / 2 section amusement park. Sit and wait for a group of four to leave so we can enter the other section (done when full/busy). Lady/worker says you can go in now...stuck in crowded midway area. Watch (son) so he doesn't get crushed. He's younger? / D back already? hmm.. crayfish / dild 2: dreams signs: taking wrong turn/driving, vehicle out of control, parking lot, boldness, security or police, on trip. Although I only got two steps of my longer plan done I was able to mix in some other points. I had planned to also get to step 3 and an attempt at a task of the year and my personal goal (those last two are planned to transition smoothly and quickly between) if I had an epic long LD. But pretty darn good and my best night of the competition so far. Hopefully not too late to get going here. Driving with son in a truck. We take a wrong turn and the truck is going fast and a little bit out of control and my son is concerned. I am NOT concerned and I feel as if I'm already semi lucid at this point, possibly due to a couple of dream signs showing up already. The road becomes a parking lot without driving the truck into the parking lot. The road leads incredulously to some stairs into the mall and I am bold and drive right on down the stairs realizing completely that I'm dreaming now. We get to the bottom of the stairs and get out of the truck and there is a security guard or mall cop and I use my trusty pocket watch to freeze time (&step 1 and Lucid challenge) on him. (I have only used it once before to freeze time specifically but I say I "trusty" because I try to use it to stabilize my dream from the beginning and almost always use it at the beginning of my extended RCs in waking life practice.) I examine the guard a little bit and his uniform looks a little cartoonish and unrealistic. My son says what if you get arrested? I say no worries this is my dream I can make sure I do not get caught but then I start thinking that I guess it is possible to get caught in a lucid dream. It could cause some challenges and I would just have to escape. Sure enough handcuffs appeared on my wrists. My hands are out in front of me. I blast my wrists apart from each other in a feat of super strength and I feel exhilarated! I fly up in this mall and decide to do step 2&mass telekinesis. My first attempt moved a few things rolling forward like a good gust of wind pushing them but not impressive. So I reached back and pushed my hands out in a big shoving motion down towards floor and many things(trash can, stroller, unidentified items) and the entire floor were slammed forward revealing dirt below. The scene goes dark and I remain patient like I have been doing lately. I feel myself laying back in bed but it still feels quite dreamlike and I remain still and patient and I hear couple of knocks to the left of my bed. I decide to do the glottal motionless RC. It is not conclusive it sounds kind of like what it would sound like in waking life if I am not doing it properly. I do the one where I clench my eyes, normally to nudge on the vibrations, and the vibrations are strong which I take to indicate that I'm still quite firmly in dreamland. And my wife starts to move but I assume that it is part of my common false awakenings. I roll over and I can feel that I'm still dreaming and fool around with my wife a little bit . I then start to wake up for real at least partially I think. Perhaps mostly awake this time but I do the clenched eyes again and the vibrations are much lighter but still noticeable like I have found many times when I'm starting to wake up or at the early stages of going to sleep. I find this fascinating and feel as if I discovered an important factor within my transition in and out of dreamland. I will have to experiment some more but basically after a while trying to go back into a dream my bladder got the best of me and I had to get up to urinate and when I came back and lay down I couldn't get any light vibrations at all from clenching my eyes softly or mentally, seeming to confirm that this is a way to indicate closeness to sleep along with heavy vibrations indicating fully asleep or at least at the doorstep of REM sleep. I think that I read someone else mentioning something very similar here on DV. 


Or DJ link: 8/3/14 Mall Cop Fun and Do Look a Gift Horse! - Sensei's Competition Night 7 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

Night #8, family BS means crap sleep lose almost all recall.

1 dream - 1
2 fragments - 1
night #8 total: 2
competition total: 40.5 + 2 = 42.5

This is without a doubt my worst showing yet on a DV competition, I did better when I was FOB last October.   Maybe I should take up tiddlywinks or something.

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Competition night #6: Nada. Zip. Zilch. Zero. Null points. Nil. Not even a WBTB, I just turned over and returned to apparently dreamless sleep!

 Competition night #7:
WBTB: 2 points
2 dreams: 2 points
1 fragment: 1/2 point.
Night total: 4.5

Competition night #8:
WBTB: 2 points.
No dream recall - I almost found a thread but lost it. Maybe it'll fine back later...

Competition total so far: 54

I'm just arriving at work so I'll add the DJ later...

Edit: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/samm...night-7-59749/

SammyTheSnake

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Night #6:
DJ: Mind State Experiment*
Very brief LD recall again (lost to a false awakening, gah!) but it'll get me a few points at least...

*Members who featured:* CanisLucidus, Alysendra, (Xanous, Mzzkc, The Cusp, Original Poster, Jenkees = non-LDs, not in DJ)

*POINTS:*

*Induction and Recall:*
9 x Fragments = 4.5 points
2 x Full dreams = 2 points
1 x Lucid dream = 5 points
1 x WBTB = 2 points
*Sub-total: 13.5 points

Dream Control Tasks:*
1 x Interact with a DC = 2 points
*Sub-total: 2 points

Team Tasks:*
1 x Meet a Teammate = 7 points (CanisLucidus)
*Sub-total: 7 points

NIGHTLY TOTAL: 22.5 points

Night #7:*
Big night out... one single fragment recalled.  :tongue2: 
I was extremely proud of myself for ripping myself out of bed for a WBTB as well, that was a struggle!

*Induction and Recall:*
1 x Fragments = .5 points
1 x WBTB = 2 points
*Sub-total: 2.5 points

NIGHTLY TOTAL: 2.5 points

Night #8:*
Another low scoring night. I'm not posting a DJ today, but I'll still give a shout out to the members who featured in my non-LDs.  :tongue2: 
*EDIT:* I decided to post the member dreams in my DJ after all:
_Dream Journal: I Love You?_
I hope I will get better at recognising my DV dream sign soon!

*Members who featured:* Xanous, fogelbise, Sensei, Hyu, CanisLucidus

*Induction and Recall:*
2 x Fragments = 1 point
3 x Full dreams = 3 points
1 x WBTB = 2 points
*Sub-total: 5 points

NIGHTLY TOTAL: 6 points
COMPETITION: 179.5 points*

I haven't had a single LD with high dream control during this comp... I thought my dream control would carry me, since my LD frequency is lower than others in my tier, but no such luck yet. Hopefully tonight!  ::D:

----------


## Pickman

Last night I got nothing.  Can't remember a thing = 0 points. 

Dream recall seems to drop off during the weekend, but gets better when I'm at work for some reason - probably because my sleep routine is better during the working week.  During the weekend I start to let go a bit.

----------


## JoannaB

No recall for me tonight either.  :Sad:

----------


## greendrive

Night #8 No lucids, though I seem to still have good dream recall. I get lucid once around 10 days, I feel confident to get another one before the competition ends.

Points
2 Fragments - 1
Dreams -1
WBTB fail - 2

Total Points - 4

*Competition Total - 85.5*

----------


## Antoia

Two day update.

*Night 7*:

Meh. Felt kind of burned out so I took a break from trying to LD that night (and technically the night before).

3 x .5 - Remember fragment

*Total*: 1.5 pts
*Competition total*: 33.5 pts

*Night 8*:

Getting back in the game. A bunch of fragments, one good dream, and several mentions of dreams/dreaming. Think I'm getting close. 

1 - Remember dream
5 x .5 - Remember fragment

*Total*: 3.5 pts
*Competition total*: 37 pts

----------


## sprada

Lucid at last  :smiley: 
Finally catched a FA. Believe it's the 3rd FA in 4 or 5 days.
Pretty lame but I'm still happy.


*Spoiler* for _DJ entry_: 



I'm on a big amphitheater having some kind of advanced math class.
I solved one of the problems earlier than most, but I'm not really sure if I cheated or something like that.
I run down the stairs to the door and glance at a table on my left where's at least two or three guys that work with me.
I reach outside and I'm on a beautiful fishing port. Without stop running I dive into the water and swim back up to the port and enter the room again.
There's a friend of mine (R) sitting in my spot and we discuss the previous problem. He's really good and we spend some time there.
My alarm rings. It's 04:30am and WBTB time.
I went to sleep at 23:30 and scheduled my WBTB after 5 hours of sleep.
I got up in the dark. Noticed one of my cats around me. I should go to the bathroom but I'm too lazy.
I turn my office's light switch on (that's were most of my WBTBs are) but it's still dark.
I'm confused. That's not normal.
I realize I'm dreaming. (This is the 3rd FA in 4 or 5 days).
It's all dark. I go to my kitchen and start screaming lights, clarity, clarityyyyyyy!!!!
Things are clearer, but there's a round blurry and circular thing in the center of my vision. I go to the window and I don't know what to do.
Things are unstable and I'm pissed.
I'm about to fly or jump trough the window but I suddenly remember that I promised my girlfriend that would always start flying from the ground and not from a window  :smiley: 
I start to feel my real body and sure enough I'm awake.
Damn I'm a noob.



So..
Remember 3 NL dreams - 3 Points
Remember one LD - 5 Points

Comp Total - 23 Points

----------


## StephL

Ahrgh - I have this typical problem again - I _do_ get lucid, but that's more or less it then - again just that and a RC and looking about - and woke up. This frustrates me no end upon waking and would maybe even lead to me dropping all activity again, if it wasn't for the comp. It's worse than doing nothing and not getting lucid, these disappointments...

What shall I do?!
Going to journal and count out later, but this is THE PROBLEM for me... :Crying:

----------


## Xanous

I didn't get much sleep and didn't WBTB I did recall some

3 dreams = 3

Total 205.5

----------


## Bharmo

Wow! I'm three days behind as well!
Not very good recall lately  :Sad: 
Total at Aug 1st: 17,5 pts
Aug 2nd: 1 DF, wbtb : 2,5 pts
Aug 3rd: 1 ND, wbtb: 3 pts
Aug 4th: 1 DF, wbtb: 2,5 pts
*Competition Total: 25,5 pts*

----------


## Nfri

5. day
1f - 0,5p
2d - 2p
wbtb - 2p

6. day
1f - 0,5p
4d - 4p
wbtb - 2p

*total =* 123

I SUX  ::thumbdown2::

----------


## MrPriority

*Night # 8*

3 Fragments: 1.5 Points
1 Dream: 1 Point
WBTB: 2 Points

Sub total: 4.5 Points

New Competition total: 94.5 Points

----------


## sprada

> Ahrgh - I have this typical problem again - I _do_ get lucid, but that's more or less it then - again just that and a RC and looking about - and woke up. This frustrates me no end upon waking and would maybe even lead to me dropping all activity again, if it wasn't for the comp. It's worse than doing nothing and not getting lucid, these disappointments...
> 
> What shall I do?!
> Going to journal and count out later, but this is THE PROBLEM for me...




I feel your pain  :Sad: 
About half of my (few) lucids have been like that. It really sucks.
Don't know what to do either..

----------


## ThreeCat

> BTW McCoys, I saw this today. You guys need to chill just a little bit.  I'm sorry I interrupted OneUpBoy71's shower!



Oh, Xanous, I will be searching for you tonight . . . .  ::evil::   I hope you are not in a compromised position when I find you!

Here are last night's adventures:

1 dream: 1
1 LD: 5
5 fragments: 2.5

WBTB: 2
WILD: 1

RC: 1
Interact w/ DC: 2
Gain invulnerability: 4

Nightly total: 18.5
Comp total:  167

For my WBTB, I chose to meditate in the dark after DJing.  Then did MILD and tried my best to WILD, lol, but couldn't manage it (as usually happens--all of my LDs in this comp have been DILDs).

"Dreamtime Philosophy" - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## dolphin

3 fragments-1.5 points

competition total-117.5 points

----------


## fogelbise

Night 8 - didn't sleep too well

4 fragments, wbtb - 4pts + 122.5pts previous = 126.5pts total

Game tomorrow so I need to focus more on sleep tonight but I probably can't resist to put in a WBTB. I have some plans and day practices in place for more points for when I become lucid next!

----------


## greendrive

> Ahrgh - I have this typical problem again - I _do_ get lucid, but that's more or less it then - again just that and a RC and looking about - and woke up. This frustrates me no end upon waking and would maybe even lead to me dropping all activity again, if it wasn't for the comp. It's worse than doing nothing and not getting lucid, these disappointments...
> 
> What shall I do?!
> Going to journal and count out later, but this is THE PROBLEM for me...



I also seemed to notice this issue with a little of variance. The stabilization works if I become lucid earlier in the night and fails if I am closer to my normal wake up time.

----------


## covlad96

Night #8

Late night, early morning = no recall for me

Did attempt a WBTB though 4 hours in 

*2* points
Competition total - *21.5*

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Do we still get points for WILD? I didn't see it in the list, so I didn't give myself any points for it.

4 dreams - 4
1 Lucid - 5
WBTB - 2
DEILD - 2
WILD - ?

DC interaction - 2
telekinesis - 4
elemental manipulation - 8
time control - 10
electronic device - 4
basic summoning - 4
Meet famous dreamer - 30 (I think my famous dreamer counts as a famous dreamer? Not really sure how strict you are about it being like freddy krueger or mr. inception)

Night total: 75
Competition Total: 297 + 75 = 372

School, Military, Vampires, and a WILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night #8*
5 fragments: 2,5 points
no wbtb

*Total: 79 points*

----------


## StephL

Now the count and entry of these maybe 3 seconds, I won't put into my main count: Competition Entry # 8 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 LD: 5
RC: 2
1 dream: 1
1 fragment: 0.5
____________

*Night #8:* *8.5 points*

Comp total: 73 + 8.5 = *81.5 points*

----------


## SammyTheSnake

In case anyone was waiting for it, I just added my DJ to my previous post.

Sensei, are you planning to put up a summary of points so far in the first post? I'd certainly be interested to see where everyone's at, and I'm too lazy to do it myself  ::-P: 

SammyTheSnake

----------


## Chessica

Ok, so I'm being a bit lazy... It takes up too much time recording my dreams twice - once when I wake up (in my notebook by the bed) and once again in my dj here at DV. So I won't record my non-lucid dreams in my DV journal. At least not every day.

Night 7:

1 dream = 1 point.
3 fragments = 1.5 points.

Night 8:

A great night! No lucids, though ... But very good recall, and I managed to get up for a WBTB.  :smiley: 

4 dreams = 4 points. (Two before wbtb, and two after)
WBTB = 2 points.

Competition total: 25.5 points.

----------


## OneUp

Night #8

4 NLD's: 4 points
WBTB: 2 points

Total- 6 + 68 (previous nights)= 74 points 

I was almost Lucid last night guys, just barely missed it! Tonight I look forward to success as my self awareness is now starting to be integrated in my dreams. Its about to get alot better!  ::D:  And btw, my dream recall is back to where I like it, so everything is good now! 

Almost Lucid, Vivid Adventures - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

Night #9: 
decided to stay up late watching movies

tired from messed up sleep, no wbtb

Some decent dreams though, especially picking flowers that felt very aware

4 dreams - 4
2 fragments - 1

night total: 5
competition total: 42.5 + 5 = 47.5

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Competition night #9:

WBTB: 2 points
1 NLD: 1 point
1 lucids dream: 5 points
Flying: 4 points
Interact with a DC: 4 points

Night total: 16
Competition total: 70

DJ: Competition night #9 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

First LD of the month, shame it was a bit lame, but here's to the next one being better :-)

SammyTheSnake

----------


## greendrive

Night #9 No lucids
Points

Dreams -1
WBTB fail - 2

Total Points - 3

*Competition Total - 88.5*

----------


## sprada

Night #9
2 Dreams - 2 Points
2 Fragments - 1 Point

Comp Total - 26 Points

----------


## StephL

Finally a good night, at least for my standards! Unfortunately I didn't manage to do the Lucid Dare from Maxis, where I was supposed to die and survive it like a proper cat should be able to do - and best in the shape of an actual cat. But I'm working on it! I'm not yet sure, if my eye-out-ripping will count for the TOTM, since maybe I didn't examine it properly enough - I will put it up later as an extra, if I'm lucky and it counts! 

*Edit: Yupp - thanks FM for taking a look and agreeing - it counted and I corrected the score!
*
Competition Entry # 9 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 dream: 1
4 fragments: 2
WBTB: 2
1 LD: 5
RC: 1
flying: 4
element manipulation (weather - I made dark clouds and rain and storm): 8
TOTM: 5
__________________________________________________  __________

*Night #9:* *28 points* 

Comp total: 81.5 + 28 = *109.5 points*


Aah - happy for now! What was good, I think, was just pretending nothing had happened upon lucidity, and this stabilized the dream nicely.

 ::giraffe::

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments-1 point
1 dream-1 point
competition total-119.5 points

----------


## Bharmo

Thanks to the Comp, got my first induced LD in months!!  ::breakitdown:: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/drea...ing-man-59765/
I'll add the point count later  :smiley:

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night #9*

I had a lucid one: Breaking Glass

2 dreams: 2 points
6 fragments: 3 points
WBTB: 2 points
lucid: 5 points
RC/stabilization: 1 point
gain invulnerability: 4 points
eat something: 4 points
element manipulation: 8 points

Total Night #9: 29 points
*Competition Total: 108 points*

----------


## MrPriority

*Night #9:*

2 Very vivid dreams: 2 Points
WBTB: 2 Points
Sub total: 4 Points
Competition total: 98.5 Points 

This time I woke up way later than I normally do. So I had to do my WBTB in the morning. Nothing interesting in it, just the same only a couple hours later. 

Tomorrow I will be back with a LD for sure!  ::D:

----------


## LouaiB

Sorry for the late update: Sensei Competition Day 4, 5, 6, 7, and 8 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Day 5:

Recall: 4 points
WBTB: 2 points

Day 6:

Recall: 5 points
WBTB: 2 points

Day 7:

Recall: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points

Day 8:

Recall: 2 points
LD: 5 points
RC: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points

Day 9:

Recall: 5.5 points
WBTB: 2 points

Comp Total:  49.5 + 33.5= 83 points

----------


## covlad96

Night *#9*

2 Dreams - 2
2 fragments -1
WBTB - 2

Total - *5*
Competition Total - *26.5*

----------


## Zyangur

3 Dreams - 3 points
2 Fragments - 1 point

Competition total: 32 points

----------


## fogelbise

*Night 9* - 2 more DILDs - StephL was thought of in a non-lucid

DILD#1: remember LD, fly, fully phase through solid object(s) - 17pts
DILD#2: remember LD, interact dc - 7pts
Misc: 4 fragments, 2 dreams, wbtb, 5 dj comments - 6pts

previous total - 126.5pts + 30pts = 156.5pts total

8/5/14 Floating Through Floors & Gray Cat - Sensei's Comp Night 9 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## ThreeCat

Good morning, Dreamviews  :smiley:   I managed a WILD this morning, and managed to complete my fourth step task.  Here is nightly summary:

WILD #4: "Swimming Pool" - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

5 dreams = 5
2 frags = 1

WBTB = 2

LD = 5
RC = 1
Interact w/ DC = 2

Basic Summon = 4
Phase hand through wall = 4
Phase body through wall = 8

Fourth step task = 50

Nightly total = 82
Comp total = 242

Note: I deleted 7 points from my total because I have been counting WILD attempts as 1 every night.  Sorry about that.

@Sensei:  What do we do once we've completed our 4 step task?

----------


## OneUp

Night #9
6 NLD's: 6 points
WBTB: 2 points  (really have been off with my WBTB recently, must be my sleep schedule)

Total: 8 points + 82 points (previous nights)= 90 points

I was almost Lucid twice tonight guys! Tonight I REALLY do expect success and a few LD's. I added on a few points because I forgot to add my "interact with a DC" from my past LD.  ::D: 

Almost Lucid Again(2 times), and more Vivid adventures - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Xanous

I had my alarm set for WBTB but I passed right back out.

+ 2 dreams

207.5 total points

----------


## Bharmo

Ok, so here is my point count from last night:
Dream recall: 1 nd, 1 LD - 6 pts
WBTB - 2 pts
Dream control: Interact with DC + Changing object - 6 pts
Total: 14 pts
*Competition total: 25,5 + 14 = 39,5 pts*

Here's the dream again just in case: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/drea...ing-man-59765/

----------


## Sensei

Hey, I got the scores! here they are.  :smiley:  
*
ScoreBoard*
Sith – 530 Points
• Sensei – 254
• dolphin – 119.5
• fogelbise – 156.5
• LolaTheLoner – PMed

Jedi – 756.5 Points
• anotherdreamer – 372
• ~ Dreamer ~ – 179.5
• CanisLucidus – 82
• Nfri – 123

Tier 2 - Intermediate

Hatfields – 338 Points
• PostScript99 – PMed
• LouaiB – 83
• FryingMan – 47.5
• Xanous – 207.5

McCoys – 361.5 Points
• OneUpBoy71 – 90
• Ctharlie – PMed
• ThreeCat – 167
• StephL – 104.5

Tier 3 - Beginner

Snakes – 312.5 Points
• SammyTheSnake – 70
• lucidmats – 45.5
• dreambh – 39.5
• greendrive – 88.5
• DragonMaster21 – 32
• mismagius – PMed
• antoia – 37 
• spd – PMed

Mongooses – 443 Points
• covlad96 – 26.5
• MrPriority – 98.5
• Pickman – 26 (WBTB is 2 points >_>)
• sprada – 26
• Chessica – 25.5
• Nightfeather – 108.5
• JoannaB – 32


I have decided on a few new things that will make the next competition better, but cannot fix the problems with this one. Good job so far everyone! When we get some of the inactive people in here, it should be anyone's game.  ::D:  I hope that all of you are having fun.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

I will be updating the score every day now. It is easier that way anyways.  ::tongue::  Something I should have done from the start. Apparently I got an ear infection and sinus infection over the weekend. :/ The gift that keeps on giving. 

I did see someone put "WILD" as 1 point. WILD isn't a way for us to score, so if you want to take that off and update your score, I will update it accordingly, or it can wait until the final round of me checking, and I will take it away then.

*PLEASE*
Read people's DJs and post in them
If you add in your points for your DJ, please tell me. If you do not tell, I will assume that you did not add it in your score
Have fun and encourage your teammates  :smiley:  PM them, type on their DJs, or whatever you can do.  :smiley: 

I am very behind my posting here. 
2 dreams WBTB fail = 4 points
3 dreams WBTB fail = 5 points

4 dreams = 4 points
lucid = 5 points
wbtb = 2 points

interact with DC = 2 points

3 dreams = 3 points
wbtb = 2 points
lucid = 5 points
DEILD = 2 points

RC/stabilize = 1 point
interact with DC = 2 points
tk = 4 points

Total = 41 points
*254 Points*
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sens...-nights-59781/

----------


## CanisLucidus

Here's my update for today!  Trying not to fall too far behind on my updates, but it's tough!  Thanks for the scorecard, Sensei, I know that's a good bit of work.

*August 4th*

2 x Full dreams = 2
1 x WBTB = 2

*Nightly Total*: 4
*Competition Total*: 82 + 4 = 86

*August 5th*
4 x Full dreams = 4
1 x WBTB = 2

Lucid #1
1 x Lucid = 5

Full dream: The Dream Queue - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Lucid #2
1 x Lucid = 5
1 X Stabilize = 1
1 x Advanced Flying = 10
1 x Hand through solid object = 4

Full dream: The Fall from Orbit - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Nightly Total:* 31
*Competition Total:* 86 + 31 = 117

----------


## Chessica

Night 9:

2 dreams = 2 points
1 fragment = 0.5 points
WBTB = 2 points

Competition total = 30 points!

I have a vague feeling that sometime through the night I did a RC, the nose pinch, and that I could breathe anyway. Don't recall enough to be quite sure though, so it does not count as a LD, but I'm getting closer!! Tonight might be the night, haha.  :smiley:

----------


## MrPriority

Yeah! Go Mongooses!  ::D:  Let's take down those Snakes! 
mongoose-snake-fight.jpg

At this pace we even beat those tier 2 people! Even though they have set harder goals for themselves, I am going to completely ignore that and look at the points only ::rolllaugh:: 

You guys better up your game! ::chuckle::

----------


## Pickman

Last night, no lucidity, despite 2 WBTB's: 

2 WBTB = 2 points
2 dreams = 2 points
6 fragments =  3 points

Total = 7 points

Competition total = 33 points.

----------


## Xanous

:Clap: Lets hear it for Sensei for keeping up with all our scores and posts!   :Clap: 
This has got to be a ton of work!  ::goodjob2:: 

Go Hatfields!

----------


## Antoia

*Night 9*:

Tried using voice recording instead of typing, turned out terribly. Gonna go back to typing tonight.

2 x 0.5 - Remember a fragment
2 - WBTB

*Total*: 3 pts
*Competition total*: 40 pts

----------


## LouaiB

Day 10:
Nothing at all! I didn't sleep!! I-I-I-I-I-I'm addicted to pewdiepie videos! Spent all night watching them, along with good mythical morning!

OK, 4 more days, plenty for more LDs and points! Go Hatfield!!

----------


## FryingMan

Well at least a return to lots of dreaming.   Lots of WTF moments but no lucidity.

00:00 Wednesday 2014-08-06 competition #18 (sensei #1), night #10, lots of dreams/frags - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

7 dreams - 7
4 fragments - 2
WBTB - 2

night total: 11
competition total: 47.5 + 11 = 58.5

----------


## lucidmats

> *Night 9*:
> 
> Tried using voice recording instead of typing, turned out terribly. Gonna go back to typing tonight.



What didn't you like about voice recording? 
I tried it the last couple nights and it worked wonderful for me! I didn't have to turn on the lights and didn't have to decode my scribblings the next morning. Only had to hear my groggy voice  ::chuckle::

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Competition night #10

WBTB: 2 points
NLD: 1 point - good recall
Fragment: 1/2 point

Night total: 3.5
Competition total so far: 73.5

DJ: Competition night #10 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

SammyTheSnake

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I skipped a night of sleep, so I didn't score at all yesterday.  ::blue:: 
Here is today's update:

*Night #10:
DJ: Hyu's Blisters*
Poor excuse for a lucid dream again... What's going on?  :tongue2: 
I had a good opportunity for a DEILD, but I psyched myself out.

*Members who featured:* Hyu (+ others not in DJ)

*POINTS:*

*Induction and Recall:*
2 x Fragments = 1 point
4 x Full dreams = 4 points
1 x Lucid dream = 5 points
1 x DEILD = 2 points
1 x WBTB = 2 points
*Sub-total: 14 points

NIGHTLY TOTAL: 14 points
COMPETITION: 193.5 points*

----------


## JoannaB

Fragment about kittens (1/2 point)

Total Comp: 32.5

No dreams the night before that due to 3 hours of sleep. Had a major event in my life on Monday which is taking up so much of my time and energy and thoughts and nerves that I do not know whether the rest of the comp will be successful.

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night #10*

3 fragments: 1,5 points
2 dreams: 2 points

*Competition Total: 111,5 points*

----------


## sprada

Night #10

3 fragments: 2,5 points

Competition Total: 28,5 points

----------


## SammyTheSnake

MrPriority, remember that the team sizes aren't the same for the different tiers either, they still kick our arses of a per-participant basis.

On that note, can we do the funnel reckoning by dividing the team score by the number of participants who actually took part, saving the snakes from being penalised for a couple of non-respondents? (Ditto the Sixth, I note) Also, the mongooses had one  participant less to start with, just because we had an odd number of entrants, so we probably ought to account for that, too.

On a different note, I just remembered another fragment to add to last night  ::-P: 

SammyTheSnake
PS. I'm not doing too badly, 3rd from 15 in my tier, woo! :-)

----------


## greendrive

No lucids. I missed a nice chance of becoming lucid, I was showing my DJ to my wife and talking about lucid dreams.  :Sad: 

Dreams - 2
WBTB - 2

Points - 4
*Competition Total - 92.5*

----------


## StephL

Good you back on top of the germs, Sensei - and wow - what a tight race with our tier!!
Fantastic work with this comp again, Sensei - thank you soo much - boosted my lucidity no end - almost every day!
Cue: Happy Steph!

I got an extra 5 points for the TOTM being accepted and edited that in my last post - but I could also add it to the upcoming one - don't know?
Besides - I thought the count of comments would be determined in the end in some way by you - I didn't count my comments, and now am a bit clueless how to look up, where I did actually post and where not? Any tips on this?
Cheers!
 :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Looks like I got a couple totals wrong. 

StephL, just keep track of your scores like you have been and ill whoop the board into submission.  :smiley:  some people already count their comments, like someone said that they had been posting 5/day every day. I do have a way to check it in the end, but will trust people if they added their own.  :tongue2:

----------


## StephL

Coool, Sensei! Thank you! Soo - not much and no lucid - but my recall made me very happy for last night - one of the best recalls I can recall right now! Not in terms of the number of dreams, of course - but the depth and vividness of memory down to trivial details. I love this feeling of having actually lived through these dreams, especially the last one, so it feels as if they belong to my "real experiences", if that makes any sense...

Spoils:

3 dreams: 3
__________

*Night #10:** 3 points*

Comp total: 109.5 + 3 = *112.5 points* 

This already includes the extra 5 points for TOTM of night #9, but does not include any comments made in other's DJs.

----------


## Antoia

> What didn't you like about voice recording? 
> I tried it the last couple nights and it worked wonderful for me! I didn't have to turn on the lights and didn't have to decode my scribblings the next morning. Only had to hear my groggy voice



I usually type up my dreams on my iPod instead of writing them down on paper (because terrible eyesight + handwriting + laziness = what the hell did I write last night???), but I wanted to try out recording because having a light shining in your face in the middle of the night doesn't help with recall/insomnia. But apparently my sleepy voice is really hard to decipher, lol. And I tend to leave out details when talking, whereas when I type, I end up including as many as I can. Maybe I'll give recording another try later, when I don't have to risk competition points...

*Night 10*:

Lots of cats appeared in my dreams last night for some reason. So cuteeee and also havoc-wreaking hehe

3 x 0.5 - Remember a fragment
1 - Remember a dream

*Total*: 2.5 pts
*Competition total*: 42.5

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments-1 point
2 dreams-2 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dolp...ight-10-59801/

become lucid-5 points
interact with dc-2 points

total for the night-10 points
competition total-129.5 points

----------


## ThreeCat

Good morning, all -- a lot of weird dreams last night!  In particular, my ex-girlfriend is sneaking around again  :Eek: , and I had the repeating theme of castles.  I wasn't lucid in any of the castle dreams, unfortunately, or I would have looked for Howl and Calcifer  ::D:   I did manage a lucid this morning, but very short and ended with me quite confused as to my status.  Dream was fragile anyway, as it was near the end of my sleep cycle.  Looking forward to tonight!

4 dreams = 4
2 frags = 1
LD = 5

WBTB = 2

RC = 1
Interact w/ DC = 2

Nightly total = 15
Comp total = *257*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/thre...ait-wtf-59805/

----------


## Chessica

Night 10:

No recall, no wbtb - no points. Didn't get much sleep last night, just a couple of hours before I had to go to work, so it's no wonder I have no recollection of dreaming. I start work late tomorrow - so I'm going to sleep for a looong time! And then I'm going to sleep some more!  ::zzz::  And I'm going to do WBTB!! No lazyness allowed!  ::goodjob2:: 





> ... Had a major event in my life on Monday which is taking up so much of my time and energy and thoughts and nerves that I do not know whether the rest of the comp will be successful.



 Hope you're ok, and all is well.  :For Xox:

----------


## fogelbise

326 posts? Yikes! I do not envy your job Sensei but it is much appreciated!!  ::D:  I made a point to review some DJ's every day (except over the weekend) but can't seem to keep up with this thread very well. Work has been more stressful than normal. And I 2nd Chessica's well wishes for Joanna! I hope all is okay!

Night 10 after a grueling game only 2 fragmented fragments, but I plan to keep up with the every other night I have been hitting lately, which means I WILL LD TONIGHT!!  

2 fragments, 5 DJs, wbtb (still put one in ~15minutes) - 4pts
previous total - 156.5pts + 3pts =160.5pts

----------


## OneUp

Night #10: making progress with myself

6 NLD's: 6 points
WBTB(almost got it): 2 points

Total: 8 points + 90 points(previous nights)= 98 points

I remember being Lucid last night guys, but I dont remember anything of the dream besides becoming lucid  :Sad: . No worries, I have a good feeling Im about to lift of and make alot of progress soon, and Ive already made alot already with myself! Tonight is the night McCoy's that I do my best!  ::D:  My self awareness is coming in now!

Starting to Keep a consistent Sleep Schedule - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## MrPriority

*Night #10*

Again nothing too spectacular.
2 Fragments: 1 Point
WBTB: 2 Points
Subtotal: 3 Points

New Competition total: 101.5 Points 

Wooo! Over 100  ::D:

----------


## Pickman

No WBTB's last night, but recall was still pretty good: 

1 dream: 1 point
4 fragments: 2 points
Total: 3 points

Competition total:  36?

----------


## AnotherDreamer

last couple nights:

3 dreams, 2 fragments - 4
total: 372 + 4 = 376

But now I get a break from stress for a bit so....it's on now!!?!

----------


## covlad96

Night *#10*

2 dreams - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points 

Total for the night - *4* Points
Competition Total - *30.5* Points

Surely all these WBTBs are gonna pay off soon!

----------


## Xanous

Had a nice WBTB but no LD

WBTB = 2

8 dreams = 8

1 frag = .5

10 points for the night

218 Total

----------


## Sensei

:vicious: 
*
ScoreBoard*
Sith – 530 Points
• Sensei – 260
• dolphin – 129.5
• fogelbise – 160.5
• LolaTheLoner – PMed

Jedi – 756.5 Points
• anotherdreamer – 376
• ~ Dreamer ~ – 193.5
• CanisLucidus – 117
• Nfri – 123

Tier 2 - Intermediate

Hatfields – 338 Points
• PostScript99 – PMed
• LouaiB – 83
• FryingMan – 58.5
• Xanous – 218

McCoys – 361.5 Points
• OneUpBoy71 – 98
• Ctharlie – PMed
• ThreeCat – 257
• StephL – 112.5

Tier 3 - Beginner

Snakes – 312.5 Points
• SammyTheSnake – 73.5
• lucidmats – 45.5
• dreambh – 39.5
• greendrive – 92.5
• DragonMaster21 – 32
• mismagius – PMed
• antoia – 42.5
• spd – PMed

Mongooses – 443 Points
• covlad96 – 30.5
• MrPriority – 101.5
• Pickman – 36
• sprada – 28.5
• Chessica – 30
• Nightfeather – 111.5
• JoannaB – 32.5

Think I got these right this time.  :smiley:  

My night, wife kept me up late because she was working on something on the computer...  :Sad:  Had an awesome dream about a video game that me and my wife were playing together.
4 dreams
WBTB fail

total = 6 points

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Thursday 2014-08-07 Sensei Competition (#1), night #11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

6 dreams - 6

night total: 6
competition total: 58.5 + 6 = 64.5

----------


## lucidmats

Ok guys here is my update. I got 4 nights for you but no lucids unfortunately!

*Competition night #8*

- 3 dreams = 3 points
- 2 fragments = 1 point
- WBTB = 2 points
___________________

6 points

*Competition night #9*

- 2 dreams = 2 points
- 4 fragments = 2 points
- WBTB = 2 points
______________________

6 points

*Competition night #10*

- 1 dream = 1 point
- 3 fragments = 1.5 points
- WBTB = 2 points
____________________

4.5 points

Although non-lucid, last nights' dreams were really awesome and I will post them as soon as I have time! Awesome stuff with throwing cars arround with telekinetic powers and fighting a monster in the ocean  :Shades wink:  

*Competition night #11*

- 2 dreams = 2 points
- 5 fragments = 2.5 points
- WBTB = 2 points
___________________

6.5 points

Competition total: 68.5

Happy Dreams everybody !

----------


## Chessica

Oh wow,_ I got lucid last night_!! For the first time in months! I've had a feeling it would happen soon, because I've been slightly semi-lucid a couple of times this week. 

I had a bunch of other dreams too. Wrote them all down in my personal dj, but it's too much to rewrite all of it into my Dreamviews dj. But my lucid is there, and a question about if my LD was a wild or a dild..? Here's a link to my dj: 

07.08.14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

And here are the points for the night:

4 fragments = 2 points
2 dreams =2 points
1 LD = 5 points
WBTB = 2 points

RC = 1 point
Basic Summoning = 4 points
Eat Something = 4 points

Complete 1x DV Extra Task = 5 points (personal goal, sing!)

Complete first chosen task - 5 points (Basic Summoning)
Complete second chosen task - 10 points (Eat Something)

That's 40 points! Add that with the 30 points from previous nights and thats 70 points!

(I hope I calculated the points correctly)

----------


## JoannaB

One fragment (0.5 points) - total: 33 points

----------


## sprada

2 Fragments - 1 Point

Comp Total - 29,5 Points

----------


## StephL

What a crazy, crazy night!! 

 :Bliss: 

I kid you not - of course nor do I cheat - but I had four lucid episodes last night!! Maximum ever have been two of them things - and I didn't even do something in the day before. I suspect, my heightened recall has to do with it - might not look like tons of recall, but believe me, that nightmare alone, from which I woke up finally, could fill pages, but I spared everybody and myself to go through all of it - and I was too lazy to jot down or dictate anything earlier in the night and my recall does not survive sleeping on (yet). One could say, I made exceptionally little use of these episodes - and I have to agree - doesn't disturb my joy on it, though - not a lot!

Aanyways - spoils of night #11: Competition Entry # 11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 dreams: 2
2 fragments: 2
WBTB: 2
4 LDs: 20
4 RCs: 4
eating something: 4
flying: 4
telekinesis: 4
________________

*Night #11: 42 points*

Comp total: 42 + 112.5 = *154.5 points*


*Common my fellow McCoys - it's final all out attack time here - lets cement our advantage, if we still happen to have it!! Otherwise - anyway!!*

:pillowfight:

----------


## Bharmo

Last two nights:
2 WBTB
1 fragment
1 dream
*Competition Total: 39,5 + 2 + 3,5 = 45 pts*
My internet connection is being really crapy for the last few days  :Mad:

----------


## greendrive

I thought I had 5 fragments but on thinking about it turned out to one long dream.  No lucids. 3 more days need to go all out now. :mwahaha: 

Points
Dream -1
WBTB - 2

Total Points - 3

*Competition Total - 95.5*

----------


## fogelbise

Epic sex and 3 LD's, though not a lot of points. I realized the last two days that I had kind of worn out the later part of my extended RC's where I also go through what I want to do in my LD's during my day practices. I had done it so much that I lost interest in going after those particular goals. I may need to change how I plan to achieve the goals in order to revitalize my day practice and interest in going after those goals that will get me points. Anyway, yesterday I decided that I will just do whatever sounds fun in the moment that I become lucid and that is what I did this night!! (Will post back after I have typed up my dreams).

----------


## ThreeCat

Good morning, Dreamviews:

3 dreams = 3
3 fragments = 1.5
Accidentally-extended WBTB (2 hours  :Sad: ) = 2

Nightly total = 6.5
Comp total = 263.5

@chessica:  this is wonderful!  So glad you got lucid!
@Steph:  !!!!!!  Four DILDS in a night???  What an adventure!  Great job!
@fogelbise:  did the sex happen in the dream or WL?   ::rolllaugh::   either way, congrats on your lucids!

----------


## MrPriority

These 2 weeks are flying by! I don't have too much to do for the last 3 nights so I can sleep even more  :smiley:  It helped this night!
*Night # 11*
2 Dreams: 2 Points
1 Fragments: 0.5 Point
1 LD: 5 Points
WBTB: 2 Points (was awake for quite a while, had some trouble getting back to sleep with every time I woke up.)
Sub total: 9.5 Points

In dream points: 
Reality Check / Stabilization: 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character: 2 points
Subtotal: 3 Points

Total of the night: 12.5 Points

New Competition Total: 114

Here is the dream

----------


## dolphin

4 fragments-2 points
3 dreams-3 points
competition total-134.5 points

----------


## OneUp

Night #11

4 NLD's: 4 points
2 fragments: 1 point
WBTB(lost it during the transition): 2 points
Total: 8 points+ 98(previous nights)= 106  ::D:  yay! finally made it past 100 points!

Almost had it tonight guys! Missed becoming lucid 2 times. Just need to start really paying attention now because all of my dreams are SO vivid that its hard for me to catch at times, but Im not complaining! Vivid dreams are a good thing! From now McCoy's I really know that I can make this final push and get everything down! We got this guys!!  ::D:  Also, good luck everyone!

Dreams of the Night, Almost Lucid Twice again - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## lucidmats

I have the masterplan for a lucid which will blow your minds, let's see if I can put it into action!  :smiley:

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Competition night #11

WBTB: 2 points
1 fragment 0.5 points

Night total: 2.5 points
Competition total so far: 76

My fragment was pretty lame, I just remember my boss breaking up with his new boyfriend and everyone being worried he'd be upset but he didn't care a jot.

I'm really hoping to have another lucid or two some time soon, I'd really like to break through 100 points! :-)

SammyTheSnake

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Still no decent dream control this whole comp, but at least I got another lucid...
I am going to bust out at least ONE epic dream control LD before the week's up, just you wait!

*Night #11:
DJ: Warm Pool*

*Members who featured:* Sensei, Mismagius (+ Zoth, Original Poster, OpheliaBlue = not in DJ)

*POINTS:*

*Induction and Recall:*
7 x Fragments = 3.5 points
2 x Full dreams = 2 points
1 x Lucid dream = 5 points
1 x WBTB = 2 points
*Sub-total: 12.5 points

Dream Control Tasks:*
1 x Interact with a DC = 2 points
*Sub-total: 2 points

Enemy Tasks:*
1 x Meet an Enemy = 5 points (Sensei)
*Sub-total: 5 points

NIGHTLY TOTAL: 19.5 points
COMPETITION: 213 points*

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night #11*
one dream - one point
Total: 112,5 points

Where is it hiding, my recall?

----------


## StephL

Thanks ThreeCat - and yepp - forgot to say that here - so great you got lucid with the comp, Chessica!  :Clap:

----------


## Pickman

Last night, just three fragments = 1.5 points.  

I think that puts me up to 37.5 points.

----------


## Xanous

Im so tired this week!

I recalled 3 dream last night. WBTB was too hard so only 3 points. Also I counted 2 too many dream the night before so we will add only 1 point for last night

218 + 1 = 219

----------


## fogelbise

Okay here's the DJ link plus dreams in spoiler below: 8/7/14 Sky, Sex & More Sex!! - Sensei's Competition Night 11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _The dreams_: 



Tonight I took a break from goals and I feel like that paid dividends!..explanation at the end...

 8/7/14***
 11 355am Being chased by a big Ebola virus caricature. He shows up in several locations. Oh no not Ebola again!?? This time in dark house with fireplace going. Previously in another house. Didn't feel particularly scared. Explanation that if he shows up more than 18% of the time, you have the virus? He was like a big long dreadlocks wig standing maybe over 6 feet tall. Weird day residue from the Ebola virus news story. / I am looking up at constellations in the sky and notice one is particularly bright. I point it out to someone and all the sudden it looks very normal no longer super bright and I realize that I'm dreaming. When I first saw it it was like almost as bright as the moon. It was mostly semi circular in shape. I haven't had one of these night sky based DILDs in a while and was excited to see this. Took a walk last night during sunset and could already see some beautiful stars and the moon and afterwards watched two tv shows about space on the
 Science Channel. Anyway, I flew up into the sky wanting to head closer to the constellation but, I started experiencing strong vibrations...possibly day residue from reading Sensei's dream journal. I play with the vibrations trying different levels of softly or more aggressively clenching my eyes to check the effect and I start to see a scene form but I lose it and wake up. / I travel through two big rectangular levels of what seems most like an apartment building. I pass many different DC's. In one area on the first floor near where I started there's a party going on that seems somewhat Mardi Gras themed. I give a few head nods to the party goers as we pass. I am with my wife and son. I get down to the end of that hall coming down towards the next level and there is another party going on mostly younger crowd than the previous one. As I am observing the second group I notice my son and wife has left but I retraced my steps and find them and get mad at
 them for leaving me back there not telling me that they were walking away. / there's an appointment before 5pm Wednesday that I need to make for a side gig that is in conflict with my work schedule. / I am in this club-like or party setting and there is some kind of neon sculpture on the wall of a woman's butt. I think about the earlier party dream and the connection between the two seems to be what makes me lucid. I go down to the right and then right again into a little wing of this club or whatever it is and there is this beautiful petite thin black woman sitting between two big black guys. At first I ignore them but then I decided it's a great way to test or prove my level of lucidity to myself and strengthen it...and it's better not to have any interference from any unfriendly DC's. I say something like hey you don't mind if I borrow her for a moment (more like a Jedi mind trick statement...not a question). Cool! I reach over and give a handshake (dc interact) to the big guy on the right. She gets up and approaches me and I 
*Spoiler* for _Sexual Content_: 



asked her to remove her top. She was wearing a bikini-like top and she revealed beautiful smallish perky breasts. I whip off both her bottom piece and my clothes in one TK swoop of my hands as if the clothes were never there. I lift her up and she wraps her legs around me, with me inserted inside of her. I walk around the club lifting her body up and down occasionally on my (ahem)


 enjoying this awesome scene for a while. I just remembered this detail > I see another woman, maybe latino, with large breasts and I ask her to remove her top and as she does I see man boobs and look up and she is now a chubby black guy. I poke at his man boobs and joke with him in a friendly way. < I walk back towards where I first entered and over to my left is a different wing that looks like a bedroom. I approach it and there is another beautiful woman inside slouching on a bed and the first woman has disappeared off of me. I approach the second woman she has dark hair , she is white and wearing pink lingerie. The bed coverings are also in silky pink. I lay down on the bed and gently start making out with her then
*Spoiler* for _Sexual Content_: 



 straight to intercourse for a little while


 before
 waking up...I think for real. / I doze back off doing some mental recall but wake into a false awakening and my wife and son is there and I start to tell them about becoming lucid but then I remember that they don't like the idea of "messing with dreams" like that (memory was slow to catch up and I am not lucid). I instead told them about the dream regarding the appointment before 5pm since it is fairly ordinary and it shouldn't take any offense to me remembering an ordinary dream! The transition after the above is not clear in my memory, it must have either another FA or a transition within that last scene but I saw the woman from the bedroom in the earlier dream and instantly knew I was dreaming again! I walked over to her as she was walking away into a hallway and I caught up with her. We started making out they're in the hallway end another blonde woman who was apparently her sister comes out of the bedroom and I start kissing her as well! We are making out (dc interact) in the hall and they start inching me towards the bathroom. For once the DC's are taking charge and I don't mind! We get into the bathroom and it seems as if their idea was for some privacy and I think for a moment about closing the door behind us but remind myself that there is no need, this is all a dream. They 
*Spoiler* for _Sexual Content_: 



both go down and my pants and underwear are gone and they both started going at my (ahem) and I am just looking down fascinated at the realism and highly enjoying the two of them who both seem very skilled!


  I wake up smiling ear to ear and after trying to go back in, I roll over and pulled out my hidden paper dream journal to write down a few quick notes so that I don't forget any details. After some quick notes I experiment with getting to sleep quickly using two short (combined senses) SSILD cycles that take no more than about 5-7 seconds. I do quickly get to either advanced dreamlets or the beginnings of dreams that I seem to be scaring away
 being a little too alert. This night I was reminded of my other theory that I was experimenting with two nights ago but forgot to log that basically says that if you maintain awareness into HI's and then go to sleep then you are more likely to have a DILD. That has probably been said before but much of this process is all about discovering things for yourself. 185-187

I was considering what to do about my extended RC's specifically for the competition having become so rote. During my RC's I invoke the feeling of becoming lucid, slow myself down and then run through my goals for the competition. I had been doing this since maybe the 2nd or 3rd night and I had a long list of items to complete. I completed roughly half of the ones I had worked out ahead of time quite a number of nights back while lucid. After that I just worked on the 2nd half of my goals during the extended RC's during the day...but since the last half was the same as it had always been, it felt worn out and tired so yesterday I decided to just focus on doing anything fun for my next lucid. I think this made me more excited about getting lucid and resulted in a very fun triple!


5 dreams, 2 fragments (finally some good recall!), wbtb, 5 dj comments - 9pts
DILD#1: remember lucid, fly - 9pts
DILD#2: remember lucid, TK, dc interact - 11pts
DILD#3: remember lucid, dc interact - 7pts
(see the spoiler for info on why I didn't try to go after competition goals this night)

previous total 160.5pts + 36pts = 196.5pts

If anyone is wondering why I liked your post on a bad night for you...it was probably because you at least attempted a wbtb or you said something encouraging to yourself or others. (or like Xanous honestly taking away points miscounted...much respect!)  :smiley:  Edit: forgot dj points and shorted myself on night total.

----------


## Zyangur

I did another DEILD the other night but I woke up because I transitioned into an uncomfortable dream and somewhat panicked.

Remember 2 fragments: 1 point
Remember 2 dreams: 2 points

DEILD: 2 points
Remember a LD: 5 points
RC: 1 point

I'll type what happened here and later I'll put it in a dream journal. It's not very interesting...but I'm happy I was able to DEILD and it was really easy. Recently I was looking around and saw a thread that said something about focusing on one thing or something during WILD/DEILD, so I focused on my forehead.




> I woke up from a dream and was laying sideways in my bed, but my eyes were still closed, so I stayed still and focused on my forehead and thought of a dream topic (can't remember what it was). After a few minutes, I felt a shudder and then a little after that I heard a *POP* sound and I was in a dream. It was a really easy and fast transition. I nose-plugged for fun because I like doing that xD. I was in a hallway that looked into a room with a portal (like a Minecraft portal) in it, but the walls were squishy and started squishing me and I panicked and woke up.



Total for past couple nights: 11 points
Total for competition: 43 points

----------


## Sensei

4 Dreams and WBTB = 6 points

Total: 266 points for comp.

Had so much thought in my 3 epics last night, I just didn't think about lucidity! Excited for tonight. I am feeling more human again. Darn sickness.

----------


## FryingMan

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fryi...ight-12-59852/

edit: well, less of a disaster, got a nap with some dreams and fragments including a nice kiss, so no more sad faces.   Still a crappy night all told though.

2 dreams - 2
2 fragments - 1
WBTB - 2

night total: 5 

competition total: 64.5 + 5 = 69.5

----------


## lucidmats

I got lucid last night again! Didn't quite beat your amazing four, Steph but I got pretty close with 3 LDs!
The first two were lacking quality and I was not really aware, but the 3rd one was super life like! That probably caused, that I lost the dream after a few seconds. Damn stability problems  :Bang head: 
Anyway, here's my score..

_Competition night #12_

- 3 dreams = 3 points
- 1 fragment = 1/2 point
- 3 LDs = 15 points
- RC/Stabilization x3 = 3 points
- WBTB = 2 points
_____________________

23.5 points

Competition total: 92 points

My DJ entry!

I am sorry DreamViews, you have to wait one more night for my god-like LD  ::chuckle:: 
Just kidding, I hope I beat the 100 mark!

Good Luck and Happy Dreams everybody!

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Competition night #12

WBTB: 2 points
2 Fragments: 1 point
2 Dreams: 2 points

Night Total: 5
Competition Total: 81

DJ: Competition night #12 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Two nights remaining, and Sunday afternoon naps (which I should have time for) I reckon I can get the last 19 points I need to break a century, COME ON!

SammyTheSnake

----------


## Chessica

Night 12:

No lucid tonight, but I remember 3 very long and vivid dreams, and did a wbtb. That would be 5 points for the night and a competition total of 75 points.  :smiley:

----------


## greendrive

Night #12
No lucids tonight. I am not able to recall another dream before WBTB, it was kind of lucid I felt  :Sad: , but now drawing a blank. Two more days(nights) to go, final stretch, a lucid now would be awesome....

Points
Dream - 1
WBTB -2

Total Points - 3

*Competition Total - 98.5*

----------


## MrPriority

*Night #12*
2 Fragments: 1 Point
2 Dreams: 2 Points

I was sitting on my bed, wanting to get up for a WBTB. But I gave in to my tiredness unfortunately. I was so close haha. I don't even know how I can be  tired at night when I sleep over 10 hours a night xD Oh well, only 2 nights left! Time to go all out! Good luck everyone!

New Competition total: 117

----------


## dolphin

2 dreams-2 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dolp...ight-12-59861/

become lucid-5 points
basic summon-4 points
dc interaction-2 points

total for the night-13 points

competition total-147.5 points

----------


## StephL

Just shortly:

Night #12:

2 dreams: 2
_________

*Night #12: 2 points*

Comp total: 154.5 + 2 = *156.5 points*

----------


## fogelbise

Night 12: 6 fragments, wbtb, 5 dj's - 6pts

previous total 196.5pts + 6pts = 202.5pts

Instead of on again, off again, I gotta hit consecutive nights for the last 2 nights! I also formulated a new plan to freshen up my desire to go after the remaining goals, so fingers crossed!

----------


## AnotherDreamer

5 dreams, 3 lucid dreams = 20 points

376 + 20 = 396

A little bit of everything (+airplane dream) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## ThreeCat

Hello, all--here's my stuff:

2 dreams
1 frag
WBTB

= 4.5
Comp total = 261.5

Sensei, I will add in DJ comments on Sunday.

McCoys, I have something of a secret weapon; it is untried, but I plan to test it tonight and perfect it tomorrow!

----------


## OneUp

Night #12

1 NLD: 1 point
2 fragments: 2 points
Total- 3 points + 106 points(previous nights)= 109 points

Dream Girl, a Portal and other Adventures - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Last night I changed my sleeping schedule a little bit again, sorry guys! I forgot to try WBTB today too. However, I almost became lucid again twice, maybe more but that's all I can remember. My recall was a little off today, but Im sure it'll be better tomorrow! Something tells me that tonight I will get a few lucids!  ::D:

----------


## OneUp

> Night 12: 6 fragments, wbtb, 5 dj's - 6pts
> 
> previous total 196.5pts + 6pts = 202.5pts
> 
> Instead of on again, off again, I gotta hit consecutive nights for the last 2 nights! I also formulated a new plan to freshen up my desire to go after the remaining goals, so fingers crossed!



Same here fogelbise! Looking to really do my best these last nights. I am going to try to get all of my 3-step tasks along with the bonus one done!  ::D:

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Having said the other day that I remembered an extra fragment to add to my list, I can't for the life of me find it in my paltry brain! :-(

Ah well, it's only half a point, and the 100s of lucid dreams I intend to have over the next couple of night will be worth 1000s of points :-D

SammyTheSnake

----------


## covlad96

Night *#11*

1 dream - *1* point

Night *#12*

1 fragment - *0.5* Points

Overall score - *32*

----------


## Pickman

Fragmented recall last night, but I got one brief but fun lucid:

3 fragments = 1.5
1 lucid = 5 points
total = 6.5 points

Competition total = 44 points?

Here is the DJ entry: Spanking the Manager

----------


## ThreeCat

> Fragmented recall last night, but I got one brief but fun lucid:
> 
> 3 fragments = 1.5
> 1 lucid = 5 points
> total = 6.5 points
> 
> Competition total = 44 points?
> 
> Here is the DJ entry: Spanking the manager



Hey Pickman, is your blog still in draft mode?  I can't access the link  :smiley: 

EDIT:  Works fine now  :Uhm:

----------


## Pickman

> Hey Pickman, is your blog still in draft mode?  I can't access the link



Fixed the link.  I also noticed that my DJ entry isn't visible until I log on to the site - did my title break forum rules?  I did try to make the entry seem more outrageous than it really was to draw in readers, but I didn't think it was that bad.  Someone let me know if it needs editing.

----------


## Sensei

> Fixed the link.  I also noticed that my DJ entry isn't visible until I log on to the site - did my title break forum rules?  I did try to make the entry seem more outrageous than it really was to draw in readers, but I didn't think it was that bad.  Someone let me know if it needs editing.



Nothing that broke rules, I don't think. 

3 dreams and a WBTB = 5 points
total for comp *271 points*

Keep up the good work ya'll. Two more nights for most of us. I'll update the points again when the competition is over and then again when I have checked everything and put in all the bonuses! We shall have a party. :3

----------


## Xanous

Well I got lucid twice but barely recall. In one I was lucid and looking at my bedroom but my eyes were actually open at some point and I woke up. Forgot the other but that's how it goes.

5 dreams = 5 points

WBTB was a pitiful sigh and roll over.

219 + 5 = 224 points

WE STILL HAVE THE WEEKEND!

----------


## ThreeCat

> We shall have a party. :3



Now we're talking.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I chose to be a Colin Firth fangirl instead of earning dream control points... I regret nothing!  :tongue2: 
I've been sick this week and my sleep is all over the place. I kind of skipped half a day and then had a long sleep that merged Night 12 & 13 into one.

*Night #13:
DJ: Colin Firth*

*Members who featured:* Sensei (+ sivason, ThreeCat, Marm, OpheliaBlue, StephL, CanisLucidus = not in DJ)

*POINTS:*

*Induction and Recall:*
6 x Fragments = 3 points
4 x Full dreams = 4 points
1 x Lucid dream = 5 points
1 x WBTB = 2 points
*Sub-total: 14 points

Dream Control Tasks:*
1 x Interact with a DC = 2 points
*Sub-total: 2 points

Enemy Tasks:*
1 x Meet an Enemy = 5 points (Sensei)
*Sub-total: 5 points

NIGHTLY TOTAL: 21 points
COMPETITION: 234 points*

----------


## lucidmats

Nothing special last night..

_Competition night #13_

- 4 dreams = 4 points
- 2 fragments = 1 point
- WBTB = 2 points
_______________________

7 points

Competition total: 99 points

Good luck to all the people who are still sleeping right now  :tongue2:

----------


## LouaiB

Sensei Competition Day 11,12,13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Day 11:

Recall: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points
LD: 5x3= 15 points
RC: 1x3= 3 points
Interact with DC: 2x2= 4 points
Basic Summoning: 4+10(2sd step task)= 14 Points
Eat: 4x2= 8 points
Object changing: 4 points
Advanced Summoning: 10+5(it was a fictional character from a show)= 15 points
Telekinesis: 4 points

Total night: 70 points

Day 12:

Recall: 4 points
WBTB: 2 points

Day 13:

Recall: 2 points
WBTB: 2 points

Comp Total: 83 + 80= 163 points

5 LDs so far!!!  ::D: 
I'm really proud of myself!!!  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## greendrive

Night #13
Fragment - 0.5
Dreams - 2 
WBTB - 2

Points - 4.5
*
Total Competition - 103* Reached 100 points in my first competition itself. I am very happy  :woohoo:

----------


## StephL

Weell - can't follow up, it seems. But I'm still graced with nice in depth recall and have a huge dream present in such a way, that I can reconstruct it in terms of what first, what then and the details. This feels like an achievement, actually. Usually there are some holes in the story, switches I can't explain or they are much shorter, which probably simply means, they were parts of longer dreams, and are what is left. This only one point of mine took about 40 min. I would guess, from what was all in it. Thinking of Chessica here - with less good recall, this could have ended up as two dreams and fragments, maybe. But hey.

Okay:

WBTB: 2
1 dream: 1
1 fragment: 0.5
_________

*Night #13: 3.5 points*

Comp total: 156.5 + 3.5 = *160 points*

----------


## dolphin

1 fragment-0.5 point
3 dreams-3 points
total for the competition-151 points

----------


## greendrive

> Weell - can't follow up, it seems. But I'm still graced with nice in depth recall and have a huge dream present in such a way, that I can reconstruct it in terms of what first, what then and the details. This feels like an achievement, actually. Usually there are some holes in the story, switches I can't explain or they are much shorter, which probably simply means, they were parts of longer dreams, and are what is left. This only one point of mine took about 40 min. I would guess, from what was all in it. Thinking of Chessica here - with less good recall, this could have ended up as two dreams and fragments, maybe. But hey.



I too have experienced the same. This I feel is a great improvement in my dream recall, thanks to this competition. I have for the last few days have been able to recall full dreams with no holes and able to identify where the dreams transitions happens. Well it is still fewer points but I still prefer to have the full dream recalls.

----------


## ThreeCat

2 dreams = 2
3 fragments = 1.5
LD = 5

WBTB (fail) = 2

Interact w/ DC = 2
Eat something = 4
Basic Dream Control = 4
Basic Summon = 4

Well, this is not my most spectacular night of the competition!  The eating was purely by accident, as I did not think of the competition, but I still have tonight and tomorrow day . . . .  Xanous, if I do not get to hit you with a pillow, I may try to make that the task of the month for September  :Big laugh: 

Nightly total: 24.5
Comp total:  286

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/thre...nd-rule-59883/

----------


## AnotherDreamer

1 dream = 1
LD = 5

Interact w/ DC = 2
Eat Something = 4
Time control = 10
Elemental Manipulation = 8
Telekinesis = 4
Advanced Summoning = 10 (+5, fictional movie person)

Night Total: 49
Competition total: 396 + 49 = 445

End of the World. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OneUp

2 NLD: 2 point
2 fragments: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points

Total: 5 points+ 109 points (previous nights)= 114 points

Messed up my sleeping schedule again  :Sad:  stayed up too late and my recall paid for it. Really hoping to get at least 2 more lucids before the end of the competition. Ahhhh, this dry spell. Going to end it right now during my next nap!  ::D:

----------


## LouaiB

:mwahaha: 



> Competition total: 396 + 49 = 445



Like a dragonborn I will suck out your soul and gain your LDing abilities!!  ::evil:: 

Also, Steph, I'm 3 points ahead, and my recall is better than yours, so either go big with a LD tonight or go home! Mwahahahahaaaaaa!!!!
But seriously this is neck in neck to the finish line, and probably the one who passes the other will be the only who gets a spot in the top 3.

All I want to say is good luck, and may the best LDer of us get the 3rd spot!  ::D: 
*makes an insomnia spell*
*lays it on Steph*

Yes, may the best LDer win! *evil laugh* :mwahaha:

----------


## Pickman

Nothing much to report last night, probably due to stress and tiredness:

1 dream = 1 point
0.5 dreams = 1.5 points

Competition total = 45.5 points

----------


## Chessica

Night 13:

Remember only 2 dreams, and I didn't do any wbtb (shame on me for being lazy).  :tongue2:  Thats 2 points for the night and a competition total of 77 points!

----------


## ThreeCat

> Like a dragonborn I will suck out your soul and gain your LDing abilities!! 
> 
> Also, Steph, I'm 3 points ahead, and my recall is better than yours, so either go big with a LD tonight or go home! Mwahahahahaaaaaa!!!!
> But seriously this is neck in neck to the finish line, and probably the one who passes the other will be the only who gets a spot in the top 3.
> 
> All I want to say is good luck, and may the best LDer of us get the 3rd spot! 
> *makes an insomnia spell*
> *lays it on Steph*
> 
> Yes, may the best LDer win! *evil laugh*



Oh sir, you have just made my pillow fight list!  :pillowfight:  Once I gather my troops (StephL and OneUp) and do not get distracted by beautiful Russian girls, I will find you!

Look forward to tonight . . . .   :Voodoo Doll:

----------


## LouaiB

> Oh sir, you have just made my pillow fight list!  :pillowfight:  Once I gather my troops (StephL and OneUp) and do not get distracted by beautiful Russian girls, I will find you!
> 
> Look forward to tonight . . . .



Oh, so you're threatening me?! And also teasing me jealous with the fact that your getting busy with cute Russian girls??!!

Do you want me to use this??!!

----------


## ThreeCat

Yes, as long as I can use mine . . . .   ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

After a night of deep sleep I thought the night was a wash but had the willpower to hold out for a WILD which I'm usually too lazy for lately. A little short (maybe 3 minutes) but a very cool experience!

----------


## ThreeCat

> After a night of deep sleep I thought the night was a wash but had the willpower to hold out for a WILD which I'm usually too lazy for lately. A little short (maybe 3 minutes) but a very cool experience!



Freaking awesome.  Can't wait to read it!

----------


## Zyangur

1 Dream and 1 Fragment: 1.5 points

Total 44.5 points

----------


## LouaiB

> Yes, as long as I can use mine . . . .



Ouch, that caught me by surprise :dazzled:

----------


## covlad96

*Night #13*

So I got lazy last night and it felt like I slept all night without waking up  ::roll::  No dreams for me, or WBTBs 

Competition Total - *32*

----------


## Bharmo

I'm super-busy lately  :Sad: 
Last Two nights:
1 ND, 2 DF, WBTB - 4 pts
2 DF, WBTB - 3 pts
*Total: 45 + 4 + 3 = 52 pts*

----------


## Antoia

Dunno what's happening to my recall lately. Though some of it might have been due to the fact that I've stayed up late once or twice reading instead of going to sleep...

*Night 11-12*: zip. zilch. nada.

*Night 13*: 1 - remember a dream. Terrible attempt at a WBTB, not even going to count it.

*total*: 1 pt
*competition total*: 43.5 pts

----------


## Sensei

last night:
2 dreams and a WBTB = 4 points

*275 Points*

StephL and Dreamer
I had a dream with yall in it last night:




> I am walking through my living room (nothing like my living room, reminds me of the house in tron). I see two people doing a puzzle and immediately think that it is StephL and Dreamer. I look to see what they are doing, and it is a 3D puzzle of some form of mecha robot (only like 2 feet high). They are failing miserably and trying to use glue to make up for the parts that they are breaking. Steph says something and Dreamer responds with a strange comment. We all 3 die laughing and I start rolling on the floor. I jump up and fix the puzzle. 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on when I woke up for a FA, I told like 3 people the joke and they all thought that it was hilarious. Then I woke up in the middle of the night and I remembered the joke.  I didn't get it and promptly forgot it. :/ Also, to be clear, I didn't think that they were "in" my living room, I thought that my living room had like a DV room that people could interact in, like the basement in Ready Player One.

----------


## LouaiB

Day 14: no sleep at all
I might get a nap, but I'm updating now cuz I might not get a nap.

----------


## JoannaB

One more fragment (1/2 point) - total 33.5
Fragment: incompetent newbie spies - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Alas, won't have time to nap today, and ever since August 4th my nighttime dreams had to take a backseat in priorities. However, I had a lucid during this competition - yay! - so for me the competition was a success.

Thank you so much for organizing it, Sensei!

----------


## lucidmats

No lucids unfortunately and no amazing nightly score as well  :tongue2: 
I got a neat score of 101 though!

My night...

*Competition night #14*

- 1 dream = 1 point
- 2 fragments = 1 point
_____________________

2 points 

Competition total: 101 points yayy

Thanks a lot Sensei for the Competition!! I really appreciate the effort you put in it and I will definitely join the next Comp. as well  :smiley: 

Great work everybody!  :Hug it out:

----------


## Antoia

Guys... I got a DILD and then managed to DEILD two times  ::D: 

Going out with a bang. Problem is, my recall is fuzzy because it was a really long dream chain and I remembered bits and pieces based on what tasks I managed to do/failed at. So my DJ entry is going to be really disjointed... is that alright?

LD Chain: Stargate, GLaDOS, Sniper Cats

*Night 14:*

0.5 - Remember a fragment
5 - Remember an LD (chain)
2 - DEILD
2 - WBTB

Since this is a chain, only counting things once...
1 - RC/Stabilization
2 - Interact with DC
4 - Flying. Lots of flying. (I flew up really fast, not sure if it counts as advanced. So I won't for now)
4 - Gain Invulnerability (Freefaaaall)
4 - Partial Transformation (prob NSFW though I just mention it briefly hehe  :Oops: )
4 - Use an electronic device
8 - Element Manipulation (whee magic. Hopefully this counts)
4 - Basic Summoning (paper and pen)
5 - Find a Stargate and walk through it. Granted, it didn't work the way I expected it to, but good enough for me I still want to meet SG-1 lol. Or visit another planet.

*Total*: 45.5 pts
*Competition total*: 89 pts! Nearly doubled my score! Good way to end the competition  :smiley:

----------


## greendrive

Night #14
I remember having a brief lucid but it was so early in the night, now I am not so sure.  It was something like changing colors in my dream. I will not be claiming points for it.
Otherwise I continue to have very good recall. It was a very good competition and I enjoyed it a lot. Apart from having a very strong lucid, by the end of the competition my dream recall has improved exponentially.  I look forward to the next competition. How about a big round of applause for Sensei  :Clap: 

2 Fragments -1
2 Dreams Recall - 2
WBTB fail - 2

Points - 5

*Competition Total - 108*

----------


## MrPriority

I totally forgot to put down last night here so I will do the last 2 nights here now.

*Night #13*
2 Fragments: 1 Point
1 Dream: 1 Point 
WBTB: 2 Points
Nighly total: 4 Points

Night #14: 
I went all out on this night. I tried everything. Multiple WBTB's, WILD's, MILD's, Meditation, DEILD.. and I totally failed with all of them.  ::disconcerted:: 
I even tried to take a nap! Oh well, in the end I am still happy with my score, so here is my final night:
3 Dreams: 3 Points
1 Fragment: 0.5 Point
WBTB: 2 Points
Nightly total: 5.5 Points

*Final Competition total: 126.5 Points*

----------


## Sensei

Antoia. Dream control is dream control! It doesn't say in the dream control that it has to.be purposefull or what you were planning on doing. So I would count it as a summon.

In the grand scheme, I count them as different, because it is technically a new dream. Dream wake up, asleep, dream. time is irrelephant. 




*everyone!*
Dream journal comments count until I finish Adding them up. Which should be tomorrow some time.

----------


## StaySharp

The new competition rules and stuff look really cool. I've been out of order a long time but I'll try to join the next competition  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

2 dreams=2 points

competition total 149.5 points

----------


## ThreeCat

> Guys... I got a DILD and then managed to DEILD two times 
> 
> Going out with a bang. Problem is, my recall is fuzzy because it was a really long dream chain and I remembered bits and pieces based on what tasks I managed to do/failed at. So my DJ entry is going to be really disjointed... is that alright?
> 
> LD Chain: Stargate, GLaDOS, Sniper Cats
> 
> *Night 14:*
> 
> 0.5 - Remember a fragment
> ...




Wow, congrats Antoia!  What a way to end the comp!

My totals for final night:

3 dreams = 3
2 frags = 1
WBTB = 2

Nightly total = 6
Comp total = 292

I may try to get a nap this afternoon, not sure if I will be able to pull that off or not though!  Great competition guys!  And thank you Sensei for giving us the opportunity!  :Clap:

----------


## Pickman

Last night I got nothing.  It had been a busy, slightly stressful week, and yesterday my kickboxing instructor decided to go hardcore on us in training.  I think my brain (and the rest of my body) had had enough and just wanted to crash out.

----------


## Zyangur

1 Dream

Total: 45.5 points

 ::D:  personal record for these competitions!

----------


## Xanous

I failed! Arrrrrrrg!


Past 2 nights...
2 WBTBs = 4
6 dreams = 6

234 points (final)

I never kept up with DJ comments but Im sure it didn't add up to much.

----------


## StephL

> Like a dragonborn I will suck out your soul and gain your LDing abilities!! 
> 
> Also, Steph, I'm 3 points ahead, and my recall is better than yours, so either go big with a LD tonight or go home! Mwahahahahaaaaaa!!!!
> But seriously this is neck in neck to the finish line, and probably the one who passes the other will be the only who gets a spot in the top 3.
> 
> All I want to say is good luck, and may the best LDer of us get the 3rd spot! 
> *makes an insomnia spell*
> *lays it on Steph*
> 
> Yes, may the best LDer win! *evil laugh*



Tse!! You know how it is - cast a spell on a devellette - she goes stronger!!  :Cheeky: 
Not yet ready with my journalling - but it has a small lucid - a comp-finalizing effort - I so much wanted it to be a WILD, lay there for quite a while, but at least it lead to the DILD, if again not exactly a point-heavy one... I'm not aware how the points stand at the moment - so - we will see, how it comes out - there's also the comment thing coming into it - I wasn't as prolific in commenting as I thought I would be, but anyway!  ::wink:: 

However this comes out - I have profited so much from this comp with my recall and esp. with finding out that I can actually manage to get lucid four times in one night! I'd happily take last place, considering this happened! 






> StephL and Dreamer
> I had a dream with yall in it last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



Ah! Hahaa! So at very rare times I can be found in dreamland! And putting together 3D puzzles with Dreamer sounds just about like something I would love to do!
Even while it seems, we needed to practise that a bit more!  :Big laugh: 
Shame the joke is gone - much honoured to feature in your dream with her!

This was a great competition - I enjoyed it no end - can't say thank you enough!

 ::gab:: 






> 



 ::rolllaugh:: 

Saved for future purposes - love it!


So - my entry follows later - still at it!

----------


## sprada

Night #12
5 long NL dreams - 5 points
1 fragment - 0,5 points

Night #13
1 Dream - 1 point

Comp Total - 36 Points

----------


## StephL

Spoils from the last night: Competition Entry # 14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

WBTB: 2
LD: 5
RC: 1
teleportation*: 7 
3 dreams: 3
2 fragments: 1
_____________

*Night #14: 19 points*

Comp total: 160 + 19 = *179 points*


*My very first ever!!  :Bliss:  But shame I didn't get my alien summoned for the personal task thing...

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night #12*
3 fragments - 1.5 points

*Night #13*
2 dreams - 2 points
4 fragments - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points
Total: 6 points

*Spoiler* for _more info_: 



A thunderstorm woke me and I used the opportunity for a WBTB. This night also gave me an interesting, semi-lucid fragment:
I'm standing inside a ruin. My eyes are gummy. The dream provides me with a method for DEILD or stabilization: I should walk through a portal (like in Portal). As I do this my vision becomes clearer. I'm faintly aware that I'm dreaming, but not lucid. Thunder wakes me soon after.




*Night #14*
I managed to scrape a lucid together for the grand finale: An icy river
2 fragments - 1 point
4 dreams - 4 points
1 lucid - 5 points
Total: 10 points


*Competition Total: 112.5 + 1.5 + 6 + 10 = 130 points*

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Competition night #13:
WBTB: 2 points
2 fragments: 1 point
1 dream: 1 point
Night total: 4 points

Competition night #14:
WBTB: 2 points
2 dreams: 2 points
Night total: 4 points

DJ entries:
Competition night #13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Competition night #14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Sunday afternoon last ditch attempt (competition night #14.9?)
1 fragment (an odd conversation on a very cramped train talking about the SEC and struggling to get out of the train without stepping on people): 1/2 pont.

Final competition total: 90.5 points 

Damnit, so close to the century, one more lucid would have early done it!

Also, I've now sleep enough this weekend that I'll probably struggle to get to sleep tonight, doh!  ::-P: 

SammyTheSnake

----------


## OneUp

1 NLD: 1 point
3 fragments: 1.5 points
WBTB: 2 points

Total: 4.5 points + 114(previous nights)= 118.5 points

Hey guys, gotta say I didn't get alot of sleep last night, and I had to get up really early to do stuff so my recall was crap today.  :Sad:  My fellow McCoys I did my best, sorry I didn't do better, but if Sensei does hold another competition down the road, I will prevail!  ::D:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

For the final night of the competition, I turned off my phone and was extremely diligent with recording everything I recalled. I've been a bit disappointed with my lack of awareness and dream control for the entire comp, but at least I got a few low level LDs for some last minute points.  :smiley: 

Well done everyone, this has been fun!

*Night #14:
DJ: Sensing Sensei*

*Members who featured:* Sensei, Jenkees, Hyu, Mzzkc (+ Original Poster, melanieb, LouaiB, Sageous, CanisLucidus = not in DJ)

*Induction and Recall:*
17 x Fragments = 8.5 points
4 x Full dreams = 4 points
3 x Lucid dreams = 15 points
1 x WBTB = 2 points
*Sub-total: 29.5 points

Dream Control Tasks:*
2 x RC/Stabilize = 2 points
2 x Interact with a DC = 4 points
1 x Use an Electronic Device = 4 points
*Sub-total: 10 points

Enemy Tasks:*
2 x Meet an Enemy = 10 points
*Sub-total: 10 points

NIGHTLY TOTAL: 49.5 points
COMPETITION: 283.5 points*

I haven't included points for DJ comments, and I still have a few DJs I'd like to read if I get time.  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Days 13 and 14: 13 was nonlucid galantamine (I got back to sleep!) vivid adventure featuring StephL and fogelbise 

Day 14 was a new top 5 sleep cycle of all time, the spoils of a victory earned via a hard, hard-fought return to sleep lasting at least an hour and perhaps more.  The content, quality, and experience was fantastic!  I was as close to lucid as you can be without being quite lucid....so close.  It would have been a point-fest, I basically did the three task, flew, fought, summoned a force-field, shot purple lasers out of my wrists simultaneously tracking two DC targets, and went caveman on some poor uncooperative DC, thinking all the while that it's interesting that I hadn't woken up yet!  And there was much more.

My first comp without any lucids, there's a first I never care to repeat.  Very disappointing.   But I've had some excellent dreams, including last night's epic.   Feeling so close to a complete breakthrough, soon I'm sure.

Thanks, Sensei for running this!

----------


## CanisLucidus

This is a 5-night mega-update!  How do I get so far behind!   :Oh noes: 

*August 6th*

4 x Full dreams = 4
1 x WBTB = 2

*Nightly Total:* 6
*Competition Total:* 117 + 6 = 123

*August 7th*

3 x Full dreams = 3
2 x Fragments = 1
1 x WBTB = 2

*Nightly Total:* 7
*Competition Total:* 123 + 7 = 130

*August 8th*

2 x Full dreams = 2
1 x WBTB = 2

Lucid #1
1 x Lucid = 5
1 x Interact with a DC = 2


*Spoiler* for _Full Dream_: 



As Im drifting off to sleep, I become aware that a dream has begun.  I rub my hands together for a moment until I get the vague outline of a figure.  A woman snuggles up beside me in the darkness.  We interact.   ::rolleyes:: 




Lucid #2
1 x Lucid = 5
1 x Hand through solid object = 4
1 x Fly = 4
1 x Eat something = 4

Full dream: The Note - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Nightly Total:* 28
*Competition Total:* 130 + 28 = 158

*August 9th*

6 x Full dreams = 6
1 x WBTB = 2

Lucid #1
1 x Lucid = 5
1 x Phase through solid object = 8
1 x reality check = 1
1 x first step of three-step (phasing) = 5

Full dream: Bold Talk (Plus NLD Series) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Nightly Total:* 27
*Competition Total:* 158 + 27 = 185

*August 10th*

3 x Full dreams = 3
1 x WBTB = 2

*Nightly Total:* 5
*Final Competition Total:* 185 + 5 = *190*

Great competition, everyone!  Wonderful job all around, even you Sith.   :smiley:   You DVers impress the hell out of me!   ::cheers::

----------


## covlad96

Night *#14*

2 fragments - 1 point

One of these I cut a guys hand at work with a knife, the other Danny Brown died and I was pretty upset. Enjoyed the competition even with a lack of lucid dreams. Thanks for this!

Competition Total - *33*

----------


## Chessica

Night 14:

2 dreams= 2 points
2 fragments = 1 point
WBTB = 2 points

Night total 5,5 points - competition total 82 points!

Thank you so much, Sensei, for doing the hard work with arranging this competition! It is much appreciated! I've enjoyed it so much, and I hope there will be more competitions like this.  :smiley:   ::hug::

----------


## fogelbise

Thank you so much Sensei for all of your time and effort running this! It is truly appreciated!!!  ::D: 

Night 13 & 14

Night 13: 4 fragments, 1 dream, wbtb - 5pts
Night 14: 7 fragments, 1 dream, wbtb - 6.5pts
Too busy this weekend to get to DJ comments...apologies...and I think this is only my 2nd post besides my DJ this whole weekend.

WILD: remember lucid, dc interact - 7pts (very memorable!)
DILD: remember lucid, super strength, advanced flying, 3rd step - 34pts

Previous total 202.5pts + 52.5pts = 255pts total

8/9 & 8/10/14 WILD Ride & Flight From School - Sensei's Competition Nights 13 &14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views Or see below...


*Spoiler* for _Dreams_: 



Upside: LD 2 nights in a row for final two nights and a memorable WILD, though somewhat short. Downside: not a whole lot of points and the one the next night even shorter.

 8/9/14* something sexual in party setting? / parameters of video recording / rental house white paint maybe painted in here looks nice in day..not bright at night. / guy being dragged behind boat as punishment. Acquaintance calls out for him to be freed. / While experimenting with visualizing and taking control of HH's, I fall into a wild. What I at first only saw as an advanced dreamlet that would likely dematerialize, became more as I interacted with it or already was more. I was apparently standing outside perhaps in front of a restaurant or similar area where people would gather in front of and there's this group of people including this sexy woman in a gorgeous dress. It was skin tight with white and earth tones in it with the different colors in blocks on a solid white base. Most of the earth tone colors were horizonal blocks around the midsection and bottom of the dress and there were two vertical blocks over the thighs that were see through revealing her beautiful thighs. I decide to take action in what I think is a still a dreamlet. I say something complimentary about her and her dress.<<DC interact>> She takes my hand and urges me towards the town car that she apparently came in. As we both climb in the visuals become more ethereal with only flashes of light here and there as we have sex it feels like we are both in space floating weightless and moving together as one in a wonderful moment of ecstasy! This continues for a while until I wake up. Maybe 3-4 minutes total. Wow!!!

 8/10/14* narrator: gruesome scene but also surreal scene. He used a hammer. / keep paperwork? From time we went to hospital to show hardship. False memory. / thank you bro-law E..for picking me up? Giving me a ride? / normal sport not in normal position, not tired at all. Losing my normal position? At half-time go into school see sexy woman and think if dream I would take action (like I was thinking during wbtb visualization), wake / penises on TV, all different, wife sees and giggles, for some reason I worry during dream that wife may be imagining another man during sex. / on phone with MB, us as witness for lawyer for her divorce case / at school for event, auditorium doors open part way by themselves. I peek in and it is dark and ominous. I take off down hall...Should I Fly?!!! this is a dream! Go for Step3 to the TOTY (sleeping beauty who was also was going to be transformed to Scarlett for my personal goal but I didn't get far at all)...Look for exit...doors locked...I bust through like Superman. I fly super fast up toward "fantasyland" as imagined...maybe 25 seconds and I stop, thinking this is far enough. While deciding whether to step out or fall back, to get into fantasyland, I wake. / JD from 90 minutes North of here brings a baby & small girl...just dropping them off can't stay (ex coming?) I carry baby...big! Pantsless so I go to bathroom find swim trunks. More people coming for a party...swim trunks are embarrassing. Day residue or like baby the other night, also big. Use baby for baby new year in parade. Baby teetering...falls but falls well so he's unhurt. I try to break his fall and miss - too late, and pick him up. Cute woman washing dishes and moving butt sexily (visualization residue for girl friday) I say don't do that...implying provocative. Camera. / I  slept too long and still try an afternoon nap before end of competition to try to get more points knowing that the last two nights will not add up to a whole lot of points. Was able to get HH's and interact some but eventually just knock out for the nap.




Edit: I forgot to count my 3rd step points for the 3 step, now added above.

----------


## Sensei

Dreamer and the hospital
5 dreams = 5
WBTB success = 2
lucid = 5
RC/stabilize = 1
interact with DC = 2

total = 15 + 275 = 290 Points!

Not extremely happy with my score, but I had some fun non lucids and lucids, so what else can you ask for from a competition? I hope I have the time to go through most of the thread tomorrow. I should have all the points up, but this next part is important!

Dance Party!!!!


In the next week, I hope you will all join the dance party. Find anyone from this competition and dance with them in some way. Dance battles are accepted! Post them here, and when the week is over, I shall have all the badges, titles, and everything ready for the *"Official Competition Reward Ceremony!"*

There may or may not be a "dancing queen" title and badge

This can be lucid or not lucid, just enjoy some fun party.  :tongue2:  If no one from the competition is there, then dance alone, because you can dance if you want to... you can leave your friends behind.

----------


## FryingMan

Night 15, yay, I finally got lucid!!,
Oh, there's no night #15?!?  Drat!

Night #13: 2 dreams, 1 fragment: 2.5
Night #14: 3 dreams, 1 frag, WBTB: 5.5

Competition total: 2.5 + 5.5 + 69.5 = 77.5

----------


## Pickman

Last night, my recall seemed to still be on the decline - possibly due to the weekend?  There seems to be a pattern emerging:

3 fragments - 1.5 points

Comp total =  47 points?

----------


## Nfri

30 points for dreams, fragments and wbtbs last week
5 for one lucid
10 advanced flying
7 teleport to Egypt
2 interact with a dc

15 three step task

*comp total =* 192

Traveling and partying, not a good enviroment for lucid dreaming though...

Thanks for competition and congrats to winners!!!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Sensei

Don't forget to DJ lucids nfri! 

everyone, I am not going through your DJs with a fine tooth comb, I have helped you fix scores as we go. And everything is on the honour system anyways.  :tongue2:  I will be going through them after the final tally and finding all our badges and titles though, so I am coming for your DJs!

----------


## lucidmats

> Don't forget to DJ lucids nfri! 
> 
> everyone, I am not going through your DJs with a fine tooth comb, I have helped you fix scores as we go. And everything is on the honour system anyways.  I will be going through them after the final tally and finding all our badges and titles though, so I am coming for your DJs!



Hey Sensei, quick question..
I haven't posted all of my non-lucids yet. I suppose even these are required for the titles and badges?!
I haven't done anything cool in my LD's so the only achievements I could recieve would be the WBTB and most dreams, etc. ones anyway..   :tongue2:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I always love seeing everybody push themselves during these competitions to break barriers and improve their lucid dreaming skills  ::D: . Congratulations to everybody that competed! and thank you Sensei for all the work you put into hosting it, very kind of you.

----------


## LouaiB

Are the scores out yet? I'm kinda lost lol

----------


## Sensei

> Hey Sensei, quick question..
> I haven't posted all of my non-lucids yet. I suppose even these are required for the titles and badges?!
> I haven't done anything cool in my LD's so the only achievements I could recieve would be the WBTB and most dreams, etc. ones anyway..



they are not required (honor system), but if you posted them I would read them, and if you get some badge, I would probably post a dream to go with it. Lol. 

@everyone
Scores should be out in the next 6 hours.  :tongue2:  It isn't even 24 hours past the end time for me, I am hoping to leave a little time for late comers.

----------


## lucidmats

Hell yeah, for honor! *animalistic battlescream*
I'll post as many as possible!  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Oh, the suspense!
Countdown......
 :Drama: 

Thanks again, Sensei, for all your hard work in putting this together! You are a champion!  ::bowdown::

----------


## Sensei

*Teams Score Board!*
Sith  704.5 Points
 Sensei  291
 dolphin  150.5
 fogelbise  263

*Jedi  1,133.5 Points*
 anotherdreamer  446
 ~ Dreamer ~  300.5
 CanisLucidus  194
 Nfri  193

Tier 2 - Intermediate

Hatfields  483 Points
 PostScript99  3.5
 LouaiB  164
 FryingMan  78.5
 Xanous  236

*McCoys  604.5 Points*
 OneUpBoy71  120.5
 ThreeCat  301
 StephL  184

Tier 3 - Beginner

Snakes  492 Points
 SammyTheSnake  91.5
 lucidmats  102
 dreambh  53
 greendrive  110
 DragonMaster21  45.5
 antoia  90

*Mongooses  498 Points*
 covlad96  33
 MrPriority  127.5
 Pickman  49
 sprada  37
 Chessica  85
 Nightfeather  132
 JoannaB  34.5

Congrats Jedi, McCoy, and Mongooses! You all are beasts. Mongooses would have won without DJ comments, but only by one point.  :tongue2:  

Singles scoreboard!
ScoreBoard

Tier 1

* anotherdreamer  446*
 ~ Dreamer ~  300.5
 Sensei  291
 fogelbise  263
 CanisLucidus  194
 Nfri  193
 dolphin  150.5

Tier 2

* ThreeCat  301*
 Xanous  236
 StephL  184
 LouaiB  164
 OneUpBoy71  120.5
 FryingMan  78.5
 PostScript99  3.5

Tier 3

* Nightfeather  132*
 MrPriority  127.5
 greendrive  110
 lucidmats  102
 SammyTheSnake  91.5
 antoia  90
 Chessica  85
 dreambh  53
 Pickman  49
 DragonMaster21  45.5
 sprada  37
 JoannaB  34.5
 covlad96  33


Congrats anotherdreamer, threecat, and Nightfeather!

I hope that this brought some lucidity to everyone. Remember the awards ceremony next Monday. It will happen on this thread, so it should be hard for ya'll to miss it.  :smiley: 

If ya'll see anything wrong with the scores, then let me know.  :tongue2:  The winners are set in stone, but the rest is movable a bit.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Wooo, Jedis!
Well done everyone, great game!
 ::breakitdown::

----------


## Xanous

Great game guys! It was a lot of fun. Congrats to the winners.

----------


## FryingMan

Yes Congrats to the winners!  I had 2 lucids right before the competition, and 3 immediately afterwards.... Just wasn't in the stars this time ...

----------


## greendrive

Great Job Snakes, we came so close, don't lose heart we still beat Mongooses on per active participant basis  ::wink:: .
Thank you Sensei, for conducting this competition. It definitely helped me and I look forward to the next one. ::thanks::

----------


## OneUp

Wow! I really think everyone did a great job at this competition, and it really pushed many to do their best! Congratulations to ThreeCat, anotherdreamer, and NightFeather, you guys did amazing. And also, Thank you my fellow McCoy's for sticking by my side even though I didn't do as good as I wanted, you guys are real teammates. 
 I really appreciate it Sensei that you put up a competition like this man, it was a lot of fun and I learned alot because of it  ::D:

----------


## MrPriority

Congratulation to all winners ::D:  A big GG to everone who competed! And a bow to the almighty Sensei, for his great work! :boogie: 

'twas a good one!

----------


## ThreeCat

Congratulations everyone: it was a great time.  Sensei, thank you for taking the time out of your busy life to make all of this happen.  I also wanted to thank everyone for all of the encouraging DJ comments--it really gave me something to look forward to, and made these two weeks fly by.  I had a wonderful time  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

I absolutely loved all the new scoring mechanisms.  I'll try to be able to partake of them next time  :smiley: .    The encouragement to comment on DJs is also a really great addition  :smiley: .

----------


## Bharmo

Congrats to everyone, but specially the winners, and super-specially to Sensei for this really fun competition... Which is not still 100% over BTW 
 ::breakitdown:: :bender: :Awesome Dance:  ::banana::  ::dancingcow::  ::muffin::  :Rock out:

----------


## SammyTheSnake

If anyone's curious*:

Sith – 704.5 / 3 = 234.83 per head
Jedi – 1,133.5 / 4 = 289.38 per head (still winners!)

Hatfields – 483 / 4 = 120.75 per head
McCoys – 604.5 Points / 3 = 201.5 (winners by a bigger margin)

Snakes – 492 / 6 = 82 per head (new winners here, just sayin'...  ::-P: )
Mongooses – 498 / 7 = 71.14 per head


SammyTheSnake
*and too lazy to do the maths themselves :-D

----------


## FryingMan

^^ PostScript99 withdrew at the beginning from the Hatfields.  Yeah and I dragged down the average, what can I say, terrible competition for me  :Sad: .

----------


## lucidmats

Nooo FryingMan you did good!  :Happy: 

Look at the points as REM cycles. The ones you missed will come in the next competition! 
SCP-Rebound. Sensei's Competition Points - Rebound...
 ::chuckle::

----------


## fogelbise

The competition definitely helped me focus my efforts in various ways. It was also very nice to interact with members that I haven't interacted with much or at all before, mostly through the dream journals. It was also very satisfying to see people having their own successes. The more I see others do well, the more I feel that eventually, the public at large will see what I love about this.

Congrats to the winners and thank you again Sensei!!!  ::D:

----------


## covlad96

Looool bottom of Tier 3, I tried haha. But big up Mongooses. I think I got a bit excited with the competition and instead of trying to ease myself back in by focusing on getting my dream recall back again, I tried to jump straight in at the deep end. Well done everyone!  ::D:

----------


## Zyangur

Great job everyone  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

> Looool bottom of Tier 3, I tried haha. But big up Mongooses. I think I got a bit excited with the competition and instead of trying to ease myself back in by focusing on getting my dream recall back again, I tried to jump straight in at the deep end. Well done everyone!



If you need any help with dream recall, it is my specialty, so PM me.  :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

Thnx for running this competition Sensei! 
It really helped me, 5 LDs! I must have broken my personal record  ::D:

----------


## imazu

So sad I missed out on this.. sounds like so much fun!!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> So sad I missed out on this.. sounds like so much fun!!



There will be another one soon! I believe Sensei is planning the next one now.  :smiley: 

This thread reminds me, I was going to post a link here to a dream I had shortly after the competition...
I was determined to have a pillow fight with my Sith nemesis, even if the competition was over.  :tongue2: 
Here is the beatdown! *DJ: Return of the Jedi*

----------


## imazu

Yay!! Can't wait :]





> This thread reminds me, I was going to post a link here to a dream I had shortly after the competition...
> I was determined to have a pillow fight with my Sith nemesis, even if the competition was over. 
> Here is the beatdown! *DJ: Return of the Jedi*



I actually just read that about an hour ago, freaking awesome lol

----------


## Sensei

NEW COMPETITION THREAD UP! SIGN UP TODAY!

----------

